# Volkswagen Golf Mk7 .:R - 300bhp.



## DW58

The Volkswagen R Gmbh website suggests that the next Golf .:R will have 300bhp.

See here for more info.


----------



## Bristle Hound

DW58 said:


> The Volkswagen R Gmbh website suggests that the next Golf .:R will have 300bhp.
> 
> See here for more info.


With Audi's new S3 producing 300bhp, I think the new Golf Mk 7 R in reality will be slightly less, not much tho'

VAG won't want to take business away from the S3 IMHO :thumb:

Be interesting to see VW's pricing will be compared with the S3


----------



## DW58

You're probably right - similar "toning down" by literally three or four bhp have been evident before between the various VAG marques so as not to steal the thunder of a prestige model.

If not 300bhp it'll most likely be as close as 296-297bhp. There again most VAG cars are actually downrated on paper in any case, even the engine in little Golf 1.4TSi 122PS usually produces around 131-133bhp when actually tested.


----------



## robertdon777

Didn't the last R come in at close to 30k, interesting pricing going on if it comes in above that as the S3 can be had for 30k.

I reckon 285bhp to keep Audi happy. 

New Cupra Leon will be the one to watch for price vs power.


----------



## possul

robertdon777 said:


> Didn't the last R come in at close to 30k, interesting pricing going on if it comes in above that as the S3 can be had for 30k.


Think it was about 27k but plus usual extras bumped it up


----------



## possul

Expected to be 286 bhp and starting from 32k 
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret...W-Golf-R-2013-spy-shots-of-ultimate-hot-Golf/


----------



## Buck

possul said:


> Expected to be 386 bhp and starting from 32k
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret...W-Golf-R-2013-spy-shots-of-ultimate-hot-Golf/


That'll be 286!!

I'd want to test it against the GTI with the PP fitted to see if its 4WD system and power delivery were worth the extra £££.


----------



## DW58

possul said:


> Expected to be 386 bhp and starting from 32k
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret...W-Golf-R-2013-spy-shots-of-ultimate-hot-Golf/





> Power from the 2.0-litre TSI unit will rise to 286bhp from the 261bhp of the existing Golf R


I think you've overcooked your post by 100bhp - the article you quote suggests 286bhp.


----------



## johanr77

It makes me wonder if they're going to drop the price of the GTI when the R order books are opened. If you can get an S3 for around £30k and a GTI for almost £27k I can't see them sticking the Golf R in at £29k as they'd lose too many sales to the S3 and if they stick it in at £28k then people buying a GTI with the performance pack will shift to the R. 

Or they'll raise the cost of the S3 so they can have a bit of a gap between them.


----------



## Kerr

The market is getting very busy for a 280+bhp hatch with more to come. 

The competition is going to drive the prices down, not up.

I don't think I've seen a new S3 yet, where as the last one was very popular. Don't think they can justify a price increase and don't think VW can stand toe to toe with Audi.


----------



## andy665

Maybe I'm getting old but I really don't understand the bhp race that is taking place at the moment

Manufacturers marketing departments have convinced the public that more bhp automatically makes a better car

Whilst I do not doubt that the current crop of hot hatches are immensely capable I would question whether they provide as much fun as the much lower powered cars of the past

From a personal point of view some of the most enjoyable driving experiences I have had have been in lower powered cars where there has been the challenge of maintaining speed (particularly across country)

Give me a nicely sorted 205GTi / Racing Puma over any of the current hot hatches for pure enjoyment


----------



## Kerr

andy665 said:


> Maybe I'm getting old but I really don't understand the bhp race that is taking place at the moment
> 
> Manufacturers marketing departments have convinced the public that more bhp automatically makes a better car
> 
> Whilst I do not doubt that the current crop of hot hatches are immensely capable I would question whether they provide as much fun as the much lower powered cars of the past
> 
> From a personal point of view some of the most enjoyable driving experiences I have had have been in lower powered cars where there has been the challenge of maintaining speed (particularly across country)
> 
> Give me a nicely sorted 205GTi / Racing Puma over any of the current hot hatches for pure enjoyment


The thing is though cars are getting fatter and heavier to meet both safety criteria and the fact that everyone now expects far higher quality too.

Modern cars will never be raw like they used to be.


----------



## Blackroc

andy665 said:


> Maybe I'm getting old but I really don't understand the bhp race that is taking place at the moment
> 
> Manufacturers marketing departments have convinced the public that more bhp automatically makes a better car
> 
> Whilst I do not doubt that the current crop of hot hatches are immensely capable I would question whether they provide as much fun as the much lower powered cars of the past
> 
> From a personal point of view some of the most enjoyable driving experiences I have had have been in lower powered cars where there has been the challenge of maintaining speed (particularly across country)
> 
> Give me a nicely sorted 205GTi / Racing Puma over any of the current hot hatches for pure enjoyment


I think most of us old enough to remember the 205GTis, Original Golf GTis, Renault 5 Turbos etc...still want the thrills, enjoyment and fun that they brought, but have families now, so small cars like the Puma or Pug (or whatever versions today would compare) are simply not viable options.

That was the reason behind having the M135, and why the new batch of 'hyper hatches' (RS3 / AMG / M135 etc..) has been born and are proving to be hugely successful. They are practical, easy to drive to school, then are fun and a hooligan when you want them to be. I maybe late thirties, but I'm not dead!! Lol


----------



## CzechRich

New Honda Civic Type R will be around 300bhp also, seems like this is the new target for hot hatches.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/scoop/new-honda-civic-type-r-–-first-pics


----------



## djgregory

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/scoop/vws-new-496bhp-30-litre-vr6-engine


----------



## robertdon777

Honda may be onto a winner with that.

Usually their pricing is very competitive.


----------



## DW58

*NEW VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R RECEIVES HORSEPOWER BOOST, YET USES LESS FUEL*


New car has 296 horsepower, but is 18 percent more fuel efficient
New TSI® 2.0-liter engine propels DSG®-equipped Golf R from 0 to 62 mph in 4.9 seconds
Car features new 4MOTION® all-wheel drive system
With the DSG transmission, Golf R has European Cycle combined fuel economy of 34 mpg
On sale in Europe in late 2013










Wolfsburg, August 2013 - This is the year of the Golf. The first six months of 2013 have already seen the European debuts of the new Golf GTI, Golf GTD, Golf Variant, and Golf TDI BlueMotion. Volkswagen is continuing its Golf product offensive with the flagship of the model series-the new Golf R. The sports car of the lineup is powered by a newly designed 296-horsepower TSI® engine, which is 30 hp stronger but up to 18 per cent more fuel efficient than the engine in the previous model.










Like all three previous Golf R models, the new model also transfers its turbocharged power to the road via a permanent all-wheel drive system; in this case, the latest version of the 4MOTION® system with a fifth-generation Haldex® coupling. To ensure great chassis dynamics, there's a new sport suspension, the progressive variable-ratio steering system, and a stability control system ("ESC Sport") which can now be deactivated for track driving. Other highlights include the optional DCC dynamic chassis control system that features a Race mode.

With a manual transmission, the Golf R reaches 62 mph from rest in just 5.3 seconds, an improvement of 0.4 sec over the previous Golf R. With the DSG® dual-clutch automatic transmission, the car completes the sprint in just 4.9 seconds. The Golf R's top speed is electronically limited to 155 mph.

*Follow link above for full article/press release.*


----------



## James Bagguley

They all sound amazing! i hate being poor :lol:


----------



## DW58

You and me both mate - but we can dream


----------



## RisingPower

You know, I was going to say ooo how dull....

But those wheels are pretty nice 

Actually, no, it actually seems like a nice improvement over the standard golf, just a shame it doesn't have a bigger engine.


----------



## Kerr

Blue seems to be the in colour this year. 

What about UK prices? The €38k price is for Germany.


----------



## DW58

RisingPower said:


> You know, I was going to say ooo how dull....
> 
> But those wheels are pretty nice
> 
> Actually, no, it actually seems like a nice improvement over the standard golf, just a shame it doesn't have a bigger engine.


Apparently there's a new VR6 engine currently under development a version of which may feature in the Mk.8 Golf .:R see here.

To be honest I agree with you, it would be nice to see a bigger lump providing all of that power - but in my case it's merely a dream in any case - well maybe one day.


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> Apparently there's a new VR6 engine currently under development a version of which may feature in the Mk.8 Golf .:R see here.
> 
> To be honest I agree with you, it would be nice to see a bigger lump providing all of that power - but in my case it's merely a dream in any case - well maybe one day.


I'm not talking 3 litre


----------



## DW58

Get yourself some vulgar Septic Muscle Car then









There again, there's a few whomping great Krautish V8s out there









In all honesty though, I can't see the point in having a ridiculous gas-guzzling lump just for the sake of it, but each to his own


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> Get yourself some vulgar Septic Muscle Car then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There again, there's a few whomping great Krautish V8s out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty though, I can't see the point in having a ridiculous gas-guzzling lump just for the sake of it, but each to his own


I like vulgar  If you knew me you'd know i'm all about vulgar 

Because they sound fracking awesome, that's why  Oh and to pee off the greenies.

More to the point why can't you get that sort of stance on the gti? I guess it would make the r less saleable.


----------



## James Bagguley

Sorry waaaaay off topic here...
The reasons cited above are the reason i would love to supercharge my Civic, its a economy/sport compromise but i could retain that with a correctly mapped setup.

It would still operate as a 12 valve lump at round town/cruising revs, but throw out 260hp(ish) through 16 with the hammer down, that would be a compromise i could live with.

Got about 45mpg on 100 mile trip to the seaside, not bad for a 2.0 petrol :thumb:

Still poor though


----------



## RisingPower

James Bagguley said:


> Sorry waaaaay off topic here...
> The reasons cited above are the reason i would love to supercharge my Civic, its a economy/sport compromise but i could retain that with a correctly mapped setup.
> 
> It would still operate as a 12 valve lump at round town/cruising revs, but throw out 260hp(ish) through 16 with the hammer down, that would be a compromise i could live with.
> 
> Got about 45mpg on 100 mile trip to the seaside, not bad for a 2.0 petrol :thumb:
> 
> Still poor though


Why would you supercharge a civic sport? The type r maybe...


----------



## DW58

RisingPower said:


> I like vulgar  If you knew me you'd know i'm all about vulgar
> 
> Because they sound fracking awesome, that's why  Oh and to pee off the greenies.
> 
> More to the point why can't you get that sort of stance on the gti? I guess it would make the r less saleable.


That's why we're on the opposite ends of the scale RP - I like the understated looks of the Golf R whilst still having pretty blistering performance for a Hot Hatch.

At the end of the day it's pretty academic because despite loving the car, I don't see myself every buying one 

I guess I'm proving I'm no petrol head.


----------



## James Bagguley

RisingPower said:


> Why would you supercharge a civic sport? The type r maybe...


Its the Type S, so its not just a kitted up EP2, it does actually have a K20 albeit an A3 not an A2.

But to be honest, i like the idea of my practical old man mobile being a proper sleeper, it catches tailgaters out even now, 40hp less than a Type R but "S" doesent stand for slow :lol:!


----------



## DW58

James Bagguley said:


> Sorry waaaaay off topic here...




:lol:


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> :lol:


Did I mention I find golfs dull?


----------



## James Bagguley

:lol: Okay sorry! i couldnt resist


----------



## DW58

RisingPower said:


> Did I mention I find golfs dull?


That goes without saying Mr Hair-dresser's car afficionado 



James Bagguley said:


> :lol: Okay sorry! i couldnt resist


Gotcha!


----------



## James Bagguley

Oh ! Have i killed the thread?! Poopsack! 

I have to say i love Golves?, no golfs! I admire the German marques for continually reinventing, and variating on a theme.

I think that "R" looks sweet, i love the dual tip dual outlet exhaust, very purposeful, i wish i could put something like that on my Civ.... oh! wait a minute :lol:!

Please tell me it doesent have tartan upholstery, nostalgia is all very well, but that is just pants IMO!


----------



## DW58

No tartan thank goodness.


----------



## James Bagguley

Woo Hoo! I take it you arent a fan either?


----------



## Kerr

James Bagguley said:


> Woo Hoo! I take it you arent a fan either?


It clashes with his skirt.


----------



## DW58

I've never liked the GTi upholstery. 

I didn't realise Kerr was such a comedian - ought to be in The Fringe with such originality.


----------



## James Bagguley

:lol: you guys! i see you are both Scots, my Granny was a child of Kirkcaldy, but tartan has its place and a sporty VW is not it! 

My little Polo has full leather which is nice, except on a hot day!

The UP! has quite a stylish thing going on inside, but i reckon it might date badly.

Performance wise though, that Golf looks like a tarmac shredder, i dont know if i would choose manual or DSG, what do you guys reckon?


----------



## Kerr

DW58 said:


> I've never liked the GTi upholstery.
> 
> I didn't realise Kerr was such a comedian - ought to be in The Fringe with such originality.


Originality? This is a VW Golf thread. I thought you guys loved the oldies? :lol:


----------



## DW58

DSG all the way, it's faster. I know that the true petrol heads are obsessed with stirring the pot manually, but you just need to look at the figures, 0-62 in 5.3sec in manual, but 4.9sec in DSG.

Many members here won't agree with me and I don't care, give me DSG any day.


----------



## DW58

Kerr said:


> Originality? This is a VW Golf thread. I thought you guys loved the oldies? :lol:


Get back in your box


----------



## James Bagguley

Looks like we are reinventing and variating on a theme then as threads go?!

Im starting to feel quite Germanic, now, wheres that Schwartzwalder kirsch torte?


----------



## DW58

I'm sitting here in my Lederhosen listening to an "Oompah" band playing, and mit Bier und Wurst auf dem Tisch.


----------



## James Bagguley

DW58 said:


> give me DSG any day.


Thats cool, its quicker than a human response so i hear, so that must account for the figures.

VW are conservative with their figures too, so both times are probably with granny in the test pilots seat.

The handbook for my GTI states 8.9 0-62 and in reality its about half a second quicker.


----------



## DW58

Even my pedestrian Mk.6 1.4TSi (manual) is considerably quicker than the quoted 9.5 secs, I've done it in around 8.9/9.0. It'll be interesting to see how my Mk.7 1.4TSi DSG compares considering it's way-way lighter.

The engine is quoted as 122PS but apparently they're more like 132/133.


----------



## James Bagguley

DW58 said:


> I'm sitting here in my Lederhosen listening to an "Oompah" band playing, and mit Bier und Wurst auf dem Tisch.


^:lol::lol::lol:^
Okay you got me, i dont know the last one :lol: its been about 15 years since anyone suffered the agony of trying to teach me a language!


----------



## James Bagguley

DW58 said:


> Even my pedestrian Mk.6 1.4TSi (manual) is considerably quicker than the quoted 9.5 secs, I've done it in around 8.9/9.0. It'll be interesting to see how my Mk.7 1.4TSi DSG compares considering it's way-way lighter.
> 
> The engine is quoted as 122PS but apparently they're more like 132/133.


I suppose half a second is a good rule of thumb then, i have never heard anything on the 6N2 GTI being greater than the quoted output 

Sorry if im all out of kilter with replying, im  at typing, and getting drunk


----------



## DW58

James Bagguley said:


> ^:lol::lol::lol:^
> Okay you got me, i dont know the last one :lol: its been about 15 years since anyone suffered the agony of trying to teach me a language!


"With beer and sausage on the table".


----------



## James Bagguley

Oooooh, table! i get it.

I have just been, snooping round your garage, Helga looks lovely :thumb:

Oh and the suspension thing, fantastic! tell it how it is


----------



## DW58

He-he-he 

Struggling for a name for the new Golf - I may have to be very unoriginal and call her _Helga II_.


----------



## James Bagguley

DW58 said:


> He-he-he
> 
> Struggling for a name for the new Golf - I may have to be very unoriginal and call her _Helga II_.


Maybe H zwei? So you are going DSG? you will have to keep us posted.


----------



## James Bagguley

So many truths right there! The increasing technology in cars is a worry, they are taking the ability of owners to fix and maintain their cars away, to increase reliance on the dealerships.

As for 0-60 times, the point you make is very telling, VW's handbook for my Polo quotes the 0-50mph time as 6 seconds, not bad at all but nearly two seconds more to reach 60 WTF?!

I can feel the difference between the Polo and my Civic, on paper similar times to the 60 mark. Its that all important midrange that differs, the Civic puts 10 to 20 mph on what the Polo can achieve in most given situations because it has more mid range potency.

When it comes to the launch, i dont suppose the average joe has the means or inclination to replace the clutch every few thousand miles.
Maybe i have the balls, but the bank balance is a different matter!


----------



## DW58

Surely it's pretty academic in any case, faster on paper than any of us are going to need. As always this can be thrashed out until the cows come home to no end.


----------



## should_do_more

Maybe a bit off topic but I always found Saab good on numbers as they did 30-50 and 50-80 numbers.

My old 9000 was rubbish 0-60 but after 30 was amazing, one if the best cars I've had for over taking and motorways.


----------



## Buck

Video of the new Mk7 Golf R


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## wylie coyote

Think I'll have to visit my dealer and ask why he hasn't called me yet......

New Golf R opens for ordering this week
04 November 2013

Fastest accelerating production Golf yet is real firecracker
VW1319-13

The new Golf R opens for ordering this week, adding real fireworks to the range.

The hottest of hatchbacks is the fastest-accelerating Golf yet, and comes with a 2.0-litre turbocharged petrol engine that produces 300PS and 380Nm of torque.

The power is transferred to the road via the latest 4MOTION four-wheel drive system which enables the R to accelerate from standstill to 62mph in just 5.3 seconds (compared with 5.7 seconds for the previous model), or 4.9 seconds when fitted with the optional six-speed DSG gearbox. Top speed is electronically limited to 155 mph.

The new Golf R isn’t just faster, either; with officially verified fuel consumption of 39.8 pg on the combined cycle (40.9mpg for the DSG version), and CO2 emissions as low as 159 g/km it is up to 18 per cent more efficient than its predecessor. 

The volkswagen.co.uk configurator for the model is due to be completed on 2 January. In the meantime, the Golf R features on the site’s ‘Coming soon’ page.

Dynaudio sound system will not be available at launch and is expected to be released from mid-2014. Park Assist will not be available on Golf R.

Prices

R 3dr 6spd manual £29,900

R 3dr 6spd DSG £31,315

R 5dr 6spd manual £30,555

R 5dr 6spd DSG £31,970

The on-sale date is planned for 4 February 2014 by which time we will have finalised the ABI insurance information.

Key differences from Golf GTI:

Fuel tank capacity increased to 55 litres (from 50)
Luggage capacity reduced from 380 litres to 343 litres (rear seats up)
Luggage capacity reduced from 1,270 litres to 1,233 litres (rear seats folded)
New colour available for the R – Lapiz blue (see images)
Standard wheels are 18-inch Cadiz alloys, with a 19-inch Pretoria alloys optional
‘Race Mode’ available when the Adaptive Chassis Control (DCC) is chosen
Standard bi-xenon headlights with new design LED daytime running lights (double-U design)
Quad-chrome exhaust pipes and other external styling tweaks such as matt chrome mirror caps
‘ESC Sport’ mode delays the activation of the ESC systems which can also be fully deactivated
Golf R dials and key

Hope this is of interest to some of you!

:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

I know this will just lead to a lot of "how much for a Golf" and "you can get a second hand Space Shuttle for the same price" comments.

But if you're interested, the Golf R configurator is now available:

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new/golf-gti-vii/configure

Better get my order in then...:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

Audi S3 prices though. Not sure I'd go Golf over an S3. More kit in the Golf as standard but the interior of the S3 is much higher grade.


----------



## Parlivus

They're both (Golf R and S3) just numb cars to drive though, no real feedback at all... not really a drivers car at all.


----------



## possul

Just used the confi for a R. Got to £38 and hadn't finished !!!


----------



## Avanti

possul said:


> Just used the confi for a R. Got to £38 and hadn't finished !!!


You prolly spec'd similar to me but with leather £36K, some options like dynaudio doesn't seem to be available.


----------



## msb

36k for a golf, you would need to be crazy to pay that bmw or a good used porsche would be getting my money if spending that much, infact early second hand R8's come in now at just over 40k, know what i'd rather be driving!


----------



## possul

If I had money for a fast new hatchback I'd be buying the merc A45 or BMW M135.
Fast or not its still a golf in my eyes IMO


----------



## wylie coyote

Anyone who is interested should be able to get a good discount online, or a good p/x price with a dealer - which I did. As for driving an R8 everyday, not sure my nerves could take driving it into the multi story car park where I have to park for work or the worry with others parking next to me and denting it!


----------



## Avanti

msb said:


> 36k for a golf, you would need to be crazy to pay that bmw or a good used porsche would be getting my money if spending that much, infact early second hand R8's come in now at just over 40k, know what i'd rather be driving!





possul said:


> If I had money for a fast new hatchback I'd be buying the merc A45 or BMW M135.
> Fast or not its still a golf in my eyes IMO


When you both have cash to make that purchase, that is when the real decision arises, personally I don't favour the R , but the choice is what you want to own for keeps :thumb:


----------



## DW58

msb said:


> 36k for a golf, you would need to be crazy to pay that bmw or a good used porsche would be getting my money if spending that much, infact early second hand R8's come in now at just over 40k, know what i'd rather be driving!


But you're not!



possul said:


> If I had money for a fast new hatchback I'd be buying the merc A45 or BMW M135.
> Fast or not its still a golf in my eyes IMO


Yes it's a Golf, and a damned good one no matter how strong your obvious prejudices.

No worries guys, keep on whinging but I'd rather have a Golf .:R than drive one of these ... ...


----------



## RisingPower

wylie coyote said:


> Anyone who is interested should be able to get a good discount online, or a good p/x price with a dealer - which I did. As for driving an R8 everyday, not sure my nerves could take driving it into the multi story car park where I have to park for work or the worry with others parking next to me and denting it!


The thing is, would you not be concerned about denting any car you'd just spent >30k on?

The price, doesn't seem unrealistic to me, it's probably about what the 350z was new.

If it was for cash, I don't get it, but i'm sure it would make quite a good lease car.

I don't think it competes with the a45 or m135 either, but I think they cost slightly more?


----------



## DW58

RisingPower said:


> The thing is, would you not be concerned about denting any car you'd just spent >30k on?
> 
> The price, doesn't seem unrealistic to me, it's probably about what the 350z was new.
> 
> If it was for cash, I don't get it, but i'm sure it would make quite a good lease car.


Perfect for hairdressers eh R.P.


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> Perfect for hairdressers eh R.P.


You know, I struggle to get all of my tongs and curlers in the back of the zed, maybe I should get a golf? 

Thing is, I find the golf r no more or less drab than the m135i, a45, new m3.


----------



## Avanti

Parlivus said:


> They're both (Golf R and S3) just numb cars to drive though, no real feedback at all... not really a drivers car at all.


Out of curiosity, when did you test drive them?


----------



## DW58

One of the things ideal for mobile hairdressing with the Golf Mk7 is that both 12v power sockets are in easy reach of the back seats and I guess you could fit a dryer onto the parcel shelf


----------



## DW58

Avanti said:


> Out of curiosity, when did you test drive them?


In his armchair I suspect


----------



## wylie coyote

RisingPower said:


> The thing is, would you not be concerned about denting any car you'd just spent >30k on?
> 
> The price, doesn't seem unrealistic to me, it's probably about what the 350z was new.
> 
> If it was for cash, I don't get it, but i'm sure it would make quite a good lease car.
> 
> I don't think it competes with the a45 or m135 either, but I think they cost slightly more?


A quick check of Drive the Deal shows an advertised saving on a bog standard Golf R 5door dsg of £2.6k, A45 £1.1k & M135i auto of £4.2k. So although a mentally fast car, I don't think the A45 is value for money and the interior room is quite limited compared to the Golf (and yes I did test drive an A45). So really, there's not a huge amount between the cost of the Golf and the BMW which means it comes down to personal choice. For me I couldn't live with the looks of the BMW even though the Golf is a bit plain also.:thumb:


----------



## msb

Avanti said:


> When you both have cash to make that purchase, that is when the real decision arises, personally I don't favour the R , but the choice is what you want to own for keeps :thumb:


If i had the cash i'd still be standing by my original statement, infact i could by a Z4m for playing in which is alot faster than a golf R and also have a nice daily drive like a 530D, ok they are both second hand but still better cars as far as i'm concerned


----------



## possul

DW58
The shed is better looking. 
Take it easy fella, I happen to like VW in general just not as much as you!
Dont get your knickers in a twist.

Avanti
You would probably be right but I know what I'd have but won't be giving out such info on this thread.
Il never be in a position to buy a brand spanker, bangers and a toy for me at the Moment and probably a while longer to!


----------



## msb

DW58 had to be a VW fan:lol:
Kind of ironic really as most Vag Group cars are driven by arrogant bellends who can't drive well at all


----------



## possul

msb said:


> DW58 had to be a VW fan:lol:
> Kind of ironic really as most Vag Group cars are driven by arrogant bellends who can't drive well at all


Hey I drive a VW, granted a old one but still :lol:


----------



## Kerr

It does seem that all new cars are too expensive. Too many people seem to be prepared to finance very expensive cars allowing the market to head that way.

The new Golf R is a good looking hatch. But £36-38k is nothing short of mental.

The BMW takes a bashing on here, but you get more value for money in my opinion. I wouldn't say it was a great looking car, but it doesn't deserve the hate it receives.

I would say the Merc A class was the worst looking from the three. I have seen some better looking ones, but it does need a nice colour, wheels and trim. Looking at Autotrader, the cheapest A45AMG is £40k for a used model.

You're not going to say this is a good looking car.



That just wouldn't strike you as a £40k car.


----------



## msb

possul said:


> Hey I drive a VW, granted a old one but still :lol:


Old VW's are ok its all the arseholes in TDI A3 and A4 Audis that are the worst culprits on the the road for being ******** drivers


----------



## DW58

There's way too much armchair car hatred goes on here period, especially by people who would appear to have little practical experience of the cars they seem to hate so much.

I am not a blanket Volkswagen fan - I like the Golf, Tiguan and Up!, but not much more. I like the Golf because it's a good car, not because it's a Volkswagen. If I liked the competition from say Ford or Vauxhall I'd have no problem with owning/buying them, but I don't like them. 

I had two Volkswagen cars between 1978 and 1986, and then between then and 2010 I owned cars by Fiat (2), Isuzu (2), Subaru, Audi and Renault so I don't actually have any particular brand loyalty - perhaps the best car I owned was a Subaru Legacy Estate.

The Golf Mk7 is a damned good car, in my opinion much better than the Golf Mk6, but that's only my personal view - someone has to buy the crap that the other manufacturers make


----------



## rf860

Out of the BMW, Audi and Merc, the VW is the best looking one by far. It also has the nicest interior. I'm not just saying this as I own the mk7 golf - I looked at all of the aforementioned before getting the golf. 

I do agree that the golf is no longer a cheap car. Then again, the quality of the finish is significantly improved over the previous model. In my opinion, it's better than the Merc and BMW. The audi is better quality but I think it looks awful inside. 

I wouldn't buy the golf if I had 35k to spend on a car though. There's much better value cars out there for that kind of money.


----------



## possul

I have first hand experience of all the cars VW make, just for the record!


----------



## 182_Blue

Liking the Mk7 more and more each time i see them, the Mk7 Golf R may just be my next car ;-)


----------



## DW58

possul said:


> I have first hand experience of all the cars VW make, just for the record!


I know you do, but many here don't.


----------



## andy665

I get to examine and drive a lot of cars within my job and to be honest if you gave me an Audi and a VW I'd say there is very little if anything to choose between them in terms of the driving experience, the materials used and the quality of the construction

Just a few weeks ago I spent a day with a new A Class, an A3 Sportback and a Mk7 Golf, I actually preferred the Golf as an all round package and the A Class was truly shocking in terms of its quality, was OK to drive but the NVH stage of its development had clearly been bypassed 

Would I sink my own money into a Golf R as opposed to an S3 - no because the Audi will lose less despite it probably being no better a car


----------



## Kerr

I've not seen a new R on the road yet. I can't think of many new S3s either. 

The last S3 was hugely popular. They are a common site on the roads up here. The last Golf R is a rare sight.

I would still expect the Audi to outsell the VW by a big margin given the extra status of the badge for around the same money. Although I've seen some silly prices quoted with options. 

The Golf R is better looking of the cars. It looks a bit more pumped up. I kind of hope they've made it better to drive than the S3 to match the looks.


----------



## DW58

andy665 said:


> I get to examine and drive a lot of cars within my job and to be honest if you gave me an Audi and a VW I'd say there is very little if anything to choose between them in terms of the driving experience, the materials used and the quality of the construction
> 
> Just a few weeks ago I spent a day with a new A Class, an A3 Sportback and a Mk7 Golf, I actually preferred the Golf as an all round package and the A Class was truly shocking in terms of its quality, was OK to drive but the NVH stage of its development had clearly been bypassed
> 
> Would I sink my own money into a Golf R as opposed to an S3 - no because the Audi will lose less despite it probably being no better a car


Interesting, thanks.



Kerr said:


> I've not seen a new R on the road yet. I can't think of many new S3s either.
> 
> The last S3 was hugely popular. They are a common site on the roads up here. The last Golf R is a rare sight.
> 
> I would still expect the Audi to outsell the VW by a big margin given the extra status of the badge for around the same money. Although I've seen some silly prices quoted with options.
> 
> The Golf R is better looking of the cars. It looks a bit more pumped up. I kind of hope they've made it better to drive than the S3 to match the looks.


The earliest the new Golf R is likely to be available for sale is February of next year according to Volkswagen UK, but it's possible there may be pre/early-production models with Volkswagen UK for press purposes etc.

Mk6 Golf Rs are a pretty rare sight here too - only three in the area that I know of, one each in white, blue and dark grey. I see the white three door on a regular basis, it's used as a runabout by the daughter of a local hotel owner, it sits outside the hotel most of the time, such a waste.


----------



## msb

Sorry but i still can't see the appeal of shelling out nigh on 40k on a golf, especially when an S3 is similar money.
Putting it into perspective I couldn't understand the the cost vs appeal of the focus rs it's still only a ford focus at the end of the day with a few go faster bits bolted on, personally for me proper sports cars designed from the outset as sports cars are where the best driving cars are at, and the most driver involving, give me a Porsche or similar any day!


----------



## wylie coyote

The S3 might be similar money - although DtD quoted a discount of £1k on a saloon with S Tronic, so not especially close - but you're assuming they will drive the same. Many people criticised the cost of the Mk6R but there weren't many who slagged off its handling and performance. However, the new S3 is not being rated by the magazines and especially Chris Harris online.... So the perceived advantage of the Audi badge might be eroded - who buys a car with residuals as a priority anyway? Most people buy a car because they like it/can afford it/performance, with residuals as a positive side effect (unless its a lease/company car).


----------



## Avanti

msb said:


> Sorry but i still can't see the appeal of shelling out nigh on 40k on a golf, especially when an S3 is similar money.
> Putting it into perspective I couldn't understand the the cost vs appeal of the focus rs it's still only a ford focus at the end of the day with a few go faster bits bolted on, personally for me proper sports cars designed from the outset as sports cars are where the best driving cars are at, *and the most driver involving, give me a Porsche or similar any day!*


I suppose it depends what you want from a car and your hard earned £££s, when I went round to show one of my mate's my car, after he had a drive he opened up his garage to reveal his 63 plate cayman, and a nice car it is too, both having driven both, we preffered the Golf (but then VW own Porsche iirc), when it comes to spending money, many people get scared, so eg having saved up and having like £50k in the bank to palm it all out or a good portion of it, takes some doing whether it be a Porsche Merc or over priced hatchback, but then you only live once and sometimes you just want what you want and the rational of others opinions finaly do not matter , and it's not just cars, mobile phones is antother thing where some would rather have a £40 a month bill than forking out £3-400 and have a £10 bill for the same airtime allowance.:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> The S3 might be similar money - although DtD quoted a discount of £1k on a saloon with S Tronic, so not especially close - but you're assuming they will drive the same. Many people criticised the cost of the Mk6R but there weren't many who slagged off its handling and performance. However, the new S3 is not being rated by the magazines and especially Chris Harris online.... So the perceived advantage of the Audi badge might be eroded - who buys a car with residuals as a priority anyway? Most people buy a car because they like it/can afford it/performance, with residuals as a positive side effect (unless its a lease/company car).


When cars are so expensive, you do really need to think about depreciation.

When you start talking about spending £35-40k on a car, you really don't want to find after 3 years it's only worth £15k.

Losing on average £7k per year makes it a very expensive ownership for a car of this value.

The Golf and S3 should hold their value well.


----------



## andy665

wylie coyote said:


> - who buys a car with residuals as a priority anyway?


I would but then again I'm not interested en buying new anymore - partly because I can't stomach the shocking losses that you incur on 95% of all new cars


----------



## wylie coyote

Kerr said:


> When cars are so expensive, you do really need to think about depreciation.
> 
> When you start talking about spending £35-40k on a car, you really don't want to find after 3 years it's only worth £15k.
> 
> Losing on average £7k per year makes it a very expensive ownership for a car of this value.
> 
> The Golf and S3 should hold their value well.


If the mk7R sells as many as the 6R then they'll probably hold their value better than the S3! I'm getting more than 50% for my 3.5 year old and that's trade in, most private sales are getting @£20k on average. So all we need is for fewer than 600 cars to be sold in the uk like the mk6R.:thumb:


----------



## johanr77

msb said:


> personally for me proper sports cars designed from the outset as sports cars are where the best driving cars are at, and the most driver involving, give me a Porsche or similar any day!


That's great if you don't have a wife, kids and all the assorted crap that comes with them wherever you go. Point of a hot hatch is its a compromise, you have one because you need more space but don't want to drive something with all the power of a food mixer.


----------



## Avanti

johanr77 said:


> That's great if you don't have a wife, kids and all the assorted crap that comes with them wherever you go. Point of a hot hatch is its a compromise, you have one because you need more space but don't want to drive something with all the power of a food mixer.


many people seem to forget that very basic whilst they play armchair keyboard critic, it always semi amuses me when folk say something is not worth the money,


----------



## msb

johanr77 said:


> That's great if you don't have a wife, kids and all the assorted crap that comes with them wherever you go. Point of a hot hatch is its a compromise, you have one because you need more space but don't want to drive something with all the power of a food mixer.


Have all of those and still manage to have a sports car as do most of my friends so pardon me for not being able to agree/understand your point??
Also of you use your hot hatch to its full potential on the road i seriously doubt it, not and keep your license, you hit nail on head saying they are a comprise, which strengthens my previous posts with what car/cars i'd be driving for 36k+


----------



## johanr77

msb said:


> Have all of those and still manage to have a sports car as do most of my friends so pardon me for not being able to agree/understand your point??
> Also of you use your hot hatch to its full potential on the road i seriously doubt it, not and keep your license, you hit nail on head saying they are a comprise, which strengthens my previous posts with what car/cars i'd be driving for 36k+


Is the sports car your only car?.


----------



## wylie coyote

wylie coyote said:


> I know this will just lead to a lot of "how much for a Golf" and "you can get a second hand Space Shuttle for the same price" comments.:


I haven't got a crystal ball, but I was accurate eh?:wall:

At the end of the day this thread was for people interested in the Golf R. Why does anyone buy anything when you could get something else (although second hand and therefore not new) for the same price - because they want it!


----------



## Parlivus

Avanti said:


> Out of curiosity, when did you test drive them?





DW58 said:


> In his armchair I suspect


About a month ago before I got a '11 E82 135i DCT with pretty much every option, please feel free to disbelieve and act all high and mighty though.

Each to their own with cars isn't it? These (S3 and Golf R) cars are easier to drive than the BMW, and probably more comfortable. They're just not an involving drive in my eyes. I'm not saying anyone is wrong to buy them, different things suit different people.


----------



## 182_Blue

Parlivus said:


> About a month ago before I got a '11 E82 135i DCT with pretty much every option, please feel free to disbelieve and act all high and mighty though.
> 
> Each to their own with cars isn't it? These (S3 and Golf R) cars are easier to drive than the BMW, and probably more comfortable. They're just not an involving drive in my eyes. I'm not saying anyone is wrong to buy them, different things suit different people.


To save me going through your posts are you saying you have driven a MK7 golf R ?


----------



## possul

He's anyone been to see one up close? (If any dealers have one yet)
Just wondering if there any differences in terms of trims, interior finish, colours etc.
I know body work and wheel are different obviously but hey.
Seen a white GTD today and didnt think it looked bad, needs a slightly lower stance IMO but growing on me a bit


----------



## Avanti

Parlivus said:


> About a month ago before I got a '11 E82 135i DCT with pretty much every option, please feel free to disbelieve and act all high and mighty though.
> 
> Each to their own with cars isn't it? These (S3 and Golf R) cars are easier to drive than the BMW, and probably more comfortable. They're just not an involving drive in my eyes. I'm not saying anyone is wrong to buy them, different things suit different people.


In an earlier post you wrote" Originally Posted by Parlivus View Post
They're both (Golf R and S3) just numb cars to drive though, no real feedback at all... not really a drivers car at all."

I'm just curious as how you came to a summary of the Mk7 R, when they are not available to test drive.


----------



## johanr77

Is it on Forza yet?.

That's as good as a test drive isn't it :tumbleweed:


----------



## msb

johanr77 said:


> Is the sports car your only car?.


Yep daily driver and weekend car all rolled into one

Other half has her own car which is a slightly more sensible astra coupe


----------



## johanr77

Does you sports car have more than two seats?.


----------



## DW58

A few enquiries have led me to believe that there will be no Mk7 Golf R available for test drive until January 2014 at the earliest.

So what did Parlivus drive?


----------



## robertdon777

I Think a Mk6 R

Personally I still lust after an R32.... I know they are heavy and slow etc etc. but the noise with a milltek on mmmmmmmmm. All day long over the NAF 4 pot TFSi VAG sound (yes I do own a NAF sounding 4 pot TFSi VAG)


----------



## Grommit

Just looks like the last Golf with some aftermarket kit from Demon Tweeks taped on.

I'm glad its 4 wheel drive becuase putting 300bhp through the front tyres is pointless. Bit like the VXR, albeit I love the VXR.

Hot Hatches for me are getting boring, for me at this point it's about quick executive saloons. Look at the progress we have had lately on those. New M5, RS6, C63 even the M6 Grande Coupe which I think looks stonking.

Don't get me wrong, they are way out of most peoples price range, but they are more appealing to me personally.

I think for my next car I'll be going down the same route as Russ and getting a 335i second hand, lots of toys and won't cost you an arm and leg to get it.

It will also be a better car to drive than any hot hatch. Bold statement but true if you keep an open mind.


----------



## DW58

Grommit said:


> Just looks like the last Golf with some aftermarket kit from Demon Tweeks taped on.
> 
> I'm glad its 4 wheel drive becuase putting 300bhp through the front tyres is pointless. Bit like the VXR, albeit I love the VXR.
> 
> Hot Hatches for me are getting boring, for me at this point it's about quick executive saloons. Look at the progress we have had lately on those. New M5, RS6, C63 even the M6 Grande Coupe which I think looks stonking.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are way out of most peoples price range, but they are more appealing to me personally.
> 
> I think for my next car I'll be going down the same route as Russ and getting a 335i second hand, lots of toys and won't cost you an arm and leg to get it.
> 
> It will also be a better car to drive than any hot hatch. Bold statement but true if you keep an open mind.


All well and good but this thread is about a particular hot hatch and not the glorification of s/h BMWs.


----------



## Grommit

DW58 said:


> All well and good but this thread is about a particular hot hatch and not the glorification of s/h BMWs.


I agree, just like I can have an opinion on said car yes?

My opinion is that it looks ****** and boring.

Carry on.....


----------



## DW58

Well that was predictable


----------



## johanr77

Now now gents it's the season of goodwill and all that.

The Golf R is never going to cater to people that want to drive around in a lotus elise all day or a big saloon. It's aimed at people that want the practicality of a hatchback with a little more oomph. Is it worth £30k, well I wouldn't pay that for it but enough people do to make it worth their while building them.


----------



## DW58

I'll absolutely honest nor would I, but it's nice to dream.


----------



## RisingPower

johanr77 said:


> Now now gents it's the season of goodwill and all that.
> 
> The Golf R is never going to cater to people that want to drive around in a lotus elise all day or a big saloon. It's aimed at people that want the practicality of a hatchback with a little more oomph. Is it worth £30k, well I wouldn't pay that for it but enough people do to make it worth their while building them.


The only thing I've ever thought about hatchbacks/saloons is, it's great having that power, if you're on the autobahn or isle of man.

In reality though...? It's not *that* quick and it's not that *light*, it's a sort of middle of the road.

It looks ok though and tbh the zed is a bit of a soft lardass too.

It just doesn't provoke many emotions.


----------



## robertdon777

Golf R cabriolet, now there was an overpriced car!

40k haha...did they sell any?

VW do drop some right clangers, I followed a mk4 Golf GTi 2.0 5dr. How did they get away with calling that a GTI?


----------



## msb

johanr77 said:


> Does you sports car have more than two seats?.


Sorry don't get the point you are trying to make


----------



## johanr77

Just wondering whether you have a 4 seater so you can take the wife and kids in one trip or if you do shuttle runs :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

johanr77 said:


> Just wondering whether you have a 4 seater so you can take the wife and kids in one trip or if you do shuttle runs :thumb:


Why does he have to have kids?


----------



## johanr77

msb said:


> *Have all of those* and still manage to have a sports car as do most of my friends so pardon me for not being able to agree/understand your point??


He said he did.


----------



## RisingPower

johanr77 said:


> He said he did.


Whoops, missed that :thumb:

He did mention his oh had an astra though, so maybe that?


----------



## johanr77

Yeah I thought he would use the more practical of his two cars too. It looks like an mx5 in his avatar but that might not be the car he uses daily.


----------



## msb

Obviously the astra, which is the other halfs car is the family wagon, the mx is my daily, used for work etc, had a m3 previously, in the 4 and a half years I had it I could probably add it up on two hands the amount of times we were all in it!


----------



## msb

msb said:


> Obviously the astra, which is the other halfs car is the family wagon, the mx is my daily, used for work etc, had a m3 previously, in the 4 and a half years I had it I could probably add it up on two hands the amount of times we were all in it!


Oh glad my life is so interesting to you btw :thumb:


----------



## johanr77

msb said:


> *Have all of those and still manage to have a sports car as do most of my friends so pardon me for not being able to agree/understand your point??*
> Also of you use your hot hatch to its full potential on the road i seriously doubt it, not and keep your license, you hit nail on head saying they are a comprise, which strengthens my previous posts with what car/cars i'd be driving for 36k+


Wasn't so much interested as mildly surprised that you couldn't understand the point of having a practical reasonably quick car. Seeing as you don't take your family with you very often it wouldn't be something that *you* would need but for those families that do travel together reasonably often its something they might like and clearly do or there wouldn't be a market for a hatchback with 300hp.


----------



## msb

No offence but imo you are making less sense and undermining the reason for buying the car. In your world it's best to bung your kids into a 300hp car and use it's performance, thats just lunacy if you ask me, not to mention cleaning sick up as kids do like to vomit when thrown around on a journey. When i last checked the speed limit was 70mph so a family car that's ferrying round your most prized possessions doesn't need to be all that powerful, granted if you do trackdays maybe you might just justify it but i know for fact a decent rwd sports car with half the power of your golf will be more capable and fun on track!


----------



## RisingPower

msb said:


> No offence but imo you are making less sense and undermining the reason for buying the car. In your world it's best to bung your kids into a 300hp car and use it's performance, thats just lunacy if you ask me, not to mention cleaning sick up as kids do like to vomit when thrown around on a journey. When i last checked the speed limit was 70mph so a family car that's ferrying round your most prized possessions doesn't need to be all that powerful, granted if you do trackdays maybe you might just justify it but i know for fact a decent rwd sports car with half the power of your golf will be more capable and fun on track!


+1
There really is very little purpose on having a lot of power on the roads and i've never had passengers that enjoy being chucked about down country lanes.

It's like these big mercs, i'm sure they're great on autobahns, but there's very little use here.


----------



## robertdon777

+2 all this talk of handling, on track performance etc. is [email protected]*!,

About 0.0001 % of the population every go on Track, about 0.001% ever use their cars full potential.


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> +2 all this talk of handling, on track performance etc. is [email protected]*!,
> 
> About 0.0001 % of the population every go on Track, about 0.001% ever use their cars full potential.


Who would even buy a big merc for use occasionally at the track, it would handle like it weighed and would cost a small fortune for a stint on a track.


----------



## DW58

Let's put it this way, if the choice is between a Japanese 2-seater motorised skate-board or a German 300bhp 5-seat hatchback it's a complete no-brainer, the hatch wins hands-down as the practicality value of the skate-board is virtually zero. The fact that "the wife" has a hatchback is hardly relevant as the German hatch fulfils both functions in one package


----------



## andy665

DW58 said:


> Let's put it this way, if the choice is between a Japanese 2-seater motorised skate-board or a German 300bhp 5-seat hatchback it's a complete no-brainer, the hatch wins hands-down as the practicality value of the skate-board is virtually zero. The fact that "the wife" has a hatchback is hardly relevant as the German hatch fulfils both functions in one package


Horses for courses surely. Personally speaking I can't see how you can compare the dynamic abilities of a Golf R with an MX-5 - both very good cars but for very different reasons, different aims, different requirements needing to be fulfilled.

Someone looking for practicality will never consider an MX-5, conversely someone who does not need 4 seats and wants a convertible and a car designed to be fun across country would never consider a Golf R - doesn't make either car bad does it?


----------



## johanr77

msb said:


> No offence but imo you are making less sense and undermining the reason for buying the car. In your world it's best to bung your kids into a 300hp car and use it's performance, thats just lunacy if you ask me, not to mention cleaning sick up as kids do like to vomit when thrown around on a journey. When i last checked the speed limit was 70mph so a family car that's ferrying round your most prized possessions doesn't need to be all that powerful, granted if you do trackdays maybe you might just justify it but i know for fact a decent rwd sports car with half the power of your golf will be more capable and fun on track!


When you take your mx5 down the track do you bung the kids in and try to make them vomit on the way?. I'm going to assume no so it surely can't be a huge stretch that a person nipping on a bit in a hot hatch might not have a car full of people when they are doing it and when they do have a car full of people they don't nip on but at least they can take a car load of people which brings us back to that compromise. It's never going to be a thoroughbred sports car and it's not going to be as asthmatic old drive as the 70hp base model, it's a middle ground for people who want a car that can carry out more than one function.


----------



## DW58

I'm not saying one good/one bad, I'm merely considering with my tongue firmly in my cheek the practicality of the two. To be 100% honest I don't know how the Mazda MX5 ever entered the discussion on the Golf Mk7 .:R in the first place, but now that it has ... ...

Or looking at it another way, apart from putting the rag-top down, you can do everything that the MX5 does in the Golf R and then some, but not vice versa.

Move along now, nothing to see here ... ...


----------



## nicks16v

It's a car that can cover most bases. It's not the best at one thing but covers most things well. yes it's just a golf but then aren't most cars in this bracket based on a normal model ? Some like the vw brand some don't, it's your choice but it's still a decent car and one that will hold its value. Yes sure for the money you can buy some pure exotics, but what about the expense they come with ? Not that this won't have expense but at least it's covered under warranty. Each to their own, if you don't like it then that's up to you, you aren't right or wrong, you your preference. I'm a vw man but I like the new s3 over this, but that's just my opinion. I could have a much better car for that money but as a new car I prefer the slight safety you get if it ducks up.


----------



## wylie coyote

I love the way that people have moved the debate from the new Golf R to "you could get an R8 for that money" to "the speed limit is 70 what's the point of having a 300bhp hatch". Thank goodness you've all managed to keep this thread from talking about the subject - a sporty Golf!:lol:

Carry on...


----------



## RisingPower

johanr77 said:


> When you take your mx5 down the track do you bung the kids in and try to make them vomit on the way?. I'm going to assume no so it surely can't be a huge stretch that a person nipping on a bit in a hot hatch might not have a car full of people when they are doing it and when they do have a car full of people they don't nip on but at least they can take a car load of people which brings us back to that compromise. It's never going to be a thoroughbred sports car and it's not going to be as asthmatic old drive as the 70hp base model, it's a middle ground for people who want a car that can carry out more than one function.


There's the key word there, compromise. Which is what the big saloons and coupes are all about too.

There's the considerable weight difference between the two. You don't really need 4 seats at the track. These extra seats don't weigh nothing.

You really can't do everything in the golf that the mx5 can, they are chalk and cheese.

I don't think the golf r is bad or the mx5, they both have different purposes but I struggle to see the point in a car which compromises, but this probably stems from what I thought of my m3.


----------



## andy665

RisingPower said:


> There's the key word there, compromise. Which is what the big saloons and coupes are all about too.
> 
> There's the considerable weight difference between the two. You don't really need 4 seats at the track. These extra seats don't weigh nothing.
> 
> You really can't do everything in the golf that the mx5 can, they are chalk and cheese.
> 
> I don't think the golf r is bad or the mx5, they both have different purposes but I struggle to see the point in a car which compromises, but this probably stems from what I thought of my m3.


But that is the point - all cars are a compromise - you want the soft top - you compromise on refinement, you want 300bhp - you compromise on economy / emissions etc, the list is endless

Its all about finding the compromise thats best for you - everyones an individual and the compromise that suits one will not suit another

Would I have the Golf R on my wish list - no, for a number of reasons, it wouldn't not be on my wish list because its a bad car - far from it - just doesn't tick the boxes i would need it to tick

Thanks goodness there is such a great variety of cars available as I'm pretty sure theres something for everyone


----------



## DW58

wylie coyote said:


> I love the way that people have moved the debate from the new Golf R to "you could get an R8 for that money" to "the speed limit is 70 what's the point of having a 300bhp hatch". Thank goodness you've all managed to keep this thread from talking about the subject - a sporty Golf!:lol:
> 
> Carry on...


Basically the same has happened here as on almost every non-detailing specific Golf thread on DW, it turns into a Golf hate-fest, or an excuse to tell Golf-fans how much better they could have spent their money.

I simply don't know how the most successful hatchback car of all time attracts so much venom, largely from people with no practical experience of the car.

It's odd how we don't seem to have hate-fests about BMW, Astra, Focus, Megane etc., so why the Golf?

I love my new Golf Mk7, but it doesn't make me take every opportunity to rubbish other marques/models.

The Golf was the first modern hatchback, the first hot hatch and in the eyes of many the best hot hatch - accept that and discuss. This thread is about the Golf Mk7 R, not the MX5, Big Mercs, BMWs or others, just the Golf R 









This is what it looks like.​


----------



## RisingPower

andy665 said:


> But that is the point - all cars are a compromise - you want the soft top - you compromise on refinement, you want 300bhp - you compromise on economy / emissions etc, the list is endless
> 
> Its all about finding the compromise thats best for you - everyones an individual and the compromise that suits one will not suit another
> 
> Would I have the Golf R on my wish list - no, for a number of reasons, it wouldn't not be on my wish list because its a bad car - far from it - just doesn't tick the boxes i would need it to tick
> 
> Thanks goodness there is such a great variety of cars available as I'm pretty sure theres something for everyone


Or you have a hatch as a daily, an exige as a track car. There's no compromise there is there?


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> Basically the same has happened here as on almost every non-detailing specific Golf thread on DW, it turns into a Golf hate-fest, or an excuse to tell Golf-fans how much better they could have spent their money.
> 
> I simply don't know how the most successful hatchback car of all time attracts so much venom, largely from people with no practical experience of the car.
> 
> It's odd how we don't seem to have hate-fests about BMW, Astra, Focus, Megane etc., so why the Golf?
> 
> I love my new Golf Mk7, but it doesn't make me take every opportunity to rubbish other marques/models.
> 
> The Golf was the first modern hatchback, the first hot hatch and in the eyes of many the best hot hatch - accept that and discuss. This thread is about the Golf Mk7 R, not the MX5, Big Mercs, BMWs or others, just the Golf R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like.​


Nah, yer golf is far uglier than that 

I'm not knocking the golf r, it's very similar to all the other sporty hatches out there though. I don't get those either 

I think i've seen hate fests about other brands too though


----------



## DW58

RisingPower said:


> Nah, yer golf is far uglier than that
> 
> I'm not knocking the golf r, it's very similar to all the other sporty hatches out there though. I don't get those either


I don't have a problem with you saying that, we're all different. It suits me, it won't suit everyone. I wouldn't buy an "R" even if I could afford one, but I still think it's a great car. I wouldn't buy a BMW 1-series M-whatever, but I don't tell everyone on every BMW-related thread because it's not necessary, same goes for Focus/Astra/Megane etc.


----------



## andy665

RisingPower said:


> Or you have a hatch as a daily, an exige as a track car. There's no compromise there is there?


Exactly, thats why we have the cars we have:

Saab 9-5 Aero - quick, comfortable, plenty of room and cheap to buy and run

GTV V6 - stylish, room for little un in the back and fun to drive

Boxster S - roof down option, the quality and the performance

All are compromised but across all 3, most boxes are ticked - all three combined are worth not a huge amount but they provide the compromise that suit ME


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> I don't have a problem with you saying that, we're all different. It suits me, it won't suit everyone. I wouldn't buy an "R" even if I could afford one, but I still think it's a great car. I wouldn't buy a BMW 1-series M-whatever, but I don't tell everyone on every BMW-related thread because it's not necessary, same goes for Focus/Astra/Megane etc.


You do see a lot about french cars on megane threads about vauxhalls on other threads, same for fords too  Normally by vag hags too  Which you're not, but some are.

One day i'll persuade you into buying a proper car though :lol:


----------



## Kerr

DW58 said:


> Basically the same has happened here as on almost every non-detailing specific Golf thread on DW, it turns into a Golf hate-fest, or an excuse to tell Golf-fans how much better they could have spent their money.
> 
> I simply don't know how the most successful hatchback car of all time attracts so much venom, largely from people with no practical experience of the car.
> 
> It's odd how we don't seem to have hate-fests about BMW, Astra, Focus, Megane etc., so why the Golf?
> 
> I love my new Golf Mk7, but it doesn't make me take every opportunity to rubbish other marques/models.
> 
> The Golf was the first modern hatchback, the first hot hatch and in the eyes of many the best hot hatch - accept that and discuss. This thread is about the Golf Mk7 R, not the MX5, Big Mercs, BMWs or others, just the Golf R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like.​


There is more BMW haters that Golf haters on here. We have more Golf threads and posters to keep the fires burning though. Vauxhall and French cars take their fair share too.

This site utterly baffles me when it comes to the opinion of cars. Nothing ever seems to be the right car. It always is an issue.

Now a 300bhp Golf is too fast for the road and serves no purpose.

We've got countless pages on the Toyota GT86 thread about how it serves a purpose with its practicality, but it isn't fast enough.

What the hell do people actually want?


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> There is more BMW haters that Golf haters on here. We have more Golf threads and posters to keep the fires burning though. Vauxhall and French cars take their fair share too.
> 
> This site utterly baffles me when it comes to the opinion of cars. Nothing ever seems to be the right car. It always is an issue.
> 
> Now a 300bhp Golf is too fast for the road and serves no purpose.
> 
> We've got countless pages on the Toyota GT86 thread about how it serves a purpose with its practicality, but it isn't fast enough.
> 
> What the hell do people actually want?


I want a vette. Or that w12 golf they made a prototype of


----------



## johanr77

Kerr said:


> What the hell do people actually want?


That's easy

Looks like a Ferrari 
has the interior space of a range rover
does 150mpg
has 700+hp
costs the same as a perodua kalisa
cheaper to insure than a 1.0 litre ka


----------



## DW58

RisingPower said:


> One day i'll persuade you into buying a proper car though :lol:


I've already got one mate - might not be everyone's proper car, but it ticks all the boxes for me ... ...

Old fart
Semi-Disabled
Conservative
You know how it goes


----------



## DW58

johanr77 said:


> That's easy
> 
> Looks like a Ferrari
> has the interior space of a range rover
> does 150mpg
> has 700+hp
> costs the same as a perodua kalisa
> cheaper to insure than a 1.0 litre ka


Yup, with drive mode selection as follows:

Race/Track-day/Southend Sea-front
Normal
School Run
Shopping Run
Ploughed Field
Chav (for when the car reaches at least 10 years old)
Hippy-Eco
OAP/Sunday Run
You know how it goes.


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> I've already got one mate - might not be everyone's proper car, but it ticks all the boxes for me ... ...
> 
> Old fart
> Semi-Disabled
> Conservative
> You know how it goes


Yeah sure, *proper* :lol:


----------



## DW58

DW58 said:


> Yup, with drive mode selection as follows:
> 
> Race/Track-day/Southend Sea-front
> Normal
> School Run
> Shopping Run
> Ploughed Field
> Boy Racer/Chav (when the car reaches at least 10 years old/100k miles, four/five owners and superseded by at least two new models, only then will this mode become enabled)*
> Hippy-Eco
> OAP/Sunday Run
> You know how it goes.


Altered as above *


----------



## msb

DW58 said:


> I'm not saying one good/one bad, I'm merely considering with my tongue firmly in my cheek the practicality of the two. To be 100% honest I don't know how the Mazda MX5 ever entered the discussion on the Golf Mk7 .:R in the first place, but now that it has ... ...
> 
> Or looking at it another way, apart from putting the rag-top down, you can do everything that the MX5 does in the Golf R and then some, but not vice versa.
> 
> Move along now, nothing to see here ... ...


Obviously never driven one then, i can think of plenty of things a mx can do the golf can't but anyway the comments about golf hating are wrong, i don't hate golfs any more than focuses,astras or any other mid sized hatchback i just can't understand the point of a 300hp version with 4wd and a nigh on 40k price tag:wall:

I know plenty of people with golfs, 2 spring to mind on has a GTD which imo is all the performance you would need in a fwd hatch, the other has had a bluemotion one thats a company car, the car has been exellent with the only fault in 3 years being a flat tyre it returns stupid mpg and is comfortable, golfs definately have their place just not 300hp ones thats all i was saying if that makes me a hater so be it but i also said the same of the focus rs earlier in the thread but nobody went off on one about that


----------



## 182_Blue

Its a 30k car !!, i wish people wouldnt add every conceivable option then state its a 40k car !!


----------



## msb

Shaun said:


> Its a 30k car !!, i wish people wouldnt add every conceivable option then state its a 40k car !!


Sorry i was basing my knowledge of them on the 38k figure at the start of the thread:thumb:


----------



## DW58

I'm inclined to agree - IMO the GTi is as far as I'd ever go, but there again the R has 4WD and a few other toys.

Pardon my ignorance, but other than putting the top down I'm at a bit of a loss as to shat you can do in an MX5 that you couldn't do in a Golf with the right sized engine.

BTW my Golf-hating comments weren't intended for you - oddly the usual suspects haven't pitched in on this thread but they're never far away.

I'm not saying the Golf is undoubtedly the best hatchback because for some people it isn't, but it does everything I want from a car, plus my new Golf Mk7 is even better than its predecessor, but I'd be the first to say it's not for everyone being rather conservative compared to the more in-your-face nature of the Focus/Astra/Megane etc., especially the hotter models which seem to get more tarty as you go up the price list.

Chacun à son goût as the Froggies say.


----------



## Kerr

DW58 said:


> I'm inclined to agree - IMO the GTi is as far as I'd ever go, but there again the R has 4WD and a few other toys.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but other than putting the top down I'm at a bit of a loss as to shat you can do in an MX5 that you couldn't do in a Golf with the right sized engine.
> 
> BTW my Golf-hating comments weren't intended for you - oddly the usual suspects haven't pitched in on this thread but they're never far away.
> 
> I'm not saying the Golf is undoubtedly the best hatchback because for some people it isn't, but it does everything I want from a car, plus my new Golf Mk7 is even better than its predecessor, but I'd be the first to say it's not for everyone being rather conservative compared to the more in-your-face nature of the Focus/Astra/Megane etc., especially the hotter models which seem to get more tarty as you go up the price list.
> 
> Chacun à son goût as the Froggies say.


Go drive a MX5 and you'll see.

We replaced her Mini Cooper with a Mazds MX5 early this year.

On her first drive she said that the steering felt so much better.

When the front wheels are only doing the steering or stopping, you get more feel and communication to what the rest of the car is doing.

It's not a fast car by any means, but it's very well balanced and gives you sun burn on your baldy patch on a sunny day.


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> I'm inclined to agree - IMO the GTi is as far as I'd ever go, but there again the R has 4WD and a few other toys.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but other than putting the top down I'm at a bit of a loss as to shat you can do in an MX5 that you couldn't do in a Golf with the right sized engine.
> 
> BTW my Golf-hating comments weren't intended for you - oddly the usual suspects haven't pitched in on this thread but they're never far away.
> 
> I'm not saying the Golf is undoubtedly the best hatchback because for some people it isn't, but it does everything I want from a car, plus my new Golf Mk7 is even better than its predecessor, but I'd be the first to say it's not for everyone being rather conservative compared to the more in-your-face nature of the Focus/Astra/Megane etc., especially the hotter models which seem to get more tarty as you go up the price list.
> 
> Chacun à son goût as the Froggies say.


Drift?  Powerslide?


----------



## DW58

Kerr said:


> Go drive a MX5 and you'll see.
> 
> We replaced her Mini Cooper with a Mazds MX5 early this year.
> 
> On her first drive she said that the steering felt so much better.
> 
> When the front wheels are only doing the steering or stopping, you get more feel and communication to what the rest of the car is doing.
> 
> It's not a fast car by any means, but it's very well balanced and gives you sun burn on your baldy patch on a sunny day.





RisingPower said:


> Drift?  Powerslide?


I'll have to take your word on that, but why can't a Golf do those - not that I'd want to?

Is this a front/rear drive thing?


----------



## msb

DW58 said:


> Is this a front/rear drive thing?


YEP:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> I'll have to take your word on that, but why can't a Golf do those - not that I'd want to?
> 
> Is this a front/rear drive thing?


Yes it is :thumb: Sure, you could get all four wheels drifting, but I don't think that counts as a controlled drift.


----------



## DW58

Oh well, if I can't do either in my Golf I'm perfectly happy with that :thumb:

And unlike that arrogant idiot from 5th Gear, I'm perfectly happy with not being able to fully disable ESP etc.


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> Oh well, if I can't do either in my Golf I'm perfectly happy with that :thumb:
> 
> And unlike that arrogant idiot from 5th Gear, I'm perfectly happy with not being able to fully disable ESP etc.


Wait, you're calling tiff arrogant? 

Esp is a pain in the ass a lot of the time, tiny eensy bit of wheelspin and it clamps down and completely cuts power for an excessive amount of time.

I don't think you'd notice it as much in a fwd car as you generally have to be driving like a tool to get it to cut in.


----------



## DW58

RisingPower said:


> Wait, you're calling tiff arrogant?


If you mean the one Jezzer calls Tiffany Dell then yes :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> If you mean the one Jezzer calls Tiffany Dell then yes :thumb:


Unlike jezzer, he's actually had a racing career 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiff_Needell


----------



## DW58

But Jezzer never claimed to have - he's a journalist. 

As for Tiffany, a racing career doesn't make him any less obnoxious ... ... ... that he has in common the Jezzer much of the time.

... ... ... and back on topic


----------



## RisingPower

This is your first post? You're comparing cars at an entirely different price range.

Competition is more like the a45 and m135.

The golf does look quite nice, if not that massively different, then again I think the competition is bland too.


----------



## Avanti

Blending in is the target market/audience , I always favour the Golfs for that reserved look from the MK1 gti days hands up all those that had a MK4 turbo, only the keen eye could tell the models apart, so some were surprised when there was ever a traffic light grand prix. The GTI advert I see around where the car is screeching around the roof top of a car park is somewhat dissapointing for me


----------



## Kerr

I'd say VW have made more of an effort to make the R stand out. I think that is what they've done this time and it is more pumped up than previous VWs. 

That said the Golf R is still nowhere near as good looking as the Astra VXR. 

I'm not sure how you can determine it is a huge leap forward? You haven't driven or even seen one yet to form that opinion. A big assumption to make. 

For the new one to be better than the Astra to drive, it requires a huge leap forward from the last one and its sister, the S3. 

I hope it is, but I wouldn't be too confident.


----------



## andy665

Kerr said:


> I'd say VW have made more of an effort to make the R stand out. I think that is what they've done this time and it is more pumped up than previous VWs.
> 
> That said the Golf R is still nowhere near as good looking as the Astra VXR.
> 
> I'm not sure how you can determine it is a huge leap forward? You haven't driven or even seen one yet to form that opinion. A big assumption to make.
> 
> For the new one to be better than the Astra to drive, it requires a huge leap forward from the last one and its sister, the S3.
> 
> I hope it is, but I wouldn't be too confident.


The MK7 and its MQB platform has certainly moved the dynamics on with other models to a massive degree - not too much of a leap of faith to think the MK7 R will be a big move on from the MK6 R


----------



## Kerr

andy665 said:


> The MK7 and its MQB platform has certainly moved the dynamics on with other models to a massive degree - not too much of a leap of faith to think the MK7 R will be a big move on from the MK6 R


The new S3 isn't very good though.


----------



## possul

This R is an improvement over the mk7 imo. i dont think its that bad tbh, it has subtle exterior changes which make it that little bit different, not a fan of the friont bumper (scirocco)
VW will never change the recipe for the GTI because it is what people want .
A lot of the salesman at VW got asked all the time why the new model hadn't changed very much and they said they didn't need to change it massively, and there right yes.
People still buy them, pure fact.

This is why I edge more towards a VXR, RS focus and RS megane
VXR is better looking and the RS focus is more me to to aggressive styling and harsh but great handling chassis and megane due to being even more track focused.
I wouldn't be taking the kids to school in any of those though.
This is why the Golf will always sell
Why its loved so much I don't understand but it is never the less
Wouldn't turn my nose up at one mind!


----------



## wylie coyote

Just on the off chance that someone on DW is interested, here's a first drive review:

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review...4-volkswagen-golf-r-prototype-first-drive-rev

....and yes, I know it's only a Golf, looks a bit plain, £30k and you could get a second hand surface to air missile for the same money.....


----------



## Kerr

It doesn't look anywhere near as good as the preproduction shots. They have dulled it down. 

the M135i was given a roasting on here by many for the "synthetic" sounds through the speakers. I guess that'll deter those who were against it so strongly. 

The mention of lag concerns me a bit. Turbocharging has moved forward a lot in recent years and you don't want a laggy every day car.


----------



## robertdon777

Nice dash, but those fake carbon seats.... Jesus that's Max power style. And does a 4 pot 300bhp car really need 4 exhausts? One for each cylinder haha.

I still think the Golf needs a better Halo Car, it needs a V6 like the R32.. sod the emmisions etc. and all the comments that a GTi would be as fast etc., A R32 cannot be beaten for sound and drivetrain smoothness.


----------



## ardandy

Exactly why i went for the 330i. Straight 6 with no turbos spoiling it!


----------



## rf860

Kerr said:


> It doesn't look anywhere near as good as the preproduction shots. They have dulled it down.
> 
> the M135i was given a roasting on here by many for the "synthetic" sounds through the speakers. I guess that'll deter those who were against it so strongly.
> 
> The mention of lag concerns me a bit. Turbocharging has moved forward a lot in recent years and you don't want a laggy every day car.


Totally agree. I liked it in the pre production shots, this doesn't look that good. The front bumper looks like the basic model.


----------



## 182_Blue

Not the best pictures used for those shots, it doesnt show it in the best light, but it does look like the pictures i have seen of it and i like.

Picture from very early on in this very thread


----------



## Soul boy 68

DW58 said:


> You're probably right - similar "toning down" by literally three or four bhp have been evident before between the various VAG marques so as not to steal the thunder of a prestige model.
> 
> If not 300bhp it'll most likely be as close as 296-297bhp. There again most VAG cars are actually downrated on paper in any case, even the engine in little Golf 1.4TSi 122PS usually produces around 131-133bhp when actually tested.


I will be checking out Audi's new S1 coming soon, and rumoured to have 290 bhp quarto drive system, that sounds good to me.:car:


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> I will be checking out Audi's new S1 coming soon, and rumoured to have 290 bhp quarto drive system, that sounds good to me.:car:


I have been waiting for the S1 for a while, i thought it was getting the 230bhp engine though ?


----------



## DW58

Extreme Volkswagen Golf R Evo set for Beijing


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> I have been waiting for the S1 for a while, i thought it was getting the 230bhp engine though ?


You could be right there, it's what I read in the press. Best wait till the official launch I guess. Either way it should be quiet special.


----------



## Kerr

Soul boy 68 said:


> You could be right there, it's what I read in the press. Best wait till the official launch I guess. Either way it should be quiet special.


How can you assume so?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> How can you assume so?


Assume what?


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> Assume what?


I was confused by his question LOL


----------



## Kerr

Soul boy 68 said:


> Assume what?


That it should be something quite special?


----------



## 182_Blue

He did say it 'should', not it will


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> That it should be something quite special?


I drive an A1 S line and it's quiet impressive, well to me anyway, so when the S1 launches with 4x4 drive train and sports suspension and I assume a more aggressive look and so on. You get the picture!:devil:


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> I drive an A1 S line and it's quiet impressive, well to me anyway, so when the S1 launches with 4x4 drive train and sports suspension and I assume a more aggressive look and so on. You get the picture!:devil:


I bet he wont :wave: , hes not exactly impartial though :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> He did say it 'should', not it will


I did see that, but it's still an assumption though.

None of the latest smaller Audis have been special. So to me, you can't assume this will be.



Soul boy 68 said:


> I drive an A1 S line and it's quiet impressive, well to me anyway, so when the S1 launches with 4x4 drive train and sports suspension and I assume a more aggressive look and so on. You get the picture!:devil:


The spy shots look nothing impressive to me sadly.

Throwing a lot more power at a car doesn't always make a good one become a special one. It can ruin it.

The last few hotter smaller Audis, the S3 and RS3 prove this.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> I bet he wont :wave: , hes not exactly impartial though :lol:


Won't what?


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> I bet he wont :wave: , hes not exactly impartial though :lol:


I am pretty fair.

It's just some of the VAG boys that really can't see past their own bonnet.

A lot of the car comments on this site are just laughable. A lot of opinionated people clearly know nothing about cars or driving.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> I did see that, but it's still an assumption though.
> 
> None of the latest smaller Audis have been special. So to me, you can't assume this will be.
> 
> The spy shots look nothing impressive to me sadly.
> 
> Throwing a lot more power at a car doesn't always make a good one become a special one. It can ruin it.
> 
> The last few hotter smaller Audis, the S3 and RS3 prove this.


I never go by spy shots of any car, and I don't think the RS 3 is a small car. Have you test drive the A1. Most of the motor journalist gave the car the thumbs up and it was Evan awarded the 2010 car of the year award, so they can't be wrong.


----------



## DW58

Kerr said:


> It's just some of the VAG boys that really can't see past their own bonnet.


That would be totally different to the blinkered approach from the pro-BMW/Peugeot/Ford/Vauxhall and other gangs then?

Surely there's room for everyone?


----------



## Kerr

Soul boy 68 said:


> I never go by spy shots of any car, and I don't think the RS 3 is a small car. Have you test drive the A1. Most of the motor journalist gave the car the thumbs up and it was Evan awarded the 2010 car of the year award, so they can't be wrong.


The A1 isn't my cup of tea, but I understand is it a very good car in its class.

All I said was lumping a lot more power and 4wd drive doesn't mean a good town car becomes a great hot hatch.

It might be, it might not but were getting ahead of the game assuming it should be.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> The A1 isn't my cup of tea, but I understand is it a very good car in its class.
> 
> All I said was lumping a lot more power and 4wd drive doesn't mean a good town car becomes a great hot hatch.
> 
> It might be, it might not but were getting ahead of the game assuming it should be.


I have been driving for a long time and have driven most of the popular makes, fraud, vauxhall, Honda, Toyota, BMW Mercs VW and all of these makes can turn a so called town car in to a hot hatch and make them special. Audi included.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> I am pretty fair.
> 
> It's just some of the VAG boys that really can't see past their own bonnet.
> 
> A lot of the car comments on this site are just laughable. A lot of opinionated people clearly know nothing about cars or driving.


And your a car expert?, what exactly are your qualifications?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> And your a car expert?, what exactly are your qualifications?


Maybe he is a badge snob


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> And your a car expert?, what exactly are your qualifications?


I'm really not going to enter a childish argument like this.

Suprised that you wish to start this.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kerr said:


> I'm really not going to enter a xhikdisjt argument like this.
> 
> Suprised that you wish to start this.


Read - I haven't for an answer to those questions


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> I'm really not going to enter a xhikdisjt argument like this.
> 
> Suprised that you wish to start this.


Actually I would prefer you stop winding the VAG folks up and vice versa, everyone has an opinion but it's just that, an opinion, the horse is dead stop flogging it


----------



## Avanti

Kerr said:


> I'm really not going to enter a childish argument like this.
> 
> Suprised that you wish to start this.


I don't think there is any need for argument, DW58 in post #193 summarised it well "there is room for everyone" 
There is little point someone telling another what purchase they should be making, there are lots of nice cars out there, I do like Golfs, but never really been keen on the looks of the R series, but at the same time don't like the whale tale spoilers etc on VXRs and such like, for me when I totalled all the pro's and cons, the car I went for was the car for me, I was buying outright and could have even got an AMG45 which do look very nice in the flesh.


----------



## wylie coyote

Gentlemen please! Let's not forget what we are all arguing about............what was it now.........oh yes, why the 300bhp Golf R is rubbish even though no-one's driven it!


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> Read - I haven't for an answer to those questions


If you are only allowed to give an opinion because you are a professional, how long would DW last? We'd be kind of stuffed wouldn't we?

Have any of the professional detailers got recognised qualifications?

However if someone said I think sand paper is the best way to polish a car, it doesn't take a genius to work out he is talking nonsense.

As I said, a lot of the car opinions on this site are laughable. They can't even be accepted as an opinion.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> Actually I would prefer you stop winding the VAG folks up and vice versa, everyone has an opinion but it's just that, an opinion, the horse is dead stop flogging it


The reason I post/comment on this website is for the love of cars and detailing them and some of the pictures of cars people post and their handy work are impressive to say the least. Like with all walks of life, certain things are not to every ones taste, like car makes and models. At the end of the day it's all about opinions, some May like and some May not.especially if it's their type of car that's being talked about:driver:


----------



## wylie coyote

Avanti said:


> I don't think there is any need for argument, DW58 in post #193 summarised it well "there is room for everyone"
> There is little point someone telling another what purchase they should be making, there are lots of nice cars out there, I do like Golfs, but never really been keen on the looks of the R series, but at the same time don't like the whale tale spoilers etc on VXRs and such like, for me when I totalled all the pro's and cons, the car I went for was the car for me, I was buying outright and could have even got an AMG45 which do look very nice in the flesh.


A sensible post, thanks! I'm similar to you but couldn't get over the cramped headroom of the A45 or I'd have had one.:thumb:
Admin - can you delete Avantis' post, it'll ruin the thread!!:lol:


----------



## rf860

There seems to be a lot of hate towards VAG cars on this forum, particularly VW which personally I cannot understand. 

I'm in no way any kind of 'fan-boy' btw. I have a mk7 golf (gtd) myself - it's a good car, fits my needs, BUT it's never going to be an exciting or fun car to own and I'm pretty sure that's the same the majority of VWs. They are very functional cars, which is what most people want from a car, fundamentally. 

The 'hot' ones are obviously better, but there will always be a compromise on the driving experience because they are practical and comfortable. This suits the majority of the public who want a sporty car. You've got to ask yourself, how often do you actually use your car to its full potential? For most people, that's never.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Actually I would prefer you stop winding the VAG folks versa, everyone has an opinion but it's just that, an opinion, the horse is dead stop flogging it


So let me understand this, I said for a while I liked the Golf R.

Today on recent pictures I said they'd dulled it down. Fair comment I think. I commented of the lag. Again fair comment don't you think?

I then asked a question why Soul Boy 68 assumed the S1 should be something special after he brought in into the equation.. Very fair question don't you think?

There on after it is you that has seemed to take the hump and make all the childish comments. Don't spin this on me unfairly.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kerr said:


> As I said, a lot of the car opinions on this site are laughable. They can't even be accepted as an opinion.


But surely they are just that, opinions. Just because you don't agree with them doesn't mean they can't be accepted as opinion


----------



## 182_Blue

I think we all know you opinion on VAG cars though, I merely wondered why your opinion was more important/informed than anyone else's (now if your Tiff neddell in disguise then it's a different matter) , if you like I could pin a post of your hate for all things VAG at the top of the motoring section and it will save you some time typing in the future :lol:



Kerr said:


> If you are only allowed to give an opinion because you are a professional, how long would DW last? We'd be kind of stuffed wouldn't we?
> 
> Have any of the professional detailers got recognised qualifications?
> 
> However if someone said I think sand paper is the best way to polish a car, it doesn't take a genius to work out he is talking nonsense.
> 
> As I said, a lot of the car opinions on this site are laughable. They can't even be accepted as an opinion.


----------



## DW58

Kerr said:


> So let me understand this, I said for a while I liked the Golf R.
> 
> Today on recent pictures I said they'd dulled it down. Fair comment I think. I commented of the lag. Again fair comment don't you think?
> 
> I then asked a question why Soul Boy 68 assumed the S1 should be something special after he brought in into the equation.. Very fair question don't you think?
> 
> There on after it is you that has seemed to take the hump and make all the childish comments. Don't spin this on me unfairly.


For crying out loud - grow up!


----------



## 182_Blue

What's childish, i merely asked if you had some professional driving qualifications, it was a serious question.



Kerr said:


> So let me understand this, I said for a while I liked the Golf R.
> 
> Today on recent pictures I said they'd dulled it down. Fair comment I think. I commented of the lag. Again fair comment don't you think?
> 
> I then asked a question why Soul Boy 68 assumed the S1 should be something special after he brought in into the equation.. Very fair question don't you think?
> 
> There on after it is you that has seemed to take the hump and make all the childish comments. Don't spin this on me unfairly.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> So let me understand this, I said for a while I liked the Golf R.
> 
> Today on recent pictures I said they'd dulled it down. Fair comment I think. I commented of the lag. Again fair comment don't you think?
> 
> I then asked a question why Soul Boy 68 assumed the S1 should be something special after he brought in into the equation.. Very fair question don't you think?
> 
> There on after it is you that has seemed to take the hump and make all the childish comments. Don't spin this on me unfairly.


Keep an eye on the press, you will see I might not be far wrong, the S1 will be pitched against the Mini John Cooper Works in particular.:devil:


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> I think we all know you opinion on VAG cars though, I merely wondered why your opinion was more important/informed than anyone else's (now if your Tiff neddell in disguise then it's a different matter) , if you like I could pin a post of your hate for all things VAG at the top of the motoring section and it will save you some time typing in the future :lol:


Quality post. Real class.



DW58 said:


> For crying out loud - grow up!


I shouldn't lower myself into this.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> I think we all know you opinion on VAG cars though, I merely wondered why your opinion was more important/informed than anyone else's (now if your Tiff neddell in disguise then it's a different matter) , if you like I could pin a post of your hate for all things VAG at the top of the motoring section and it will save you some time typing in the future :lol:


Quality post. Real class.



DW58 said:


> For crying out loud - grow up!


I shouldn't lower myself into this.

This thread would have normally been locked long before now.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kerr - I would recommend that you do not wind up / upset one of the DW Admin guys. Like jabbing an angry lion with a stick me thinks. :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> Quality post. Real class.
> 
> .


Thanks, appreciated :wave:


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> Kerr - I would recommend that you do not wind up / upset one of the DW Admin guys. Like jabbing an angry lion with a stick me thinks. :lol:


I was staying on the topic of cars.

I wasn't taking cheap shots and making jibes to antagonise.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Shaun said:


> Thanks, appreciated :wave:


PMSL :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

Bristle Hound said:


> Kerr - I would recommend that you do not wind up / upset one of the DW Admin guys. Like jabbing an angry lion with a stick me thinks. :lol:


Naah, he's allowed his opinion much like I am.


----------



## 182_Blue

Is this a good time to say that I am now the owner of a Toyota?


----------



## wylie coyote

Right, for anyone who's had the stamina to read this thread, here's a couple more reviews:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen/golf/85361/volkswagen-golf-r-2014-review

http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/vol...en-golf-r-review/1228345#sthash.g6j27J8q.dpuf

And for those who want to choke on their lunches, looks like a Polo R in the offing:

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review...olkswagen-polo-r-prototype-first-drive-review

So you thought the Golf R was plain and expensive! Let the criticism begin!


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> Right, for anyone who's had the stamina to read this thread, here's a couple more reviews:
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen/golf/85361/volkswagen-golf-r-2014-review
> 
> http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/vol...en-golf-r-review/1228345#sthash.g6j27J8q.dpuf
> 
> And for those who want to choke on their lunches, looks like a Polo R in the offing:
> 
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review...olkswagen-polo-r-prototype-first-drive-review
> 
> So you thought the Golf R was plain and expensive! Let the criticism begin!


With the risk of being called anti VAG again, I'll point out something a little obvious.

After reading the first review, I thought it was odd that all the pictures were in the snow.

Having read the subsequent reviews they all were. They tested the car on frozen lakes in Sweden.

How can you possibly rate a car based on driving on snow and ice with studded winter tyres? What does that tell you about real world driving?

The What car review said they'll need to see later if the car ride is good enough. They've managed to rate a car without being able to actually judge it properly on such a basic factor.

Such bizarre reviewing conditions to come up with 4/5 star reviews. Most magazines tend to wait to give a review based on UK roads. Sometimes they do review on foreign roads and leave it open a bit.

However rating a car based on a frozen lake, where you are unlikely to drive, and with studded tyres you'll likely never use, makes those reviews pointless.

Disclaimer. ...... This isn't anti VAG, just an obvious observation. My opinion isn't to upset anyone.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> With the risk of being called anti VAG again, I'll point out something a little obvious.
> 
> After reading the first review, I thought it was odd that all the pictures were in the snow.
> 
> Having read the subsequent reviews they all were. They tested the car on frozen lakes in Sweden.
> 
> How can you possibly rate a car based on driving on snow and ice with studded winter tyres? What does that tell you about real world driving?
> 
> The What car review said they'll need to see later if the car ride is good enough. They've managed to rate a car without being able to actually judge it properly on such a basic factor.
> 
> Such bizarre reviewing conditions to come up with 4/5 star reviews. Most magazines tend to wait to give a review based on UK roads. Sometimes they do review on foreign roads and leave it open a bit.
> 
> However rating a car based on a frozen lake, where you are unlikely to drive, and with studded tyres you'll likely never use, makes those reviews pointless.
> 
> Disclaimer. ...... This isn't anti VAG, just an obvious observation. My opinion isn't to upset anyone.


Fair enough, a test drive review on snow and ice is not like driving in the real world but I still think it's a great car and so too will the ultra rapid S1. Got to get that in.


----------



## possul

It's because vw 4x4 is that good its like driving on a track 

Well see what happens when they come out


----------



## Soul boy 68

possul said:


> It's because vw 4x4 is that good its like driving on a track
> 
> Well see what happens when they come out


The VW Audi group's vehicles oozes class:car:


----------



## Derekh929

possul said:


> It's because vw 4x4 is that good its like driving on a track
> 
> Well see what happens when they come out


That's a very good point but in the RS3 it proves that the 4X4 just does not translate into better handling or speed.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Derekh929 said:


> That's a very good point but in the RS3 it proves that the 4X4 just does not translate into better handling or speed.


Mini lover?


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> That's a very good point but in the RS3 it proves that the 4X4 just does not translate into better handling or speed.


The RS3 is actually fast. Mid to low 4 secs for 60mph and just over 10secs for 100mph. That's Porsche 911 performance up to 100mph, the Porsche pulls away after that.

Speed doesn't mean you've got a good car though.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> The RS3 is actually fast. Mid 4 secs for 60mph and just over 10secs for 100mph. That's Porsche 911 performance.
> 
> Speed doesn't mean you've got a good car though.


It does if your on the race track


----------



## Kerr

Soul boy 68 said:


> It does if your on the race track


Straight line speed and race track speed are two different things.

We are all obsessed about 0-60mph times and more often than not they miss out a huge part of the story.

If you've read the GT86 thread on here, people are obsessed that it isn't that fast and totally disregard it with little thought. Every genuine review seems to utterly love it. So do I.

We've got a little MX5 as one of our cars. Fast it's not, the fun, balance and driving pleasure is brilliant.

Often cars lack correlation between speed, handling and fun.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> Straight line speed and race track speed are two different things.
> 
> We are all obsessed about 0-60mph times and more often than not they miss out a huge part of the story.
> 
> If you've read the GT86 thread on here, people are obsessed that it isn't that fast and totally disregard it with little thought. Every genuine review seems to utterly love it. So do I.
> 
> We've got a little MX5 as one of our cars. Fast it's not, the fun, balance and driving pleasure is brilliant.
> 
> Often cars lack correlation between speed, handling and fun.


Maybe true but let's face it, no car is perfect and it's really about how it meets your needs. I go for performance, road holding, desirability and practicality.


----------



## Derekh929

I did some drift practice in GT86 it's great controlled car to handle great feed back from the chassis & Steering, fun, but it lacks power in basic format , and I'm afraid to disagree re power in not important, you need a certain level of power to test a good chassis:thumb: similar to RX8 driven on track it just had no torque what you meant to do when getting back on the throttle on apex of bend to make the chassis work, if it lack power? you need a good torque curve from love revs within ,and some power as well, then get more power if the chassis can take it that is, and the GT86 has plenty of capacity


----------



## Derekh929

Soul boy 68 said:


> Mini lover?


What makes you think that? Got a VAG car:thumb: FWD , and another one:thumb: RWD :thumb: so I have 4 wheel drive:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

The big dilemma question (for me anyway ) is which one would I buy -

Golf R or Audi S3?

Which is it?

Discuss :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Bristle Hound said:


> The big dilemma question (for me anyway ) is which one would I buy -
> 
> Golf R or Audi S3?
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Discuss :thumb:


Don't discuss as when your buying performance car that are more go than like most know are show, best to take long test drives on different roads overnight , and in different conditions, then decide :thumb: the one that deserves your money but also select a wild card :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> The big dilemma question (for me anyway ) is which one would I buy -
> 
> Golf R or Audi S3?
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Discuss :thumb:


Brand image will influence many people and Audi are still VW's big brother.

The VW will need to be a much better car than the S3 to tempt people away when the cost of both cars are so similar.

The MK6 Golf R was a rare car on the roads, but S3s were pretty common.

The latest S3 doesn't seem to be anywhere near as popular as the last though.


----------



## wylie coyote

Bristle Hound said:


> The big dilemma question (for me anyway ) is which one would I buy -
> 
> Golf R or Audi S3?
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Discuss :thumb:


This might help to 'steer' you...

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/volkswagen-golf-r-first-drive-car-review-2014-01-23

All the reviews on ice are therefore subject to huge change, but you've got to assume some of these testers can tell the good bits. Articles are quite positive so far.:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

I must be a glutton for punishment by updating this thread....:lol:

Anyone considering the Mk7R, there might be some demo cars very soon. A couple of peeps' cars have arrived at their dealerships - seems that this is the car to have if you don't want a long wait for the gti....:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

No doubt the MK7 R will be available in that legendary purple/blue colour.


----------



## wylie coyote

VW Golf-Fan said:


> No doubt the MK7 R will be available in that legendary purple/blue colour.


Lapiz Blue is the R only colour for this one - most people have gone for that....but a few have chosen something less common.:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

First pics of a UK landed car, owner is pretty happy!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/imolr59v8nk8dqr/zVEEyVREfN

:thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign

The standard wheels are absolutely awful. Worse than Halfords specials.


----------



## alan hanson

agreed might be the angle but that looks as sporty as stephen hawkins in foot game


----------



## Doug_M

MK1Campaign said:


> The standard wheels are absolutely awful. Worse than Halfords specials.


Couldnt agree more!

Look like cheapy copy's


----------



## Kerr

Is the blue as dark as that? I like the blue on the previous model and the press shots. That's a bit too dark for me. Blue is the in colour at the moment. 

The dash and interments look good, but the steering wheels looks odd. The airbag in the middle reminds me of a dodgems steering wheel.

I agree about the wheels. They look cheap and too slab sided for that car. Need something with a contour.

Seen a few Golfs with nicer wheels and they make a huge difference. 

To be honest, I wouldn't be able to tell that car apart from the other Golfs I've seen on the road. The only obviously external feature that stands out is the wheels.

I guess some owners will want to mingle in, but I think most would want to stand out.


----------



## wylie coyote

Perhaps you would prefer the optional 19" Pretorias then?










[URL=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]


----------



## Kerr

They are nicer wheels.

I can't find the ones I've seen on other Golfs.

I think these would suit.









Not the best of pictures. The direct link never worked.


----------



## Derekh929

Won't nearly all spec the 19" on a car like that? Or it would be under wheeled19" nice open wheel to see the big brakes


----------



## DW58

MK1Campaign said:


> The standard wheels are absolutely awful. Worse than Halfords specials.





Doug_M said:


> Couldnt agree more!
> 
> Look like cheapy copy's





wylie coyote said:


> Perhaps you would prefer the optional 19" Pretorias then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]


Agreed, the std. alloys are terrible, but love the 19" Pretorias.


----------



## RisingPower

Gawd, all those wheels are hideous and rubbish fitment.

Amazes me that they go from the not too bad wheels on the mk5 gti to that.. Rubbish.

What's worse is the silly tiny brakes now on view also.


----------



## DW58

Don't hold back RP we all know you'd like them best in pink


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> Don't hold back RP we all know you'd like them best in pink


I'm a wheel hoe and those are just lousy 

I guess maybe you could always buy some dpe's to replace that halfrauds junk


----------



## SteveTDCi

Someone's put a set of Chinese replica audi wheels on a 1.6 tdi golf ......


----------



## 182_Blue

The wheels maybe aren't the best although would like to see in the flesh but rest looks OK.


----------



## Derekh929

Is the wheels not all marketing , up selling like BMW under wheel them , and they all spec the 19" new 3 series classic example , yes I speced the 19" as I hate seeing under wheeled cars


----------



## rob_vrs

Derekh929 said:


> Is the wheels not all marketing , up selling like BMW under wheel them , and they all spec the 19" new 3 series classic example , yes I speced the 19" as I hate seeing under wheeled cars


If I read this correctly skoda did that with my car. Then wasn't 100% whether they was going to even sell the 19" as a accessory never mind option


----------



## wylie coyote

In case you're bored with the Audi S1 thread, or just interested here's a picture of an R at a dealer.










Looks great to me.:thumb:


----------



## rf860

That does look good. Nice wheels.


----------



## DW58

Very nice.


----------



## Kerr

Looks nice. 

Those wheels make a huge difference.


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> In case you're bored with the Audi S1 thread, or just interested here's a picture of an R at a dealer.
> 
> Looks great to me.:thumb:


Me too :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

wylie coyote said:


> In case you're bored with the Audi S1 thread, or just interested here's a picture of an R at a dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great to me.:thumb:


That looks amazing!


----------



## 182_Blue

Off to VW tomorrow


----------



## possul

Looks better than the pics ive seen so far. Looks like it had been tamed down but not by looking at that


----------



## Raga

Wow looks amazing I am in love !


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

That does look great but needs two less doors (rear ones).


----------



## Kerr

How is it out on a 14 plate already?


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> How is it out on a 14 plate already?


14 plates have been available to buy for over a month.


----------



## DW58

What a difference with the Pretoria wheels instead of the awful standard "R" alloys.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> 14 plates have been available to buy for over a month.


1st March before they are on the road though. Thought it looked as if that Golf was on a road.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> 1st March before they are on the road though. Thought it looked as if that Golf was on a road.


He clearly states in his post :-



> In case you're bored with the Audi S1 thread, or just interested here's a picture of an R at a dealer.


Its the VW dealers in Camberley for your info.


----------



## SteveyG

Squadrone Rosso said:


> That does look great but needs two less doors (rear ones).


Two door cars are generally quite annoying though.


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> Off to VW tomorrow


Whereabouts are you Shaun? May be able to narrow down what dealers around you have one - unless you already found out?:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Whereabouts are you Shaun? May be able to narrow down what dealers around you have one - unless you already found out?:thumb:


They didn't appear to have one, if you can have a look i am Nottingham area. :thumb:

Much appreciated.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Im off to vw next week so I shall keep a look out for one. Not that I could afford to buy one.


----------



## robertdon777

Someone's got to buy one. Less than £300 a month fully maintained.

That's got to be one of the best deals ever for what you get.


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777;44id6406 said:


> Someone's got to buy one. Less than £300 a month fully maintained.
> 
> That's got to be one of the best deals ever for what you get.


It isn't a bad price at all, but it does seem quite regularly you get a great offer. You need to be fast though.

I don't think the maintenance will be worth all that much over 20k miles.

One small service and I would think most normal drivers would just manage without tyres?


----------



## 182_Blue

Perhaps its just me but i hate the thought of giving them a near 2k deposit then throwing £7200 away over two years.

Talking about contract hire by the way.


----------



## B17BLG

Love the look of the above! Stunning


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> The thing is though cars are getting fatter and heavier to meet both safety criteria and the fact that everyone now expects far higher quality too.
> 
> Modern cars will never be raw like they used to be.


Whether we like it or not, that's the way it's going to be from one on. It will never be like the old days so just go for a hot hatch that floats your boat.


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> Perhaps its just me but i hate the thought of giving them a near 2k deposit then throwing £7200 away over two years.


No its not just you.

I can't bring myself to part with decent money for a thing that just takes me to work and back and for the kids to abuse!

Head rules heart in my case, and 9k can buy some very tasty performance cars (second hand obviously).


----------



## johanr77

Soul boy 68 said:


> Whether we like it or not, that's the way it's going to be from one on. It will never be like the old days so just go for a hot hatch that floats your boat.


I think the point he is trying to make is that there are no hot hatches these days that float his boat and certainly not deserving of the title of hot hatch as it was in it's original state.

Anyone thats driven a mk1 golf GTI against a mk7 GTI will tell you the gulf in driving experience between the two.


----------



## Soul boy 68

johanr77 said:


> I think the point he is trying to make is that there are no hot hatches these days that float his boat and certainly not deserving of the title of hot hatch as it was in it's original state.
> 
> Anyone thats driven a mk1 golf GTI against a mk7 GTI will tell you the gulf in driving experience between the two.


Not disputing that fact, but car makers will always call their sporty versions the hot hatch, and with all these emission targets and strict safety rules to meet, and keeping insurance cost as low as possible not to mention targeting a much older audience, like I said we either take it or leave it. I too miss the old days of proper hot hatches:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Shaun said:


> Perhaps its just me but i hate the thought of giving them a near 2k deposit then throwing £7200 away over two years.
> 
> Talking about contract hire by the way.


Pcp is no different and neither is buying new, if you were to pay 30k for it then px it in 2 years time it would be worth less than 20k, so the depreciation is no different to contract hire/pcp.

If throwing money away is a concern the spend 10k on a used car. When I was looking at the fiesta st even though I understood lease/pcp I could bring myself to part with the money which is why I went for the mini. Even if I keep it 8 years I won't lies much more than 10k


----------



## 182_Blue

Personally i think after two years it would be worth more than 20k, i got 21k for my 3 year old R, i am prepared to be proved wrong it 2 years time though.

I am just not used to PCP/ contract hire , cash buyer you see, i loose loads sometimes and not so much others LOL, its all in my head really.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

SteveyG said:


> Two door cars are generally quite annoying though.


Why


----------



## 182_Blue

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Why


If you have children or have a lot of passengers it can be a pain getting them in the back ?, personally i used to care about just having a two doors but as i got older it became unimportant.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Shaun said:


> If you have children or have a lot of passengers it can be a pain getting them in the back ?, personally i used to care about just having a two doors but as i got older it became unimportant.


Neither apply to me. I see five doors as a bit pipe & slippers:lol:


----------



## gaz_vxr

The pic of the blue one looks much better than the promo shots I've seen to date. I'm seriously contemplating trading in my new VXR for one.


----------



## Kerr

It's obviously hard to predict,looking at the prices of the old car, values are very good. 

A couple of valuation sites think a 24/30 month old car is worth £20k as a trade in and would have cost £31,000 new. 

So leasing for £294x6 then 23x294 is £8526 over the 2 years. 

If you do get through the tyres, that's £500 saved if 18" wheels and another £200(at a guess) for a minor service. 

The car would need to hold its value better than the last one to make it better to even buy in cash if you don't get a sizeable discount.


----------



## S22TUW

gaz_vxr said:


> The pic of the blue one looks much better than the promo shots I've seen to date. I'm seriously contemplating trading in my new VXR for one.


Definitely with you on that one mate! Looks gorgeous :argie:


----------



## 182_Blue

gaz_vxr said:


> The pic of the blue one looks much better than the promo shots I've seen to date. I'm seriously contemplating trading in my new VXR for one.


How old is the VXR.


----------



## S22TUW

Shaun said:


> How old is the VXR.


Gaz's car is a 13 plate iirc!


----------



## gaz_vxr

Correct Stu, 7 months old.


----------



## Kerr

There is a stripped out lighweight VXR with more power coming. 

Seems more in the mould of a Megane R26R than a direct competitor for the Golf.


----------



## S22TUW

gaz_vxr said:


> Correct Stu, 7 months old.


Infact I knew that lol! Same as mine haha!


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> It's obviously hard to predict,looking at the prices of the old car, values are very good.
> 
> A couple of valuation sites think a 24/30 month old car is worth £20k as a trade in and would have cost £31,000 new.
> 
> So leasing for £294x6 then 23x294 is £8526 over the 2 years.
> 
> If you do get through the tyres, that's £500 saved if 18" wheels and another £200(at a guess) for a minor service.
> 
> The car would need to hold its value better than the last one to make it better to even buy in cash if you don't get a sizeable discount.


What about the Initial Rental, £1,769.94 incl. VAT ? , not sure how these things work, i am assuming you pay that and don't get it back !



> New Volkswagen Golf Hatchback 2.0 TSI R 3dr Manual
> 
> + Metallic Paint
> 
> 24 Month Contract
> 
> 6 + 23 Profile
> 
> 10,000 Miles per Annum
> 
> ** Fully Maintained contract
> 
> £294.99 Including VAT - Personal Contract Hire
> 
> Initial Rental £1,769.94 incl. VAT


Not sure about valuation sites, i take them with a pinch of salt, i know when i was looking at 2 year old R's when i had the scirocco the golfs were around 25-26k if not more.


----------



## S22TUW

Kerr said:


> There is a stripped out lighweight VXR with more power coming.
> 
> Seems more in the mould of a Megane R26R than a direct competitor for the Golf.


Astra Extreme. Won't have AC, sat nav etc to save weight, but then roll cage and stuff will bump the weight up again.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> What about the Initial Rental, £1,769.94 incl. VAT ?
> 
> Not sure about valuation sites, i take them with a pinch of salt, i know when i was looking at 2 year old R's when i had the scirocco the golfs were around 25-26k if not more.


Deposit is 6x294 then 23x294. That totals £8526.

The valuation site says £24k at a dealer which looks about right. There is 2012 cars with leather, nav, dsg and big wheels for £23-24k but this is a dealer price and far from what they'll give you or what it's worth selling private.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> Deposit is 6x294 then 23x294. That totals £8526.
> 
> The valuation site says £24k at a dealer which looks about right. There is 2012 cars with leather, nav, dsg and big wheels for £23-24k but this is a dealer price and far from what they'll give you or what it's worth selling private.


That makes sense, it looked different when they emailed me back, i still prefer to own outright, as said its in my head i guess.


----------



## wylie coyote

Great slide show of a customer car in Night Blue:

http://s157.photobucket.com/user/dave87421/slideshow/Car

Standard wheels and cloth seats but don't hold that against it. Shows that the front intakes make it look a bit more aggressive close up......:thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

This car seriously floats my boat. 3 doors, DSG, 4WD, c300bhp.

I say this as an Italian car fan too.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Forget about owning or leasing look at it like this, go with the option that costs you the least amount of money. Know the maint on the head it's not worth it. I guess it will save around £25/30 per month. 1 service shouldn't cost more than £200 and anything that breaks should be under warranty. Tyres are usually priced on a sliding scale, destroy one when it's new and expect to pay 100% of the tyre cost! half worn you pay 50% on the limit and it's free. Having said that lease companies have different rules.

Look out for arrangement fees if using a broker and see if there is any small print reap grading excess miles. Leasing can be very good, typically new models or ones with great residual value work out the cheapest, that's why it's usually cheaper to lease a 3 series over a mondeo


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Whereabouts are you Shaun? May be able to narrow down what dealers around you have one - unless you already found out?:thumb:


Any luck ?


----------



## robertdon777

wylie coyote said:


> Great slide show of a customer car in Night Blue:
> 
> http://s157.photobucket.com/user/dave87421/slideshow/Car
> 
> Standard wheels and cloth seats but don't hold that against it. Shows that the front intakes make it look a bit more aggressive close up......:thumb:


Certainly discreet, I think the standard wheels done in black against say a white/silver body would be a good combo.

The seats are ok in cloth, plus they hold you in better. If I was buying I'd spec leather, if I was leasing I'd spec cloth. Just for resale leather will be much easier to move on.


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> Any luck ?


I know of a customer car being delivered to a dealer in Birmingham. Otherwise the only demo I've seen (driveable from 1st March) is Pulman VW in Durham - car is in the showroom tho. Most seem to either be in Scotland of southern England - still got my scouts out looking tho!


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> Any luck ?


My spies tell me that the demo car has just arrived in the VW dealer in Lincoln. Not sure how soon it will be ready for test drives but will probably be available to view in the showroom until 1/3 if they are waiting until then to register it. May be of use...:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Thanks, if you hear about Nottingham, Derby, Loughborough or Mansfield then let me know.


----------



## 182_Blue

Hmm, white or blue !!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> Hmm, white or blue !!
> 
> 2014 Volkswagen Golf R - Exterior and Interior Walkaround - 2013 Frankfurt Motor Show - YouTube
> 
> 2014 VW Golf R 2.0 TSi in Detail! - YouTube


I do like the blue, anyone know what it's called?


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> I do like the blue, anyone know what it's called?


Lapiz Blue (Metallic)


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> Hmm, white or blue !!
> 
> 2014 Volkswagen Golf R - Exterior and Interior Walkaround - 2013 Frankfurt Motor Show - YouTube
> 
> 2014 VW Golf R 2.0 TSi in Detail! - YouTube


White with Black Alloys.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> White with Black Alloys.


Oryx white or flat white ?


----------



## Avanti

Shaun said:


> Oryx white or flat white ?


Shaun that one in the 1st clip is Oryx White :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Avanti said:


> Shaun that one in the 1st clip is Oryx White :thumb:


I know :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

Sounds promising:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6908846-24-hrs-with-the-Golf-R-impressions

I'd say our American cousins like it!:thumb:
Some of the locals won't be happy....


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> Sounds promising:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6908846-24-hrs-with-the-Golf-R-impressions
> 
> I'd say our American cousins like it!:thumb:
> Some of the locals won't be happy....


If the Golf R is as fast as a 997.2, I'd buy one. The Audi S3 takes over 12secs for 0-100mph, so I'd imagine the Golf R will be very similar.

A 355bhp 997 will do 100mph in under 10s and with PDK it will make lower 9s. It is very fast for the power it develops.

As the forever pessimist, I find it highly unlikely that a Golf R is going to give a 997 a hard time. Over 12s to under 10s is a huge difference.

His points on the sound. Sounds like a good idea you can push a button to keep the noise down when it isn't wanted. Still very odd when you are hearing something different to everyone else. Not sure Golf drivers will want the Subaru comparison.

I've no doubt it will be a good car.

As I said earlier, there is a lot of people that seem too keen to talk it up. If you read the features from our own UK magazines that were also featured earlier in this thread you'd see.

Magazines reviewed the car as a 4 or 5 star car, based on driving on a frozen lake with studied ice tyres. A few missed that detail out of their review, but the pictures showed this and other reviews highlighted this was the case.

I found that utterly bizarre to say the least as you wouldn't have a clue about a car based on those conditions.

No doubt it will be a very good car. I will also have a look when one arrives at the dealer. Got a feeling Aberdeen will get one in for demo with the amount of custom they have up here.


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> Oryx white or flat white ?


Flat white, other whites just look a bit dirty.


----------



## robertdon777

I think the comparison with the 997.2 is valid. Yes on paper it isn't as fast but on the road a turbo car with similar power will always feel quick.

Full blast race yes the Golf will be behind, but in day to day driving I reckon the Golf would keep the Porsche more than honest.


----------



## 182_Blue

I think 0-60 of 4.9 secs for the DSG is more than enough for me, my Scirocco R was quick but with the added power and traction I think the Golf will be cracking.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> To save me going through your posts are you saying you have driven a MK7 golf R ?


Probably not:car:


----------



## 182_Blue

Now now, that was from ages back and we are all playing nicely now :lol:


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> I think 0-60 of 4.9 secs for the DSG is more than enough for me, my Scirocco R was quick but with the added power and traction I think the Golf will be cracking.


The performance will be much more useable. I think it will actually feel faster than a 997.2.

A friend of mine and member of DW had a 996 turbo with the x50 kit on it (480bhp) and being totally honest it didn't feel that much faster than a stage 1 B5(2.7 V6 TT) S4. It was very quick but you would need to be going past 120 to really see the difference....pointless on the road really.


----------



## wylie coyote

Kerr - there is a white R in the dealer in Aberdeen apparently. Here's the thread:

http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=264574.0

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> Now now, that was from ages back and we are all playing nicely now :lol:


OOP'S sorry Shaun, i just carn't help myself:lol:


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> The performance will be much more useable. I think it will actually feel faster than a 997.2. .
> 
> A friend of mine and member of DW had a 996 turbo with the x50 kit on it (480bhp) and being totally honest it didn't feel that much faster than a stage 1 B5(2.7 V6 TT) S4. It was very quick but you would need to be going past 120 to really see the difference....pointless on the road really.


Normally aspirated cars usually feel slower than turbocharged cars due to the torque of the turbocharged cars. Feel isn't always a true reflection of reality with such a linear power delivery.

If the Golf matches the S3 acceleration times of over 12 secs for 100mph, by the time the Porsche is doing 100mph, the Golf will be around 90mph and 10mph is a lot.

The 911 is a really fast car. You'd also expect it to be given the huge price difference.

Quite a few reports have already mentioned lag in the Golf which is a bit concerning. Lag on a road car isn't what you want. That takes away the useable power when you aren't on the ball.

Some of the 0-60mph times achieved these days are crazy. Launch control, 4WD and fancy double clutch gearboxes add up to amazing intial acceleration.

The new BMW 335D with xdrive is doing 0-60mph in 4.6secs. For a big heavy diesel with a little more than 300bhp, that's really impressive.

What you see though is once on the move their advantage is no longer there. They perform similarly to other cars of similar power levels which you'd expect.

Getting a 4WD standing start right isn't all that easy either. It also knocks the stuffing out of thrle transmission a lot harder than it does a 2WD car..


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> Kerr - there is a white R in the dealer in Aberdeen apparently. Here's the thread:
> 
> http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=264574.0
> 
> :thumb:


Is it a demo or for sale in the showroom?

I'm likely to be finished work early today. I could pop in.


----------



## robertdon777

Kerr said:


> Normally aspirated cars usually feel slower than turbocharged cars due to the torque of the turbocharged cars. Feel isn't always a true reflection of reality with such a linear power delivery.
> 
> If the Golf matches the S3 acceleration times of over 12 secs for 100mph, by the time the Porsche is doing 100mph, the Golf will be around 90mph and 10mph is a lot.
> 
> Quite a few reports have already mentioned lag in the Golf which is a bit concerning. Lag on a road car isn't what you want. That takes away the useable power when you aren't on the ball.
> 
> Some of the 0-60mph times achieved these days are crazy. Launch control, 4WD and fancy double clutch gearboxes add up to amazing intial acceleration.
> 
> The new BMW 335D with xdrive is doing 0-60mph in 4.6secs. For a bit heavy diesel with a little more than 300bhp, that's really impressive.
> 
> What you see though is once on the move their advantage is no longer there. They perform similarly to other cars of similar power levels which you'd expect.
> 
> Getting a 4WD standing start isn't all that easy either. It also knocks the stuffing out of thrle transmission a lot harder than it does a 2WD car..


All true, but if its a lease car 4WD standing starts are easy!

If I were buying personally I think a 0-60 in around 6 would be closer to what i'd do.

I know the Porsche will be quicker, but it won't carry 4 in comfort with luggage too and I'd be scared to leave it anywhere.

The Golf must be quite good to be talking about it in the same breath as a 997.2 though.

I still think it should have a V6 under the bonnet though to seperate it away from the normal Hot Hatches.


----------



## wylie coyote

Kerr said:


> Is it a demo or for sale in the showroom?
> 
> I'm likely to be finished work early today. I could pop in.


It's for sale but they are having a blue demo one in early March and apparently have 20 on order...:doublesho


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> It's for sale but they are having a blue demo one in early March and apparently have 20 on order...:doublesho


I'd quite believe it will sell very well up here.

There is a big market for VW and Audi. Also a lot of younger guys with good jobs easily able to afford good cars.


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> It's for sale but they are having a blue demo one in early March and apparently have 20 on order...:doublesho


The Demo car is on site as well but they aren't putting it on the road till the 1st March (waiting for the 14 plate), according to a conversation i had earlier with them.


----------



## Kerr

Popped into the dealer after work today.

There is a white one outside sandwiched outside between a GTi and a MK6 R convertible.

The blue one inside will be the demo and will be on the road 1st March. The salesman advised advance bookings for a test drive.

Both cars are identical spec according to the salesman. Both have those nice wheels, push button start and adaptive lighting as options and that takes the cost up to just short of £32k.

Both cars are manual. Salesman says that the majority sold are manual. He's sold 6 and the dealer 20 in total all to previous Golf customers and all without seeing it. 20 week wait for one.

They looked good in person. The blue is much nicer than the white. It really stands out, even if the blue one already has a lot of swirls and a few a bit on the deep side.

The two white Rs outside both had condensation in the headlamps. It was 7 degrees too.

Interiors were very dark, which I like. Nearly everything black apart from part of the seats and minor bits of trim. I'm undecided on the seats. They were comfy to sit in, but the bolsters seemed a bit flimsy to me.

I'd like leather and electric seats.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'm not sure on that interior, even the gti looks better inside. 32k is a lot for something that doesn't look special enough


----------



## 182_Blue

Neither are DSG so my search continues !


----------



## Kerr

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm not sure on that interior, even the gti looks better inside. 32k is a lot for something that doesn't look special enough


It does look better in person. Especially that blue. My camera(just like the other shots before) doesn't actually capture the colour properly.

It is a couple of minor options to hit £32k too. Salesman think they don't have to offer discounts, just good finance. We didn't talk money, just me prompting him by asking if there was any deals.

I did see an advert on Auto trader offering a 9% discount.

DSG is another £1400, leather is £1700 or £2600 if you want nappa leather. Which I'm reading are still manual seats.

Sat nav options are £750 or £1750.

The other options list isn't as long as I expected, but still easy to hit £35k.


----------



## wylie coyote

Surprised by the Salesman comment re manual cars. Only 14 out of 53 orders on the R forum are for manual, perhaps DSG is less popular in Scotland although one of the orders is with Specialist Cars and DSG...:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Surprised by the Salesman comment re manual cars. Only 14 out of 53 orders on the R forum are for manual, perhaps DSG is less popular in Scotland although one of the orders is with Specialist Cars and DSG...:thumb:


I suspect the salesman was pushing manual because he has two manuals :thumb:, i remember a vote on another forum relating to the old R and dsg won by something like 75-80%


----------



## rf860

Really like the blue, much better than white. 

Interior, I think I prefer the seats in my gtd. 

@ Kerr - Adaptive lighting is standard, well it is on my gtd. 

I think vw should be fitting better brakes as standard however, they look quite small behind the 19s. The Astra Vxr has beautiful split design drilled disks with brembo callipers.


----------



## SteveTDCi

New Leon cupra has better brakes, vw always skimped on brakes.

I cannot help thinking that I'd put my money in this

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...-gen-ii--pcm-satnav/2050879?isexperiment=true

Although I hadn't real used just how expensive caymans had become


----------



## taylor8

Kerr said:


> I'd quite believe it will sell very well up here.
> 
> There is a big market for VW and Audi. Also a lot of younger guys with good jobs easily able to afford good cars.


Not sure they will, Not much of the last batch of Golf R's going about though I did see one today in the blue, which is the best colour IMO but for 30k you can get a decent 2nd hand M3, Porsche etc, I just think its alot of money for a Golf but dont get me wrong they do look good.


----------



## 182_Blue

SteveTDCi said:


> New Leon cupra has better brakes, vw always skimped on brakes.


Does the Seat have better brakes?, from the pictures I have seen it seems not !


----------



## possul

By these images they have done away with brembos. Shame really 
http://www.seat.co.uk/content/uk/brand/en/news-and-events/new-leon-cupra.html


----------



## Kerr

taylor8 said:


> Not sure they will, Not much of the last batch of Golf R's going about though I did see one today in the blue, which is the best colour IMO but for 30k you can get a decent 2nd hand M3, Porsche etc, I just think its alot of money for a Golf but dont get me wrong they do look good.


The last Golf R was a very rare car everywhere. Everyone bought the Audi S3 last time around, which I'm sure you've seen loads of in Aberdeen.

The new S3 is now very rare. So obviously they will be replaced by something.

£30k doesn't buy you as much as it once did. New prices are shooting up all the time and residual values of most cars are sitting far higher than they have previously.

I don't understand why the market has shifted like it has in the last few years. Cars are too expensive.

I've been looking at 911s. The running costs aren't too bad considering. However if something really goes wrong, you are looking at frightening amounts of money and they don't appear to be as reliable as you'd hope.

I guess a lot of people like new cars for various reasons, which often include peace of mind.

You've got 3 years of little worry and can pay £500 for an additional 2 year warranty.


----------



## 182_Blue

possul said:


> By these images they have done away with brembos. Shame really
> http://www.seat.co.uk/content/uk/brand/en/news-and-events/new-leon-cupra.html


That's what I saw ?


----------



## SteveTDCi

http://www.seatcupra.net/wp/index.php/2014/02/17/seat-leon-cupra-265-ponies-for-just-265-pounds/

http://www.seatcupra.net/wp/index.p...the-new-leon-cupra-on-the-road-and-the-track/

Not sure if the new cupra shares the same as the r but the old cupra v ed30 the ed30 had the poorer brakes


----------



## 182_Blue

Oh sorry I thought you knew it had better brakes from your comment, looking at all the pictures it now doesn't , the Edition 30 had golf gti brakes, the only difference is they had been painted red, the ed30 wasn't a R though, both the Golf R and scirocco R had the upgraded brakes same as found on the R32 and the S3, They were made by ATE IIRC and looked to be very similar to those fitted to my focus ST3, the last Seat cupra had the same brakes too by the looks of it, Seat stopped doing AP brakes a good while ago.

The R brakes are by no means a good brake but better than what VW used on the Gti and ED30.

Seats used to have an option where you could upgrade to AP racing brakes on certain models, perhaps they will with the Cupra.

Seats new cupra










My very own R (not the best angle as it makes them look small)










R brakes from better angle.










And the feeble efforts on my very own Ed30


----------



## gaz_vxr

Was up at Specialist Cars in Aberdeen and had a gander at the two Rs they now have.

The cars looks so much nice in the flesh. Still not sure about the grey alcantara on the seats mind.

Got talking to till salesman. Apparently the white one outside is available and could be driven away on 1st March. Think I will hang fire for a year and looks this time 2015.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Found this on drivethedeal.com
May be of interest :thumb:



> VOLKSWAGEN GOLF HATCHBACK 2.0 TSI R 5dr DSG
> 
> Manufacturer's Recommended Retail Price:£34,070
> Our discounted price just: £31,215
> Save £2,855 (8.5%)
> 
> Quick Delivery! This car is new and unregistered. Available in Lapis Blue metallic paint with Black Race cloth upholstery, Adaptive chassis control (ACC), Discover Navigation System+European map data, Driver lumbar support and 18 inch Cadiz alloy wheels. We include 12 months Road Tax as standard.


http://www.drivethedeal.com/specialoffers2009.asp?vans=false
Scroll to the bottom of the page :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

I need to find which dealer has this ?!


----------



## gaz_vxr

I just spec'd one up and it was coming up to about £36K. If you don't have the adaptive chassis control, is the car just permanently in sport mode? If so, then this could go. The most expensive option I would add is the DNS PRO sat nav. Opted for the standard seats, though would probably go for the carbon/anthracite leather.


----------



## 182_Blue

gaz_vxr said:


> I just spec'd one up and it was coming up to about £36K. If you don't have the adaptive chassis control, is the car just permanently in sport mode? If so, then this could go. The most expensive option I would add is the DNS PRO sat nav. Opted for the standard seats, though would probably go for the carbon/anthracite leather.


Adaptive ( DCC )on my R controlled the firmness of the suspension, its not that good TBH and i left if on comfort as it was bumpy enough LOL, i think on the Golf R you still get the setting on the standard car but it only controls throttle/ noise not the suspension (I read it somewhere but cant see it now).


----------



## 182_Blue

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen/golf/85361/volkswagen-golf-r-2014-review



> Those quad exhausts aren't just for show either. Select the 'Race' driving mode (a new setting in addition to Sport, Normal and Individual that brings even sharper throttle response, adds weight to the steering and if you order the £815 DCC adaptive dampers firms up the ride, too) and the booming engine note takes on a deeper and harder edge.
> 
> Read more: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen/golf/85361/volkswagen-golf-r-2014-review#ixzz2tsKoIljB


----------



## gaz_vxr

Thanks - I've got it on my VXR as standard (Normal, Sport, VXR) but just wondered what the standard ride quality/thottle response would be spec'd at as standard. 

I prefer the ride quality in VXR mode (R mode on the Golf I guess) -the wife however hates it!


----------



## 182_Blue

gaz_vxr said:


> Thanks - I've got it on my VXR as standard (Normal, Sport, VXR) but just wondered what the standard ride quality/thottle response would be spec'd at as standard.
> 
> I prefer the ride quality in VXR mode (R mode on the Golf I guess) -the wife however hates it!


Found this from VW
_
Driver profile selector with Race mode.

New in the Golf R is the Driving Profile Selector that is a standard feature of DCC. A total of four programmes are available, and five driving programmes in conjunction with DCC: "Eco", "Normal", "Individual" and the special "Race" mode that was specially tailored to the Golf R. In combination with DCC, "Comfort" mode is also available. All modes were specifically tuned for application in the Golf R. In "Race" mode, damping is increased (which further reduces movements of the body structure), and engine response and shift points of the (optional) DSG are configured to be even more dynamic. In the "Individual" driving profile, the driver can individually combine mode settings for the various single components. When in the "Eco" driving profile, on the other hand, the engine controller, air conditioning and other auxiliary units are controlled for optimal fuel economy. Vehicles with DSG also have a coasting function in Eco mode. When the driver releases the accelerator pedal - e.g. when slowing down to a traffic light or on route segments with descents - the DSG disengages and the engine idles, which enables optimal utilisation of the kinetic energy of the Golf R._


----------



## 182_Blue

Hmmm, silver looks good too.

Now i need to decided between white , blue or silver !


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> Hmmm, silver looks good too.
> 
> Now i need to decided between white , blue or silver !


Blue for me Shaun:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Silver does look good. But that blue is something else. Id have blue


----------



## Alan W

Blue is the only colour for a Golf R!  :lol: 

Alan W


----------



## robertdon777

White, the rear lights look spot on against white, like a storm trooper!

Against the blue they look a bit dirty, would look better in normal red tint for the lights against blue.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> White, the rear lights look spot on against white, like a storm trooper!
> 
> Against the blue they look a bit dirty, would look better in normal red tint for the lights against blue.


Yes the white against the tinted windows and darkened 19" wheels look good, ahhhhhh


----------



## 182_Blue

Then again




























LOL

Pics blatantly stolen from the R Forum


----------



## B17BLG

No not silver!!


----------



## 182_Blue

B17BLG said:


> No not silver!!


Silvers now out :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Shaun said:


> Silvers now out :thumb:


Glad to hear it! :lol:

As a hobbyist detailer I find white does not give much reward for a lot of input and therefore the Blue has a lot more going for it, in my opinion. 

I know you've owned a white ED30 before Shaun so why not a different colour this time. You'll find it much more rewarding! 

Alan W


----------



## 182_Blue

Alan W said:


> Glad to hear it! :lol:
> 
> As a hobbyist detailer I find white does not give much reward for a lot of input and therefore the Blue has a lot more going for it, in my opinion.
> 
> I know you've owned a white ED30 before Shaun so why not a different colour this time. You'll find it much more rewarding!
> 
> Alan W


I kind of like the white for that reason though, i.e it doesn't take much work, i don't have the time or energy to spend on the darker colours unfortunately, that said though i am tempted by the blue.


----------



## robertdon777

The lights on the rear would look great against the blue IF they were the standard red. They look a bit Barry bolt on with the tint against the blue.

Against the white it looks correct, making the car quite moody but still OEM. With darker alloys and the black pack wing mirrors....its a WIN.


----------



## 182_Blue

I see what your saying, the white is cheaper too !


----------



## SteveyG

Blue for sure. White is never a good colour for a car.


----------



## robertdon777

SteveyG said:


> Blue for sure. White is never a good colour for a car.


I would normally go blue, and drive a race blue metallic car myself.

BUT the lines (sharp and angular) suit white. Had it been curvier like the mk5 then a deeper colour would suit. The white contrasts so much better with the sublte styling add on's of the R model. The darker colours just tend to start loosing some of those features, especially around the front grill area.


----------



## daydotz

Silver


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> Silvers now out :thumb:


What options are you going for Shaun?:car:


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> What options are you going for Shaun?:car:


Well if i cant find a cancelled order i am working on the below :-

5 door
DSG
Discover Pro nav/radio system 
High Beam Assist 
Adaptive Chassis Control (DCC) 
Rear view camera 
Vienna leather
Fixed Price Service Plan

Anything else i like is pretty much standard.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> Well if i cant find a cancelled order i am working on the below :-
> 
> 5 door
> DSG
> Discover Pro nav/radio system
> High Beam Assist
> Adaptive Chassis Control (DCC)
> Rear view camera
> Vienna leather
> Fixed Price Service Plan
> 
> Anything else i like is pretty much standard.


Do they do a Bose sound system, styling pack and keyless entry ?


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> Do they do a Bose sound system, styling pack and keyless entry ?


No Bose available (VW do Dynaudio but thats not available either) or styling pack that i can see, you can have keyless but i know of security issues around keyless cars so its not something i am paying £355 for.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> No Bose available (VW do Dynaudio but thats not available either) or styling pack that i can see, you can have keyless but i know of security issues around keyless cars so its not something i am paying £355 for.


Do you know what kind of issues these keyless entry systems have? £355 is a lot of money just so you can press a start engine button:thumb:


----------



## DW58

Soul boy 68 said:


> Do you know what kind of issues these keyless entry systems have? £355 is a lot of money just so you can press a start engine button:thumb:


Not quite sure what you want to know, but I have Keyless Entry on my Golf Mk7 if you have any questions.

I've had it since November and find it very practical and easy to operate. For me the press-button starting was less important than the practicality of not needing a key to lock/unlock the car.


----------



## Soul boy 68

DW58 said:


> Not quite sure what you want to know, but I have Keyless Entry on my Golf Mk7 if you have any questions.
> 
> I've had it since November and find it very practical and easy to operate. For me the press-button starting was less important than the practicality of not needing a key to lock/unlock the car.


I would like to consider the keyless entry for my S1 and it can be off putting to know if there is security issues with these kind of keys.


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> I would like to consider the keyless entry for my S1 and it can be off putting to know if there is security issues with these kind of keys.


I will PM you.


----------



## 182_Blue

daydotz said:


> Silver


I wonder why :lol: , TBH my last R was silver so i am giving it a miss this time.


----------



## Alan W

Limestone Grey looks nice, shouldn't take too much effort to maintain and is the right colour to 'hide' some dirt Shaun - sounds just what you're looking for! :thumb:

Apologies for the size of the photo!


----------



## DW58

Soul boy 68 said:


> I would like to consider the keyless entry for my S1 and it can be off putting to know if there is security issues with these kind of keys.





Shaun said:


> I will PM you.


I'm not currently aware of any security issue and I haven't seen anything on the VW boards I use - Shaun seems to know something but he's not saying much.


----------



## 182_Blue

Alan W said:


> Limestone Grey looks nice, shouldn't take too much effort to maintain and is the right colour to 'hide' some dirt Shaun - sounds just what you're looking for! :thumb:
> 
> Apologies for the size of the photo!  .


I have seen it, very similar to the polo we just sold, it's a nice colour and is very discreet, maybe a bit too discrete for me this time LOL


----------



## robertdon777

Keyless is rubbish if you are a passenger and its raining... Run to car and then have to wait for the driver to get to the car to get in.

It's like going back 20 years, but yes as the driver it can work. The daft thing is the ford advert with the girl jumping in the car without looking in her handbag for the keys...100% she will need to find her keys....to get in the house!


----------



## DW58

robertdon777 said:


> Keyless is rubbish if you are a passenger and its raining... Run to car and then have to wait for the driver to get to the car to get in.
> 
> It's like going back 20 years, but yes as the driver it can work. The daft thing is the ford advert with the girl jumping in the car without looking in her handbag for the keys...100% she will need to find her keys....to get in the house!


Are you forgetting that the car can still be opened by remote just as before? Keyless is an addition to the conventional remote operation, not instead of.

I'm guessing that you don't actually have any first hand experience, just making assumptions.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Keyless is great, being able to walk up to either driver/passenger or boot without pressing a button is great.


----------



## 182_Blue

I have keyless on the current car and I quite like it, it's not a desirable motor though LOL.


----------



## DW58

I love it on my Golf - it could certainly be improved upon, mainly by deleting the metal key from the fob to make in thinner/more compact, and providing a metal t-shaped emergency key as they used to supply back in the nineties. I also feel that the proximity zone system could be changed so that they key merely being in the zone unlocks the doors as it does with the tailgate.


----------



## robertdon777

DW58 said:


> Are you forgetting that the car can still be opened by remote just as before? Keyless is an addition to the conventional remote operation, not instead of.
> 
> I'm guessing that you don't actually have any first hand experience, just making assumptions.


Use one daily on an e90.

If you need to get it out its pointless.


----------



## rf860

My plans for this afternoon were canceled so rather than sit and watch tv I went and had a look at the new golf R at the Aberdeen vw branch. 

Outside the car is a far better looking car than the GTI and gtd. The front bumper is still a bit bland, but overall nice. Quad exhausts looks brilliant. Brakes looks too plain, would've been nice to see drilled disks and smoother painted callipers. 19 inch alloys are lovely, really suit the car. 

Inside, bearing in mind I own a mk7 gtd, I felt was a bit underwhelming. Pretty much exactly the same as my own car except the seat fabric, which I'm not too keen on - it needs proper hot hatch seats like the focus st. Also I think vw should've made the pro nav standard on the top spec car. 

Overall a nice car but not worth the money.


----------



## 182_Blue

Nobody close enough to me has one yet !,so whilst looking for one i did an insurance quote and was pleasantly surprised that it came out at £285 ,not bad for its BHP and cost.


----------



## DW58

robertdon777 said:


> Use one daily on an e90.
> 
> If you need to get it out its pointless.


Depends what you're talking about getting out 

I don't need to use my key, it stays firmly into my pocket.



Shaun said:


> Nobody close enough to me has one yet !,so whilst looking for one i did an insurance quote and was pleasantly surprised that it came out at £285 ,not bad for its BHP and cost.


That's pretty good - guess it depends on age and location.


----------



## 182_Blue

Alan W said:


> Limestone Grey looks nice, shouldn't take too much effort to maintain and is the right colour to 'hide' some dirt Shaun - sounds just what you're looking for! :thumb:
> 
> Apologies for the size of the photo!


Found this picture, looks quite good, although i would prefer a bright silver alloy.


----------



## robertdon777

Those alloys would suit white with the black pack mirrors.


----------



## robertdon777

DW58 said:


> Depends what you're talking about getting out
> 
> I don't need to use my key, it stays firmly into my pocket.
> 
> That's pretty good - guess it depends on age and location.


Don't get me wrong I LOVE tech. The best piece of tech of recent years in cars that really did impress me is High Beam Assist.

Now that is a piece of tech that works so well you don't notice it and every car made should have it, keyless on the other hand can have its faults so I don't think its a GREAT piece of tech.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> Don't get me wrong I LOVE tech. The best piece of tech of recent years in cars that really did impress me is High Beam Assist.
> 
> Now that is a piece of tech that works so well you don't notice it and every car made should have it, keyless on the other hand can have its faults so I don't think its a GREAT piece of tech.


Ahh, so you rate high beam assist ?, i have added it to my list but wasnt sure how good it was.


----------



## DW58

robertdon777 said:


> Don't get me wrong I LOVE tech. The best piece of tech of recent years in cars that really did impress me is High Beam Assist.
> 
> Now that is a piece of tech that works so well you don't notice it and every car made should have it, keyless on the other hand can have its faults so I don't think its a GREAT piece of tech.





Shaun said:


> Ahh, so you rate high beam assist ?, i have added it to my list but wasnt sure how good it was.


I've read very mixed reports on High Beam Assist.


----------



## robertdon777

Without doubt its brilliant on the e90. 

So good that you are left thinking...how does it know when to turn on and off, it really is very accurate. 

As I mentioned it is one piece of tech that really did blow me away. Even after using it for 2.5 years it still amazes me.

A lot of tech on cars is pointless, park assist being one. By the time its figured out that the car can fit in a space its just past the car behind you has just shoved its nose in to it. Great concept but in reality of the hussle and bussle of city centre parking... Totally useless.

High beam is a total win. Tech that works without any real human input over and above normal input is the most impressive.

Another you can scratch off is climate comfort windscreen...waste of money, you still feel heat through them.


----------



## Soul boy 68

robertdon777 said:


> Without doubt its brilliant on the e90.
> 
> So good that you are left thinking...how does it know when to turn on and off, it really is very accurate.
> 
> As I mentioned it is one piece of tech that really did blow me away. Even after using it for 2.5 years it still amazes me.
> 
> A lot of tech on cars is pointless, park assist being one. By the time its figured out that the car can fit in a space its just past the car behind you has just shoved its nose in to it. Great concept but in reality of the hussle and bussle of city centre parking... Totally useless.
> 
> High beam is a total win. Tech that works without any real human input over and above normal input is the most impressive.
> 
> Another you can scratch off is climate comfort windscreen...waste of money, you still feel heat through them.


It's another way for companies to squeeze more money out of you with some of these pointless techs that either won't have any real benefit or you rarely use


----------



## 182_Blue

I have already decided against climate windscreen as you have to add advanced Bluetooth also if you spec it (because of signal issues due to the metal coating in the glass), therefore making it an expensive option !



robertdon777 said:


> Without doubt its brilliant on the e90.
> 
> So good that you are left thinking...how does it know when to turn on and off, it really is very accurate.
> 
> As I mentioned it is one piece of tech that really did blow me away. Even after using it for 2.5 years it still amazes me.
> 
> A lot of tech on cars is pointless, park assist being one. By the time its figured out that the car can fit in a space its just past the car behind you has just shoved its nose in to it. Great concept but in reality of the hussle and bussle of city centre parking... Totally useless.
> 
> High beam is a total win. Tech that works without any real human input over and above normal input is the most impressive.
> 
> Another you can scratch off is climate comfort windscreen...waste of money, you still feel heat through them.


----------



## DW58

robertdon777 said:


> Without doubt its brilliant on the e90.
> 
> So good that you are left thinking...how does it know when to turn on and off, it really is very accurate.
> 
> As I mentioned it is one piece of tech that really did blow me away. Even after using it for 2.5 years it still amazes me.
> 
> A lot of tech on cars is pointless, park assist being one. By the time its figured out that the car can fit in a space its just past the car behind you has just shoved its nose in to it. Great concept but in reality of the hussle and bussle of city centre parking... Totally useless.
> 
> High beam is a total win. Tech that works without any real human input over and above normal input is the most impressive.
> 
> Another you can scratch off is climate comfort windscreen...waste of money, you still feel heat through them.


Whilst I don't disagree with what you are saying, perhaps you ought to have added "In my opinion" to your statement


----------



## robertdon777

IMO I'm correct LOL


----------



## DW58

Silly me, off course you are ... ... ... for a moment I almost forgot you're a BMW driver


----------



## Avanti

Shaun said:


> I have already decided against climate windscreen as you have to add advanced Bluetooth also if you spec it (because of signal issues due to the metal coating in the glass), therefore making it an expensive option !


I opted for climate windscreen with the advanced telephone connection, I haven't fully tried the defrost function as we have had a relativley mild winter, the one night I did try it, the screen was clear under 2 mins, but I'm watching the weather reports and leaving thecar outside if there is going to be a chance of frost. The Telephone connection works well, and dead spots where my calls would always drop stay connected now, the screen does reduce the signal as my garage remote does not work so far from within the car, also if you set the phone to about phone-signal then you get the dbm and asu readings and you see that change quite an amount when the phone is connected. Finally the keep cool function , we will have to wait to see if we get a summer but I do find I use the visors much less so.
Yes overall they look an expensive otion (most options do) but if it's within the purchase price budget then all is good IMO :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

I quite fancied it at £295 and always promised myself it if VW started doing it but at £610 all in with the advanced bluetooth i don't think i can justify it for those odd mornings (only had 1 year this year).



Avanti said:


> I opted for climate windscreen with the advanced telephone connection, I haven't fully tried the defrost function as we have had a relativley mild winter, the one night I did try it, the screen was clear under 2 mins, but I'm watching the weather reports and leaving thecar outside if there is going to be a chance of frost. The Telephone connection works well, and dead spots where my calls would always drop stay connected now, the screen does reduce the signal as my garage remote does not work so far from within the car, also if you set the phone to about phone-signal then you get the dbm and asu readings and you see that change quite an amount when the phone is connected. Finally the keep cool function , we will have to wait to see if we get a summer but I do find I use the visors much less so.
> Yes overall they look an expensive otion (most options do) but if it's within the purchase price budget then all is good IMO :thumb:


----------



## DW58

Up here in the northern wasteads we get our share of frosty mornings, although not as many so far this year. I find that the 2-zone ClimCon put on full blast clears the windscreen of frost pretty quickly.

I might have considered the Climate Windscreen had it not been coupled with the advance telephone prep, but this put me off.


----------



## Avanti

Shaun said:


> I quite fancied it at £295 and always promised myself it if VW started doing it but at £610 all in with the advanced bluetooth i don't think i can justify it for those odd mornings (only had 1 year this year).


The benefits of the screen are not just defrosting though, the auto de-fog is another reason, although the defrost would be more evident








DW58 said:


> Up here in the northern wasteads we get our share of frosty mornings, although not as many so far this year. I find that the 2-zone ClimCon put on full blast clears the windscreen of frost pretty quickly.
> 
> I might have considered the Climate Windscreen had it not been coupled with the advance telephone prep, but this put me off.


The phone prep gets the most use out of the two.
At the moment in the house the phone is showing -99dbm 8ASU but once in the car this changes to around -83dbm 15asu, basically the difference between occasional dropped calls and a solid connection.
The sat nav though more often gets novelty usage


----------



## DW58

Avanti said:


> The phone prep gets the most use out of the two.
> At the moment in the house the phone is showing -99dbm 8ASU but once in the car this changes to around -83dbm 15asu, basically the difference between occasional dropped calls and a solid connection.
> The sat nav though more often gets novelty usage


That's way over my head - my phone works well enough for me. I've no idea what those figures mean - not sure if I need to.


----------



## 182_Blue

I guess the other issue is you cant use your own sat nav or speed camera device with the screen too ?


----------



## rf860

The mk7 golf comes with an auxilirary back up heater as standard. This comes on with the AC on cold mornings. It heats up very quickly (considering mines is a diesel as well) and I've never had to wait more than 2 mins for my screen to clear with the aid of a bit of de-icer. 

I'd save the money personally. You'll never get it back.


----------



## DW58

rf860 said:


> The mk7 golf comes with an auxilirary back up heater as standard. This comes on with the AC on cold mornings. It heats up very quickly (considering mines is a diesel as well) and I've never had to wait more than 2 mins for my screen to clear with the aid of a bit of de-icer.
> 
> I'd save the money personally. You'll never get it back.


x2 :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

My minis screen clears in less than 30 seconds at the touch of a button


----------



## rf860

SteveTDCi said:


> My minis screen clears in less than 30 seconds at the touch of a button


Does your mini have climate windscreen like?


----------



## Avanti

Shaun said:


> I guess the other issue is you cant use your own sat nav or speed camera device with the screen too ?


I had spec'd DNS, not tried the road angel, but use my xperia ray as a dash cam, and notice it hardly gets the gps readings now.


----------



## Guest

Wow, huge thread !, i have one on order, cant wait, i have test driven one (had it overnight) and it was amazing, everything i need in a car and so so quick !, i have ordered a blue one with the climate screen so i hope its good !


----------



## wylie coyote

Are you on the R forum?

http://www.rforum.co.uk/

Loads of stuff over there.:thumb:


----------



## Guest

wylie coyote said:


> Are you on the R forum?
> 
> http://www.rforum.co.uk/
> 
> Loads of stuff over there.:thumb:


:thumb: Nice !, will register


----------



## wylie coyote

MK7 R said:


> :thumb: Nice !, will register


Great, see you over there - makes the wait a little easier!:thumb:


----------



## Guest

wylie coyote said:


> Great, see you over there - makes the wait a little easier!:thumb:


Have you ordered one ?


----------



## wylie coyote

Early, so it should be at the dealers this week with collection early next.:driver:


----------



## Guest

wylie coyote said:


> Early, so it should be at the dealers this week with collection early next.:driver:


Jealous !, what spec etc ?


----------



## wylie coyote

Head over to the Rforum, there's an order thread in the mk7 section - mine and quite a few others on there.:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

DW58 said:


> Silly me, off course you are ... ... ... for a moment I almost forgot you're a BMW driver


Skoda driver too most the time, and Vauxhall sometimes.


----------



## Guest

wylie coyote said:


> Head over to the Rforum, there's an order thread in the mk7 section - mine and quite a few others on there.:thumb:


Thanks, will do :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

I was out and about looking at a few dealers in Edinburgh today. 

First dealer had a 3 door in blue with those black wheels. They really do nothing for the car and even the guy said that before I mentioned it. 

Turned out that the car was an employees car and not for sale. He's opted of manual too. 

Still can't get used to the seats. They don't look good and do feel on the cheaper side. Having had a look in the last generation R and the new GTi, they certainly feel to be a higher quality. 

Turns out the dealer has one appointed seller for the GTi and R cars. I detest this sales practice. Six salesmen twiddeling their thumbs and the GTi/R salesman was busy dealing with a customer. 

Another salesman was doing his best to kill time and told me they have a demo. A white one with DSG. 

Turns out that the manager has it as his car and is on paternity leave.

That really is bizarre sales to me. Not only dedicating one man to selling the car, giving another person the demo car and then allowing them to keep it when off. It's an in demand car and surely they should have a little more sense than that?

At the second VW dealer in Edinburgh, he had a blank look on his face when I asked about the R. I was then pointed in the direction of GTDs. 

A very dissappoining show from both dealers. 

I also popped into Audi Edinburgh. They had quite a few S3s outside. 

They have a 3 door in a nice purple that looks good. Not as good as a blue Golf R with the upgraded wheels. The interior was a far nicer place to be though. You could feel the step up in quality. 

Seems a bit of a trade off for the looks of the Golf. 

What I've noticed is there is very little price difference between a Golf GTi with the performance pack and a Golf R. It seems on paper that the R with another 70BHP and 4 wheel drive seems like a no brainer. 

However I was reading some of the comments by other people, and quite a few shared the opinion that the GTi PP was the better car. 

Anyone tried one head to head?


----------



## DW58

A few interesting point there Kerr. Like you I get so annoyed at seeing sales persons hanging around who are not allowed to handle certain models.

I totally fail to understand why VW have paired the hideous _Cadiz_ alloys with the Mk7 Golf R as standard. The _Talledega_ alloys on the Mk6 R were fantastic, and I love the Mk7's 19" _Pretorias_, but the standard alloys just do nothing for an otherwise lovely car, they look cheap and nasty to me, like something you'd expect to see on a nasty 15yo hatchback racing around an Asda carpark on a Friday evening looking for a dealer.

Other than the wheels, I love the Mk7 R, and the Lapis Blue is lovely.


----------



## rf860

I'm guessing those dealers were Arnold Clark? If so, I'm not in the slightest bit surprised. 

About the seats, I assume you mean the fabric itself? The actual seats are the same across the gtd/GTI/R models. The R needs beefier seats. 

The a3 interior is better quality but I don't like the look of it, a bit spartan for me. Oddly, I also thought the a3 was noticeably noisier in the cabin compared to the golf. 

I don't understand why anybody would buy a GTI over the R if they are similar prices. Firstly, the R looks far better then you can factor in that it will keep its value much better. Plus it's faster, no brainer to me! 

I think the M135i is the sensible choice at this price point and car class.


----------



## Kerr

rf860 said:


> I'm guessing those dealers were Arnold Clark? If so, I'm not in the slightest bit surprised.
> 
> About the seats, I assume you mean the fabric itself? The actual seats are the same across the gtd/GTI/R models. The R needs beefier seats.
> 
> The a3 interior is better quality but I don't like the look of it, a bit spartan for me. Oddly, I also thought the a3 was noticeably noisier in the cabin compared to the golf.
> 
> I don't understand why anybody would buy a GTI over the R if they are similar prices. Firstly, the R looks far better then you can factor in that it will keep its value much better. Plus it's faster, no brainer to me!
> 
> I think the M135i is the sensible choice at this price point and car class.


The VW dealers in Edinburgh are both Western VW. Not Arnold this time.

The VW dealer at Fort Kinnaird has a little office dedicated to GTi world as they call it.

The R seats fabric looks and feels a bit substandard. The grey insets are the worst part. The seats have a good shape and feel comfy, but the bolsters seem flimsy. I could see my fat backside doing some damage. I think they'll show up plenty of wear quickly.

The GTi had leather and the seats felt more substantial.

I also went to BMW. They didn't have a M135i. A poor show from them too.

The vast majority of their stock was 2.0 diesel models and plenty with xdrive too. The new 4 series is very nice in person. Cabin was very nice and I was impressed. £32k gets you a nice car with a 2.0l engine and 4wd. No sign of 6 cylinders.

All their cars were plastered with ///M badges which doesn't go down well in BMW world.


----------



## rf860

Kerr said:


> The VW dealers in Edinburgh are both Western VW. Not Arnold this time.
> 
> The VW dealer at Fort Kinnaird has a little office dedicated to GTi world as they call it.
> 
> The R seats fabric looks and feels a bit substandard. The grey insets are the worst part. The seats have a good shape and feel comfy, but the bolsters seem flimsy. I could see my fat backside doing some damage. I think they'll show up plenty of wear quickly.
> 
> The GTi had leather and the seats felt more substantial.
> 
> I also went to BMW. They didn't have a M135i. A poor show from them too.
> 
> The vast majority of their stock was 2.0 diesel models and plenty with xdrive too. The new 4 series is very nice in person. Cabin was very nice and I was impressed. £32k gets you a nice car with a 2.0l engine and 4wd. No sign of 6 cylinders.
> 
> All their cars were plastered with ///M badges which doesn't go down well in BMW world.


The bolsters are flimsier than my mk5 were tbh. My cars now done 3k and so far there's no wear. I do find myself trying to avoid touching the booster when getting in and out lol.

The majority of Bmws sold are 2.0 diesels these days I bet, shame as the 3.0 6 cylinder sounds lovely. X drive is a great move for BMW in terms of them getting more sales.

Somebody in my street has just bought a 4 series in white and tbh I was so disappointed when I saw it in reality. Looks nowhere near as good as it did in the promo photos. Also, not not keen on the stuck on looking screen in the interior (seems to be becoming standard design on cars these days).

The M badges on the m sport models is so cringeworthy. I know a girl who got a new 116i m sport recently and I was so embarrassed for her when I saw the m badge on the tailgate.


----------



## wylie coyote

Kerr said:


> I was out and about looking at a few dealers in Edinburgh today.
> 
> First dealer had a 3 door in blue with those black wheels. They really do nothing for the car and even the guy said that before I mentioned it.
> 
> Turned out that the car was an employees car and not for sale. He's opted of manual too.
> 
> Still can't get used to the seats. They don't look good and do feel on the cheaper side. Having had a look in the last generation R and the new GTi, they certainly feel to be a higher quality.
> 
> Turns out the dealer has one appointed seller for the GTi and R cars. I detest this sales practice. Six salesmen twiddeling their thumbs and the GTi/R salesman was busy dealing with a customer.
> 
> Another salesman was doing his best to kill time and told me they have a demo. A white one with DSG.
> 
> Turns out that the manager has it as his car and is on paternity leave.
> 
> That really is bizarre sales to me. Not only dedicating one man to selling the car, giving another person the demo car and then allowing them to keep it when off. It's an in demand car and surely they should have a little more sense than that?
> 
> At the second VW dealer in Edinburgh, he had a blank look on his face when I asked about the R. I was then pointed in the direction of GTDs.
> 
> A very dissappoining show from both dealers.
> 
> I also popped into Audi Edinburgh. They had quite a few S3s outside.
> 
> They have a 3 door in a nice purple that looks good. Not as good as a blue Golf R with the upgraded wheels. The interior was a far nicer place to be though. You could feel the step up in quality.
> 
> Seems a bit of a trade off for the looks of the Golf.
> 
> What I've noticed is there is very little price difference between a Golf GTi with the performance pack and a Golf R. It seems on paper that the R with another 70BHP and 4 wheel drive seems like a no brainer.
> 
> *However I was reading some of the comments by other people, and quite a few shared the opinion that the GTi PP was the better car.*
> 
> Anyone tried one head to head?


Who are these other people given that the first customer cars were delivered yesterday/today and there aren't many demo Rs around yet? How do they know the Golf Gti with PP is the better car - what are these views based on?


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> Who are these other people given that the first customer cars were delivered yesterday/today and there aren't many demo Rs around yet? How do they know the Golf Gti with PP is the better car - what are these views based on?


Haven't some people had them for a little while? I've certainly read some people claiming they have had them for a week or two?

There was a few comments about the Golf R v GTi PP. Again I can only take their opinion at face value and accept what they say. That's why I asked it as a question.

Same with people claiming they have them. I can't prove differently.

I have been keeping my eye on VW forums and did read the personal reviews from today. Not all have been positive.

There has to be something different somewhere. Looking on Auto trader there is used Golf GTis with PP for more money that a new R.

Why would anyone buy a used GTi PP(even if a few options) for more than a new R? I'm trying to understand what extra you are getting for your money.

As I said above, on paper another 70bhp makes it sound an easy decision.

People have been raving about the GTi PP.


----------



## wylie coyote

I think the raving has died down since the price of the R was released. Although many Gti owners are putting a positive face on it I think many of them would have ordered Rs had they known how close on price they would be...
Still, not everyone wants to pay the extra for 4wd and a bit more power though.:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> I think the raving has died down since the price of the R was released. Although many Gti owners are putting a positive face on it I think many of them would have ordered Rs had they known how close on price they would be...
> Still, not everyone wants to pay the extra for 4wd and a bit more power though.:thumb:


There isn't much more money in It with the PP. I guess they might be defensive if they previously bought the GTi only for the R to come along.

I did also read there will be a 370bhp R too. Wonder how that'll be priced, but it was suggested it was going to be a little more focused losing refinement.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/scoop/lighter-370bhp-vw-golf-r-evo-confirmed

The price of the R is surprisingly low given the cost of the GTi and the previous R. It's got to hit their values pretty hard.

There is last shape Rs out there at near the same price as a new one.


----------



## wylie coyote

The new one is going to be more common as a result. Don't think residuals will be as strong as for the mk6R.
Yes, read about the Evo R, but don't really see the point of it - first time VW will have done this kind of thing and don't know there is a sufficient market for it. There will be some interest but a few who would have looked at it have already ordered Rs, and others won't want a stripped out car...


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> I think the raving has died down since the price of the R was released. Although many Gti owners are putting a positive face on it I think many of them would have ordered Rs had they known how close on price they would be...
> Still, not everyone wants to pay the extra for 4wd and a bit more power though.:thumb:


I certainly wouldn't have been happy if I had bought a a GTi , it' never feels good when something newer and possibly conceived as better in some people eyes is released, the same happened with the edition 35 and the edition 30.

Would I want the R over the GTi, YES :lol: , I am in the very lucky position of being able to sit back and see what happens though for now.


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> The new one is going to be more common as a result. Don't think residuals will be as strong as for the mk6R.
> Yes, read about the Evo R, but don't really see the point of it - first time VW will have done this kind of thing and don't know there is a sufficient market for it. There will be some interest but a few who would have looked at it have already ordered Rs, and others won't want a stripped out car...


Seen the EVO too, I don't think it will come out and if it does I think it will be sold out and and too expensive for what it is.


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> The new one is going to be more common as a result. Don't think residuals will be as strong as for the mk6R.
> Yes, read about the Evo R, but don't really see the point of it - first time VW will have done this kind of thing and don't know there is a sufficient market for it. There will be some interest but a few who would have looked at it have already ordered Rs, and others won't want a stripped out car...


The last R went unnoticed. Nobody really considered or bought it. The new one seems to be discussed everywhere.

I can see the aggressive pricing and pushing of the car making it popular. I can also see owners of the GTi and MK6 being a little bit upset that will devalue their cars. Not what you want to see from your own brand.

That said the potential seems to offer new customers a good deal. In fairness all new cars seem too expensive, but the R seems to offer a good amount at the price of new cars.

The Evo is a strange one. As discussed in the Astra Extreme thread, these cars don't sell well. You buy a hot hatch to do everything, you don't want a hot hatch that's a little hard to live with every day.


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> I certainly wouldn't have been happy if I had bought a a GTi , it' never feels good when something newer and possibly conceived as better in some people eyes is released, the same happened with the edition 35 and the edition 30.
> 
> *Would I want the R over the GTi,* YES :lol: , I am in the very lucky position of being able to sit back and see what happens though for now.


Thought you were just trying to decide on the colour!


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Thought you were just trying to decide on the colour!


hmm, well I may have moved onto something completely different :thumb: (as in another manufacturer altogether)


----------



## Avanti

wylie coyote said:


> I think the raving has died down since the price of the R was released. Although many Gti owners are putting a positive face on it I think many of them would have ordered Rs had they known how close on price they would be...
> Still, not everyone wants to pay the extra for 4wd and a bit more power though.:thumb:


Not so sure 
Many buyers know what's coming long before cars are released (otherwhise many would still be driving MK6's) .
It's not a case everybody wants the top of the range or highest performance, hence why there are variants of models, I agree the MK7 R looks nice, previous R and R32 (to me) didn't look as appealing as the GTI model, then there are the running costs. Not that the R would be crippling to run. 
I would see it as a car you get out at the weekend as opposed to the daily commute in city driving.
For me I don't know why I ticked the PP option as I haven't driven one without, however the 1st option ticked was the dynaudio (which isn't available on the R) .


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> hmm, well I may have moved onto something completely different :thumb: (as in another manufacturer altogether)


M135i xdrive, haha


----------



## Blackroc

robertdon777 said:


> M135i xdrive, haha


It's not available in the UK - Europe only


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> M135i xdrive, haha


I have looked at the 135i but I can't live with the looks of either shape!, that said I am going to a dealers tomorrow for a test drive LOL.


----------



## robertdon777

Yeah the front lights are all wrong in so many ways, the 2 series will hopefully donate its lights come facelift time!


----------



## robertdon777

Blackroc said:


> It's not available in the UK - Europe only


Is it ever coming?


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> Is it ever coming?


BMW said no. They say there is little market or need for 4WD in the UK.

Most of the xdrive models you'll see will all be 2.0i/d models. Although I did see my first 335D xdrive yesterday on my dealer tour.


----------



## Alan W

Shaun said:


> I have looked at the 135i but I can't live with the looks of either shape!, that said I am going to a dealers tomorrow for a test drive LOL.


M235i is definitely worth serious consideration if you can live with 2 doors and 2wd. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Gary_LB

Kerr said:


> BMW said no. They say there is little market or need for 4WD in the UK.
> 
> Most of the xdrive models you'll see will all be 2.0i/d models. Although I did see my first 335D xdrive yesterday on my dealer tour.


I'd be surprised if BMW don't change their mind eventually bearing in mind the competition for the M135i however doubt it will happen very soon


----------



## 182_Blue

Alan W said:


> M235i is definitely worth serious consideration if you can live with 2 doors and 2wd. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


I did look at it but I'm not sure on the looks of that either.

I would have a 1M though!


----------



## Alan W

Shaun said:


> I did look at it but I'm not sure on the looks of that either.


It's better than the 1 Series Coupe it is replacing. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## wylie coyote

Avanti said:


> Not so sure
> Many buyers know what's coming long before cars are released (otherwhise many would still be driving MK6's) .
> It's not a case everybody wants the top of the range or highest performance, hence why there are variants of models, I agree the MK7 R looks nice, previous R and R32 (to me) didn't look as appealing as the GTI model, then there are the running costs. Not that the R would be crippling to run.
> I would see it as a car you get out at the weekend as opposed to the daily commute in city driving.
> For me I don't know why I ticked the PP option as I haven't driven one without, however the 1st option ticked was the dynaudio (which isn't available on the R) .


Fair comments. It must be galling for those who have ordered Gtis though to have to wait much longer than the R......
Still if you want it, you're prepared to wait for it.:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

The Golf GTi PP and BMW M135i are on Top Gear tonight.


----------



## Blackroc

Kerr said:


> The Golf GTi PP and BMW M135i are on Top Gear tonight.


Indeed they are - anyone want to know what the M135i lapped the track in?


----------



## rf860

Kerr said:


> The Golf GTi PP and BMW M135i are on Top Gear tonight.


Hopefully not being compared to each other. That's an unfair contest.


----------



## Kerr

Blackroc said:


> Indeed they are - anyone want to know what the M135i lapped the track in?


I know. I mentioned it in the Top Gear thread but thought I wouldn't say here. A bit of a spolier.

I'm looking forward to seeing Jeremy's incident. They've played it up a lot.


----------



## Blackroc

Kerr said:


> I know. I mentioned it in the Top Gear thread but thought I wouldn't say here. A bit of a spolier.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Jeremy's incident. They've played it up a lot.


Aaaah ok. I won't spoil it here 

The two cars ready for some fun -


----------



## 182_Blue

A nice little review from a new owner on another forum.



volkswizard said:


> Had a great day today, thank god for the weather (literally), very sleep deprived now but kind of ecstatic that I ordered a car without driving that was better than expected and I expected a lot;
> 
> Woke up at 4.15am, snoozed til 5.40am but couldn't contain myself any further.
> 
> Got to Maidenhead VW at 10am, walked straight into someone else collecting a Lapiz R on Cadiz with cloth.
> Met up there with Neil Birkitt from VW Driver magazine who wanted to take some photos for a feature on the R in the April issue out in just over a week or so.
> 
> Mine was under a cover with just a cheeky snippet of a Pretoria poking out.
> 
> Anyway quick handover (got a ceramic VW Camper money box as a freebie) and straight down to Shell for a top up, (petrol station man shook my hand he liked the car so much) then straight onto A404 for some car to car to pics which was a bit nerve wracking but worth it and then back home via M40 trying not to cruise at same speed for too long.
> 
> First impressions (all my subjective opinion);
> 
> Engine : Power initially it seemed a bit laggy but by god does that translate into some performance, at 4500 she really flies, so much so I got a bit light headed! I honestly couldn't imagine it remapped. I always liked the rawness of the Focus RS but couldn't handle the image, with the R it's got that aggression but less embarrassing to be seem in, perfect!! To me it feels more than 35PS up on the Scirocco R I drove a few weeks ago. Also it doesn't sound like a diesel at idle like the TFSI did.
> 
> Drive Select/DCC - bloody brilliant and very glad I ordered DCC as the ride is a key factor in the modes feeling correct. Comfort is exactly that, very soft and quiet, great for relaxed cruising. Race is fun but a bit tiring and normal is actually quite a good balance. 19" wheels and normal mode are well within my tolerance levels for a hard ride so I hope this reflects the ride for non DCC owners with 19" wheels.
> 
> Handling - this chassis is something else, it definitely is not front heavy, feels very neutral, works all 4 tyres well. Grip levels are just amazing, not a squeal from Bridgestones even when provoked, it just does what steering wheel demands at sane speeds. If EVO don't like it they must be crazy.
> 
> Interior - absolutely spot on, no dodgy plastics or finishes, just like the Mk4 was in its day, class leading. - the blue neon light strips in sills and doors are just so cool, remind me of the G Wagen AMG Merc that Hammond tested years ago which had AMG logo in neon on sills.
> 
> Vienna leather - seats are pretty much perfect for my medium build, I'd say plenty enough support even for track - they smell lovely too. Heated seats have 3 settings and max is volcanic.
> 
> Manual box - the shift is absolute perfection and the carbon look gear knob looks good and feels great
> 
> Brakes - tremendous as you'd expect but zero chance of heel and toe even if electronics allowed as brake pedal is much higher than throttle
> 
> Lapiz Blue - Darker than initially expect but in no way even close to Night Blue, it's a beautiful colour with a lot of depth and being that bit darker than Rising Blue is just a little bit classier/more discreet.
> 
> ACC - adaptive cruise is very clever and even trigged the keep your distance warning today, those clever Germans!
> 
> Road noise - I did initially think that all the worry of the 19s offering a bad ride and I'd forgotten that they could also be the cause of more road noise which means having to raise voice with passenger (997 911s are really bad for this) but if they are louder than 18", they are still OK, it's a tremendous mile muncher.
> 
> Size - well it fits in my garage easily which is a relief, Scirocco doesn't but the measurements suggested it was significantly narrower across the mirrors and it is. Well done to VW for not continuing the bigger is better trend of recent years.
> 
> Engine/exhaust noise - hmmm well actuator thing is OK and not too embarrassing but I wont be hunting out tunnels. If you get the revs high enough I think it sounds OK from the outside too but you accelerating so fast then your senses are somewhat distracted.
> 
> Stereo etc - audio quality sounded pretty good to me, got Bluetooth streaming with no effort once phone connected for talking - handsfree call quality is excellent. To have all this as standard is superb.
> 
> So to summarise VERY pleased with it, more so than I expected, I honestly don't think I will miss my 997 C4S which I was waiting to sell once I'd made sure the R was up to the task which it most certainly is.
> 
> ..and thanks to all on this forum for the advice which armed me with enough info to want to buy one and then get a good deal on buying one.


----------



## 182_Blue

A few happy new owners :thumb: , some colours we maybe havent seen yet too


----------



## robertdon777

Tornado Red on the Top Gear GTI PP looked ace, free paint option too.


----------



## possul

Could be poo colour it would still be brilliant


----------



## 182_Blue

Scarborough VW has a red one iirc

A R in red


----------



## robertdon777

I like that a lot!

My old man had a new Audi Coupe in 86 in Tornado Red, brilliant colour.


----------



## 182_Blue

Nice Oryx white 

Now off to test drive something completely different LOL


----------



## Kerr

Red is a good shout too actually. I still can't work out if I like the 5 door more than the 3 which would be a rare thing.

The blue is still the colour I would go with, but it does appear to look very different and dark in many shots.

It looks much darker above and in direct comparison to the other guys 3 door in blue, you can also see just how much better those wheels are and how they change the entire look if the car.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Blue is the colour for me, especially on the S1:thumb:


----------



## Maniac

i'm very tempted by these. That grey/cream leather combo looks great but its a £2,500 option according to the website? That's er... a bit dear.


----------



## Kerr

Maniac said:


> i'm very tempted by these. That grey/cream leather combo looks great but its a £2,500 option according to the website? That's er... a bit dear.


It's actually a bit cow. :lol:


----------



## johanr77

This is the first golf in a long time where I preferred the look of the 5 door over the 3. The proportions look a bit wrong, the leon sc suffers from it as well which isn't much of a surprise.


----------



## possul

Id have a 5 door to actually. Need that bit of practicality


----------



## robertdon777

If anyone wants one try beating this deal:

5dr DSG!, with maintenance!, 24 month contract 10k miles

£278 inc VAT.

Leaseplango.co.uk


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> If anyone wants one try beating this deal:
> 
> 5dr DSG!, with maintenance!, 24 month contract 10k miles
> 
> £278 inc VAT.
> 
> Leaseplango.co.uk


Is that personal or business ?, cheapest personal I could see was £351


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> Is that personal or business ?, cheapest personal I could see was £351


Personal with £1600 down as deposit.

I can't understand how a 300bhp 4WD Premium German Hatch can be that cheap!

I know people paying as much for a 1.4 petrol Polo!


----------



## rf860

Shaun said:


> Is that personal or business ?, cheapest personal I could see was £351


I've saw a personal one for 295 per month, 6 + 23 months, 10k per annum, fully maintained.


----------



## robertdon777

On leaseplango.co.uk thare is a £100 difference for having it over a longer term. So choose 24 months for the cheapest price.


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> Personal with £1600 down as deposit.
> 
> I can't understand how a 300bhp 4WD Premium German Hatch can be that cheap!
> 
> I know people paying as much for a 1.4 petrol Polo!


You are only covering depreciation plus profit for the lease company. It does seem random when good offers go through.

Seen £60k+ cars on for under £400 per month. The M135i was £215 for a while.


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> Is that personal or business ?, cheapest personal I could see was £351


£349 inc VAT with 19" Alloys, Winter Pack (heated screen, seats) and Adaptive Chassis Control.

10K miles, 24 month term with Maintenance, Personal deal. 2K deposit.

Personally for a lease car I'd spec it as bog standard and just enjoy canning it without worrying about the options!

You can get a 5dr Manual for £251 incl VAT and maintenance with £1500 deposit


----------



## Kerr

Reading through a few forums I picked up on a few things. 

Vienna leather is mostly leatherette. In find that very dissapointing for a £1700 premium. Kind of backs up my opinion the original seats are a bit too cheap when fake leather commands such a hike. 

£2615 for nappa also seems a hefty increase again. 

Reading other forums after Top Gear the other night, it seems Jezza has stirred the Merc boys. A few of them were saying their cars weren't that much over the £38k list. 

Time you add 5 doors, DSG, Vienna leather to even begin to draw spec comparisons, you've swallowed up half the gap. The upgraded wheels are a must on the Golf which starts making the gap even smaller. 

The Merc will be significantly faster but the Golf is certainly better looking. The Merc interior does feel of a higher quality, if a bit loud in places. 

I'm on my tablet so not sure if it's the mobile site, but I find VW's configorator pretty poor. I can't quite work out what I get as standard. There isn't a list to tell me everything. 

The Merc list is extensive down to the detail. 

The deals they are getting on the Mercs are poor though. No discount from the dealer and the PCP deals a few are on are small deposits of not even 10% and then £660 per month. You've got to be desperate to think about that outlay per month. 

The guaranteed future value under £18k for a car that cost £41k. That seems very low to me. 

Beginning to sit down and add up figures, I'm either going to spend a lot of money and not get what I preferably like, or spend an unjustifiable amount of money on a hot hatch.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> Reading through a few forums I picked up on a few things.
> 
> Vienna leather is mostly leatherette. In find that very dissapointing for a £1700 premium. Kind of backs up my opinion the original seats are a bit too cheap when fake leather commands such a hike.
> 
> £2615 for nappa also seems a hefty increase again.
> 
> Reading other forums after Top Gear the other night, it seems Jezza has stirred the Merc boys. A few of them were saying their cars weren't that much over the £38k list.
> 
> Time you add 5 doors, DSG, Vienna leather to even begin to draw spec comparisons, you've swallowed up half the gap. The upgraded wheels are a must on the Golf which starts making the gap even smaller.
> 
> The Merc will be significantly faster but the Golf is certainly better looking. The Merc interior does feel of a higher quality, if a bit loud in places.
> 
> I'm on my tablet so not sure if it's the mobile site, but I find VW's configorator pretty poor. I can't quite work out what I get as standard. There isn't a list to tell me everything.
> 
> The Merc list is extensive down to the detail.
> 
> The deals they are getting on the Mercs are poor though. No discount from the dealer and the PCP deals a few are on are small deposits of not even 10% and then £660 per month. You've got to be desperate to think about that outlay per month.
> 
> The guaranteed future value under £18k for a car that cost £41k. That seems very low to me.
> 
> Beginning to sit down and add up figures, I'm either going to spend a lot of money and not get what I preferably like, or spend an unjustifiable amount of money on a hot hatch.


Buying a car is no easy task! so much to consider, price,spec,colour,insurance,options,finance,trade in,how much deposit to put down. " now where is the Anadin?"


----------



## robertdon777

Personally I love the Merc interior but can't get past the front overhang, just looks so wrong.

I do like the Merc GLA A45 and the 4 door saloon version. But it is well overpriced on PCP/lease, you can get a C63 or M5 for much the same price.

The 5dr manual Golf R with no options over 24 months at £250 inc VAT and maintenance can't really be beaten.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> Personally I love the Merc interior but can't get past the front overhang, just looks so wrong.
> 
> I do like the Merc GLA A45 and the 4 door saloon version. But it is well overpriced on PCP/lease, you can get a C63 or M5 for much the same price.
> 
> The 5dr manual Golf R with no options over 24 months at £250 inc VAT and maintenance can't really be beaten.


I looked at a A45 AMG yesterday and it was used on a 63 plate (2014) with 1800 or so miles. they wanted £46.995 for it, i cant see where the money has gone over the S3 i looked at, i even saw a 2 year old 135i at the BMW dealers and that was 20k cheaper !! (i test drove the 135i too !), the AMG looks OK to me and i did like the interior but couldnt pay that much over say a R (been quoted £29,100 on a 5 door DSG with white paint).

I didnt test the AMG mostly because the dealer couldn't even bother to look at me never mind talk LOL.


----------



## robertdon777

Yeah they do seem well overpriced for the extra 45bhp.

The new S3 is a good price but very very bland exterior wise, I'm not sure they have the styling of the new A3 spot on like the rest of the Audi range. The interiors are very nice though.

47K buys you some serious bits of kit that will still be in Manufacturers warranty and offer all the same qualities as the A45, ie. be able to use it everyday, decent on fuel, goes like stink etc.

Audi S4 Estate, S4 Saloon, BMW new 335d, new shape 5 series 535d, M135i (re-map will take it to 375bhp).

Just do what Chris Harris did on Pistonheads, buy an Audi S4 (15k - but really need about 20-25K for a good one), take it to MRC tuning (he used Revo) and ask for a stage 2...490bhp for under 2K!

He had his just stage 1 Revo and it will keep neck and neck with the new 444bhp RS4.

Whoever buys those Mercs needs a brain transplant.


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> Yeah they do seem well overpriced for the extra 45bhp.
> 
> The new S3 is a good price but very very bland exterior wise, I'm not sure they have the styling of the new A3 spot on like the rest of the Audi range. The interiors are very nice though.
> 
> 47K buys you some serious bits of kit that will still be in Manufacturers warranty and offer all the same qualities as the A45, ie. be able to use it everyday, decent on fuel, goes like stink etc.
> 
> Audi S4 Estate, S4 Saloon, BMW new 335d, new shape 5 series 535d, M135i (re-map will take it to 375bhp).
> 
> Just do what Chris Harris did on Pistonheads, buy an Audi S4 (15k - but really need about 20-25K for a good one), take it to MRC tuning (he used Revo) and ask for a stage 2...490bhp for under 2K!
> 
> He had his just stage 1 Revo and it will keep neck and neck with the new 444bhp RS4.
> 
> Whoever buys those Mercs needs a brain transplant.


The Merc has almost 60bhp more. You can spec it to stupid amounts of money, but the base model is £38.5k and already comes with options the competition doesn't.

Some of the options are really expensive and a bit pointless.

I do agree us it too expensive and why I've only seen one or two.

There is a Golf R of offer on Autotrader for £41k with options.

After Top Gear people are throwing the £46k about as the genuine price, then comparing it to the list price of the basic spec of other cars.

There is a significant gap in pricing, but the A45AMG is on another level in performance. It leaves a C63. Reading the AMG site they already have cars mapped to 440bhp with 500bhp coming soon.

I do think Merc will be forced to offer good discounts at some point.


----------



## 182_Blue

Out of interest what does the A45 AMG offer that others dont ?, sorry by that i mean what standard does it offer more than others


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Out of interest what does the A45 AMG offer that others dont ?


5 doors, auto gearbox and faux leather seats to begin with. There seems a far more extensive list of little things, but they may look more as the VW site doesn't make a list.

List price is £38.2k.

http://www2.mercedes-benz.co.uk/con...ment_accessories/standard_equipment.0005.html


----------



## robertdon777

How are they adding on another 8-9k of options if it comes with all the kit as standard for 38k, people need shooting if they spec one over 40k.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> 5 doors, auto gearbox and faux leather seats to begin with. There seems a far more extensive list of little things, but they may look more as the VW site doesn't make a list.
> 
> List price is £38.2k.
> 
> http://www2.mercedes-benz.co.uk/con...ment_accessories/standard_equipment.0005.html


The VW site has a list , xenons are an option on the AMG and are included on the R ?


----------



## robertdon777

An option.... Is that a joke, surely that's a mistake.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> 5 doors, auto gearbox and faux leather seats to begin with. There seems a far more extensive list of little things, but they may look more as the VW site doesn't make a list.
> 
> List price is £38.2k.
> 
> http://www2.mercedes-benz.co.uk/con...ment_accessories/standard_equipment.0005.html


The VW site has a list (on configurator, headed 'whats included) , xenons are an option on the AMG and are included on the R ?

Key features:

'R' styling pack
Alloy wheels, 18" 'Cadiz'
Bi-Xenon headlights with 'U-shaped' LED Daytime Running Lights
Composition Media System (CMS)
GTI/GTD/R sports suspension
Leather trimmed three-spoke multifunction steering wheel with R logo
Parking sensors, front and rear
Twin oval chrome exhaust tailpipes, left and right

'Carbon-touch' decorative inserts in dash and door panels
'Gloss Black' inserts in dash
'R' styling pack
12-year body protection warranty
12v socket in luggage compartment
3-year paintwork warranty
3-year/60,000 mile warranty (whichever is soonest)
ABS (Anti-lock Braking System)
Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC)
Alarm with interior protection
Alloy wheels, 18" 'Cadiz'
Anthracite 'Race' cloth with 'R' logo
Anti-tramp function
Automatic coming/leaving home lighting
Automatic Post-Collision Braking System
Bag hook in luggage compartment
Battery regeneration
Bi-Xenon headlights with 'U-shaped' LED Daytime Running Lights
Black brake calipers
Black roof lining
Bluetooth telephone connection
Body coloured bumpers
Body coloured door handles
Brake pad wear indicator
Carpet mats
Child security lock on rear doors
Chrome plated light switch surround
Chrome-plated air vent surrounds
Chrome-plated electric window button surround
Chrome-trimmed front air intake surround
Climate control
Composition Media System (CMS)
Convenience pack
Cruise control
Cup holders, front x 2
Curtain airbag system
Disc brakes, front and rear
Driver alert system
Driver profile selection
Driver's and front passenger's airbags
Driver's and front passenger's seat height adjustment
Driver's and front passenger's underseat drawers
Driver's and front passenger's whiplash-optimised head restraints
Driver's knee airbag
Dusk sensor
Dust and pollen filter
Easy entry sliding seats
Electric windows, front
Electric windows, rear (5-door only)
Electrically foldable door mirrors with kerb view
Electrically heated and adjustable door mirrors
Electronic engine immobiliser
Electronic parking brake
ESC (Electronic Stability Control), including ASR and EDL
Front and rear side impact airbags
Front footwell illumination
Front seat back storage pockets
Front sports seats with height and lumbar adjustment
Galvanised body
Glovebox - illuminated, cooled and lockable
Grab handles
GTI/GTD/R design remote folding key fobs x 2
GTI/GTD/R sports suspension
Heat-insulating green tinted glass
Heat-insulating tinted glass 65%
Heated rear windscreen
Height adjustable front three-point seat belts with tensioners
Height and reach adjustable steering wheel
High level third brake light
Holder for first aid box and warning triangle
Illuminated door sill strip
Instrument cluster with GTI/GTD/R specific design
Instrument lighting - white adjustable panel illumination
Interior light delay
Isofix child seat preparation for two rear child seats
Leather trimmed three-spoke multifunction steering wheel with R logo
LED rear tail lights
Load lashing points in luggage compartment x 4
Load-through provision
Luggage compartment cover, stowable
Luggage compartment light
Luggage compartment storage area
Lumbar support for drivers and front passengers seat
Matt-chrome effect door mirrors with integrated indicators
Mirror Pack
Multifunction Colour Display
Multifunction computer
Multifunction computer
Multifunction computer with 3.5" TFT screen
Parking sensors, front and rear
Power-assisted steering
Pre-crash preventive occupant protection
Progressive Steering
Rain sensor and automatic dimming interior rear-view mirror
Reading lights, front and rear incorporating LED technology
Rear centre armrest
Rear diffuser, black
Rear screen wash/wipe with intermittent wipe
Rear window aerial
Reflectors in all doors
Remote central locking
Speedo and rev counter
Split folding rear seat backrest 60/40
Stainless steel pedals
Start/stop function
Steel space-saver spare wheel
Storage compartment in centre console
Storage compartment in roof console
Storage compartments in front and rear doors
Tailgate with integrated rear roof spoiler
Three rear head restraints
Three rear three-point seat belts
Twin oval chrome exhaust tailpipes, left and right
Tyre pressure monitoring system, electronic
Unique 'R' badging
Unique 'R' radiator grille with matt-chrome effect strip
Vanity mirrors, illuminated
Variable boot floor, height adjustable and removable
Volkswagen Roadside Assistance
Warning 'lights on' buzzer
Warning buzzer and light for front seat belts if unfastened
Windscreen wipers with intermittent wipe and four position delay
XDS - electronic differential lock
'Carbon-touch' decorative inserts in dash and door panels
'Gloss Black' inserts in dash
'R' styling pack
12-year body protection warranty
12v socket in luggage compartment
3-year paintwork warranty
3-year/60,000 mile warranty (whichever is soonest)


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> How are they adding on another 8-9k of options if it comes with all the kit as standard for 38k, people need shooting if they spec one over 40k.


You can add carbon fibre everything. The options list is crazy.

Guys on the AMG site and a guy on the BMW site seem to manage under £40k.


----------



## Kerr

Bi-Xenon headlight are on the standard spec of the A45. There is also an option upgraded headlights too.


----------



## 182_Blue

£31.970 for a 5 door DSG without any discount, £38.190 for the AMG


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> An option.... Is that a joke, surely that's a mistake.


Cant find it now the Merc site is infuriating !!!


----------



## robertdon777

Fair enough the A45 is quicker, has a better interior but I think the price is probably a little high to compare like for like.

If it started at £35k I think people would be looking at them when looking to order an S3 sport back.

But as Shaun found out, you can get a nearly new M135i for under 28k...its a no brainer.

As long as you don't hit a puddle on the Autobahn Haha.


----------



## 182_Blue

It was this i read that made me think xenons were an option, it comes under optional extras, so maybe i was wrong LOL



> Headlamps - Intelligent Light System
> With bi-xenon headlamps, Adaptive High Beam Assist, cornering light function and headlamp wash


These are optional on the AMG and included on the R

Distronic Plus

Tyre pressure monitoring system

Mirror Package
Automatically dimming interior and exterior mirrors
Electrically folding exterior mirrors

I would download the brochure (not that the site will let me, in fact it wont let me build a A45 either !!) but the AMG isnt for me so i wont LOL.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> Fair enough the A45 is quicker, has a better interior but I think the price is probably a little high to compare like for like.
> 
> If it started at £35k I think people would be looking at them when looking to order an S3 sport back.
> 
> But as Shaun found out, you can get a nearly new M135i for under 28k...its a no brainer.
> 
> As long as you don't hit a puddle on the Autobahn Haha.


I would have gone for the 135i but it didnt feel right, not saying alot else but its not for me.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> How are they adding on another 8-9k of options if it comes with all the kit as standard for 38k, people need shooting if they spec one over 40k.


People complain about a 30k hatchback (like the R), but a AMG at 40k is ok :tumbleweed: , i am not sure what it if anything it has over the others but the fact is the others start at less, the AMG is more and your getting options like it or not and paying for it.


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> I would have gone for the 135i but it didnt feel right, not saying alot else but its not for me.


Was it raining?:car::thumb::driver::devil:


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> £31.970 for a 5 door DSG without any discount, £38.190 for the AMG


It is a fair gap in price. You've another £1700 to add for faux leather, unless you OK with the cloth ones, which I don't like.

You are on to another performance level. It is 20% up on power and is significantly faster.

The quality is also higher. The interior is a nicer place to be although some people won't like it with the colourful flashes.

The A45 isn't that pretty though. The Golf is once you add blue(red is free though) paint and another £900 for the wheels.

You are paying more, but you are getting more. It just seems for every little more you want, every little extra or step up in performance, you suddenly start finding yourself spending another few quid here and there and suddenly hit a large amount of money.

I guess you have to draw the line somewhere, but when I start drawing up what I'd be happy with, I can't really see my bill being less than £35k.

That to me suddenly becomes a huge premium over another hot hatchbacks that will be 8/10ths as good in the real world.

I always discounted buying a M135i as I didn't really want to go back to a hatch back.

When you start thinking about £35k for a hot hatch I feel I have to draw the line. For £35k I want something a bit bigger, a step up in presence and a nice big lump under the bonnet.

Hot hatchbacks should be an entry level to performance. As I've said for a while all cars are too expensive, but £35k just to be happy is a bit much in my opinion.


----------



## 182_Blue

> Beginning to sit down and add up figures, I'm either going to spend a lot of money and not get what I preferably like, or spend an unjustifiable amount of money on a hot hatch.


From this quote earlier am i right or wrong in thinking you are considering buying a R or AMG ?


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> It is a fair gap in price. You've another £1700 to add for faux leather


Faux leather (to me) implies that its all fake leather when all the surfaces that you sit on are real leather, its only backs of the seat and some external sides that are man made (others do just the same).


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> From this quote earlier am i right or wrong in thinking you re considering buying a R or AMG ?


I've been keeping my eyes open to a few things.

What I see with the Golf is it appears to be very popular. There is huge interest and there is people pushing these hard. They are going to sell well.

A lease option of a basic car seems the only relatively safe method of buying one as it is too hard to predict what is going to happen.

VAG themselves are getting a lot of cars into the market all fighting for the same custom. You've got the R, Gti PP, GTi, S3 and some might consider the S1.

I do wonder how much the supply and pushing through of vehicles is going to affect prices in 2-3 years.

If I could buy a car for £35-40k and confidentially feel I'd get the lion's share of that back in 2-3 years I wouldn't feel as unsure. I just can't see the values remaining as rock solid as previous models.

The R will drive the cost of the GTI PP down and if this 370BHP Golf R Evo turns out to be special, it'll be the model to have and knock everyone else down the chain.

There is too much options from VAG before we see the list of other big hatches coming soon.

The Merc seems a gamble too. The fact they don't appear to be selling well indicates it is too expensive. Something needs to change on that front.

Also the fact that Mercedes themselves are only brave enough to offer 43% of retained value on a PCP isn't that great.

I'm not confident enough that many people are not going to suffer larger than expected losses.


----------



## Maniac

Expensive cars depreciate quickly. End of. Sure golfs hold values well but you'll still lose a lot at year three.

Let's say all golfs have 60% value at year three, which is very generous. On a basic £18k golf that's a loss of £7k. On an optioned R at £35k the loss at the same rate is £13,200 ish. Quite a lot. 

So yes leasing could be a better option.


----------



## robertdon777

Just think though

How many Evogues have they sold for £40k + with a 4 pot diesel engine in.

Style over substance.... Makes the A45 look cheap.


----------



## rf860

robertdon777 said:


> Just think though
> 
> How many Evogues have they sold for £40k + with a 4 pot diesel engine in.
> 
> Style over substance.... Makes the A45 look cheap.


Kinda true, but the evoque has genuine off road ability and is luxurious inside. So you trade performance for quality and off road ability (pointless). Still a girls car though lol.

I don't think I could ever pay over 30k for a hatch.


----------



## robertdon777

No one really takes an Evoque off road though.

And the quality isn't that good, no better material quality than the Golf.

I think a 10 year old Golf will wear better than a 10 year old Range Rover of any Model.


----------



## wylie coyote

Kerr said:


> It is a fair gap in price. You've another £1700 to add for faux leather, unless you OK with the cloth ones, which I don't like.
> 
> You are on to another performance level. It is 20% up on power and is significantly faster.
> 
> The quality is also higher.* The interior is a nicer place to be* although some people won't like it with the colourful flashes.
> 
> The A45 isn't that pretty though. The Golf is once you add blue(red is free though) paint and another £900 for the wheels.
> 
> You are paying more, but you are getting more. It just seems for every little more you want, every little extra or step up in performance, you suddenly start finding yourself spending another few quid here and there and suddenly hit a large amount of money.
> 
> I guess you have to draw the line somewhere, but when I start drawing up what I'd be happy with, I can't really see my bill being less than £35k.
> 
> That to me suddenly becomes a huge premium over another hot hatchbacks that will be 8/10ths as good in the real world.
> 
> I always discounted buying a M135i as I didn't really want to go back to a hatch back.
> 
> When you start thinking about £35k for a hot hatch I feel I have to draw the line. For £35k I want something a bit bigger, a step up in presence and a nice big lump under the bonnet.
> 
> Hot hatchbacks should be an entry level to performance. As I've said for a while all cars are too expensive, but £35k just to be happy is a bit much in my opinion.


Have to disagree with you there. I test drove the A45 and just couldn't get used to the shape of the cabin. I suppose it would be ok for average height and above persons, however the way the roof sloped down at the front made it impossible to get a comfortable driving position for a short **** like me. I was disappointed because I'd wanted a A45 since seeing the early pictures. This is why I ended up going for the Golf, you could get a good driving position whatever size you were. So cost and power were seconday considerations - you have to be able to live with it as well......:thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Was at Geneva today. Whilst the performance is undeniable, the interior is terribly uninspiring & the plastic quality just ok.

The new Alfa GQV is much nicer inside, style & material quality wise but in saying that, the Kia Pro Ceed GT knocks them both into a ****ed hat.

The Leon Cupra was dire too.


----------



## alan hanson

really like the kia ceed gt but yet to see one on the road, lad near me has the new golf r in blue (he had the previous golf r again one of very few i can even remember seeing) now having seen it in the flesh still does nothing for me just dont like it especially the quad exhaust VXR FOR looks wipes the floor with it. havent seen the interior so can comment.

all the hot hatches out apart from the VXR & Megane (just) i prefer all the old models especially the SEAT


----------



## Soul boy 68

I wonder if this thread will ever end, it's had a massive run out, probably will still be a tread long after the Golf R has been replaced :lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer

Having seen the pictures of the golf R, i thought that it was a very stylish car until i saw one on the road. Something about it wasn't quite........there....for me. I'm sure it's got all the usual vw refinenents, is well made and will be brilliant to drive but there is just sonething not right for me. Could have been the colour, dark blue or the angle i saw it at i guess and i'm sure those who have bought one will love it.


----------



## Alan W

Soul boy 68 said:


> I wonder if this thread will ever end, it's had a massive run out, probably will still be a tread long after the Golf R has been replaced :lol::lol:


Thread still has some way to go - we don't know what else Shaun is looking at and/or has bought yet! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## chillly

wylie coyote said:


> Have to disagree with you there. I test drove the A45 and just couldn't get used to the shape of the cabin. I suppose it would be ok for average height and above persons, however the way the roof sloped down at the front made it impossible to get a comfortable driving position for a short **** like me. I was disappointed because I'd wanted a A45 since seeing the early pictures. This is why I ended up going for the Golf, you could get a good driving position whatever size you were. So cost and power were seconday considerations - you have to be able to live with it as well......:thumb:


Have to agree with you there mate. The MK7 Golf R is the best yet. And your very very lucky to own one. Im jealous


----------



## Soul boy 68

Alan W said:


> Thread still has some way to go - we don't know what else Shaun is looking at and/or has bought yet! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Well Shaun had better get his finger out then, I have read that they are already working on a mark 8 Golf :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Was at Geneva today. Whilst the performance is undeniable, the interior is terribly uninspiring & the plastic quality just ok.
> 
> The new Alfa GQV is much nicer inside, style & material quality wise but in saying that, the Kia Pro Ceed GT knocks them both into a ****ed hat.
> 
> The Leon Cupra was dire too.


Did you see the S1?


----------



## Kerr

Still haven't managed to secure a test drive in one and getting rather cheesed off with the dealers. 

The level of contempt I seem to be encountering is nothing short of embarrassing. 

It really does seem that the dealers actually expect you to buy the car regardless. 

I was actually asked if I "really needed a test drive". "You know what you're getting buying a VW". 

I've never encountered dealers this bad before. 

It does seem that a lot of people bought the car without even seeing the car in person from what I've read on forums and what the Aberdeen dealer told me. They had sold 20 cars without seeing it and all to previous Golf owners. 

People are buying blind and the dealers fully expect customers to be doing that. 

I personally find that nothing short or madness. Really bizarre selling and buying practice. 

Seen quite a few road tests of the Golf come up and they are positive. It does seem as if it's a bit unlike previous hot VWs. 

Previous hot VW Golfs always seemed to be more of an all round car. They weren't the best looking and usually they were a bit down on the fun factor compared to others. VW owners told us for years this was the attraction to them. 

Seems this car is a bit different. It is more beefed up and apparently the handling is very good and quite focused. It does sound more of a drivers car this time. 

Autobild compared the R against the S3 and M135i xdrive (which we don't get) and picked the Golf as the winner. They concluded that the S3 and BMW were more all round cars more suited to the road. The BMW was still the fastest on the track. 

They say the Golf was sportier which really is unlike VW and is different to what customers tell us the attraction with VWs has been. 

One thing that now seems to be cropping up a lot is the lag. It is featuring a lot when people are lucky enough to get a test drive or own them. 

Quite a few people having issues too. 

Still have to get a shot to form my own opinion.


----------



## rf860

Poor show from the dealers. I've seen quite a few round here now blue, black and white. Blue is the nicest. 

I know that mines is just a gtd, but I do find the handling far better than my previous mk5 GTI. Feels more planted and grips better. 

I'm surprised that you're interested in this car tbh. I'd have thought you'd have wanted something at least as quick as your 335i again, plus rwd.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Well I was at my local vw dealer on friday and asked if they had the new golf r. Manager said yes we have got 1. I said can I see it. He said ummm I dont know where it is. If I can find out where it is ill come get you. I said ok thats fine . What colour is it then? He said umm I dont know! 15 mins later he come back and said sorry I dont know where it is. I laughed and couldnt believe that they didn't know what colour or where it is.


----------



## Kerr

rf860 said:


> Poor show from the dealers. I've seen quite a few round here now blue, black and white. Blue is the nicest.
> 
> I know that mines is just a gtd, but I do find the handling far better than my previous mk5 GTI. Feels more planted and grips better.
> 
> I'm surprised that you're interested in this car tbh. I'd have thought you'd have wanted something at least as quick as your 335i again, plus rwd.


I just fancy a change. I don't normally keep cars long and I've had the 335i since 2010.

I had been looking at something faster, but there really isn't much suitable out there that is faster within a reasonable budget.

Even spending around £30k to go faster the bills and running costs significantly jump up and I have to start looking at cars a few years old.

I had kind of thought about a 911, but I'd be looking around 5 years old and some of the bills are pretty eye watering. They also seem to be far from reliable. I also need usable rear seats.

I don't drive much in anger these days. Most of my driving in done on the motorway.

I need a car that is comfortable on the cruise whilst fast and powerful enough to have a little fun.

I would really miss RWD and I would also miss the 6 cylinder engine as it is a cracker and covers all boxes.

Probably not fair to compare a Golf R to a 335i. The Golf does start at £30k and the BMW started at £36-37k years ago. It is a step up in cost and is in a class up.

Extracting from what others have said about the R, I do wonder if it is the car for me. Not only am i struggling to justify £35k for a hatch, I absolutely hate lag and that would bother me too much.

I don't really want a smaller car, I'd prefer a bigger sleeker coupe. It just seems everything means some compromise.

I'll still give it a go and see as nothing else is jumping out at me.

Cars have got too expensive over the last while and I just can't seem to find something that ticks all the boxes for me and offers good value.


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> Well Shaun had better get his finger out then, I have read that they are already working on a mark 8 Golf :lol:


I am not saying :thumb:, the current car is Japanese and we have a Korean lease thingy for now , i will be honest and say i did go to BMW with the intention of buying a 135i in white, the dealer had one in stock (at a bargain 25k ) and i went to test drive it, they really were not very helpful (not my Nottingham dealer in which i have friends), i struggled to get them to even talk to me , i eventually begged a test drive and i wasn't as impressed as i thought i would be, i felt a bit to enclosed and although it was fast it didn't feel any faster than my old Scirocco which was weird considering how powerful it was supposed to be (perhaps i am just not a good driver LOL), as for styling i wasnt sure, the dealers attitude killed it for me though, but the wife sealed it for me when she said your not having a BMW.. (i wont quote the rest !).

Not a brilliant pic as the salesmen was stood with me.










After this i went to Audi to try the 2014 S3, the dealers again were not helpful and about 5 members of staff ignored me as they took pictures of cars outside the showroom and moved cars around, again i had to beg a test drive, i actually liked the S3, it felt nice inside and was roomy compared to the 135i, it felt quick and planted but again it didnt feel any faster than what my Scirocco did, the styling let it down as it just looks like a Sline and it was hard to spot it was even a S3 in the car park (so much so that i walked past it).

I did go to VW but they didnt have a R but the staff did spot me and came and spoke to me, they tried to get my details to ring me when they had a demo in and in fact they rang yesterday to book a drive with a car that was going to be available on a certain day but i was at work on the day !.

I also looked at the AMG but TBH the ones they had were both 46k so i didnt bother LOL, not that the dealer acknowledged me, i guess i should put my suit on next time !!


----------



## Kerr

The 135i is an old car now. I wouldn't consider a 135i at £25k when the newer better M135i can be had for not much more.

The M235i is the replacement for the 135i.

The power delivery is so linear and smooth you don't always notice how quick N54/55 powered cars are. You don't get the huge torque surge you get on many turbocharged cars.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> I am not saying :thumb:, the current car is Japanese and we have a Korean lease thingy for now , i will be honest and say i did go to BMW with the intention of buying a 135i in white, the dealer had one in stock (at a bargain 25k ) and i went to test drive it, they really were not very helpful (not my Nottingham dealer in which i have friends), i struggled to get them to even talk to me , i eventually begged a test drive and i wasn't as impressed as i thought i would be, i felt a bit to enclosed and although it was fast it didn't feel any faster than my old Scirocco which was weird considering how powerful it was supposed to be (perhaps i am just not a good driver LOL), as for styling i wasnt sure, the dealers attitude killed it for me though, but the wife sealed it for me when she said your not having a BMW.. (i wont quote the rest !).
> 
> Not a brilliant pic as the salesmen was stood with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this i went to Audi to try the 2014 S3, the dealers again were not helpful and about 5 members of staff ignored me as they took pictures of cars outside the showroom and moved cars around, again i had to beg a test drive, i actually liked the S3, it felt nice inside and was roomy compared to the 135i, it felt quick and planted but again it didnt feel any faster than what my Scirocco did, the styling let it down as it just looks like a Sline and it was hard to spot it was even a S3 in the car park (so much so that i walked past it).
> 
> I did go to VW but they didnt have a R but the staff did spot me and came and spoke to me, they tried to get my details to ring me when they had a demo in and in fact they rang yesterday to book a drive with a car that was going to be available on a certain day but i was at work on the day !.
> 
> I also looked at the AMG but TBH the ones they had were both 46k so i didn't bother LOL, i found the ride far to firm and the lag on the turbo didn't feel good ?!


Shaun, where do I start, I think your wife did the right think about the BMW, you have done a lot of shopping around and it's a shame the dealers were not so forthcoming . It goes to prove that it's not easy looking for a new car. Listen to your hart and not your head. I have made up my mind many months ago about getting an S1 as I already have a standard A1 and I am more than happy with that so I know the performance version will be sweet. If you like the Golf R then go for it. As much as every one on this forum has an opinion about cars and they will always be some members on here who can put other members off from buying their dream car, at this rate you would still be looking around for the next six months. I think that when it comes to choosing a car, you should listen to your hart, we only live once so go for it and enjoy your chosen car/model. Hope this makes some sense and it's friendly advice. :thumb: need to take a break one as my fingers are acing from all this typing


----------



## 182_Blue

Oh i stopped listening to to others a long while ago , at the 30k ish price point i am struggling to find anything i like, the AMG would be ok but the ride and lag put off plus its too much money and no discounts about.

Your S1 will be a cracking little car hopefully, i don't think Audi will get it that wrong so hope you enjoy, i will definitely have a go when it comes out and will go to my local Audi as they are a bit more helpful than the other one i went to (the only local garage with a S3 at the time).

I have a non car/money related issue thats holding me back at the moment so i will have to see.



Soul boy 68 said:


> Shaun, where do I start, I think your wife did the right think about the BMW, you have done a lot of shopping around and it's a shame the dealers were not so forthcoming . It goes to prove that it's not easy looking for a new car. Listen to your hart and not your head. I have made up my mind many months ago about getting an S1 as I already have a standard A1 and I am more than happy with that so I know the performance version will be sweet. If you like the Golf R then go for it. As much as every one on this forum has an opinion about cars and they will always be some members on here who can put other members off from buying their dream car, at this rate you would still be looking around for the next six months. I think that when it comes to choosing a car, you should listen to your hart, we only live once so go for it and enjoy your chosen car/model. Hope this makes some sense and it's friendly advice. :thumb: need to take a break one as my fingers are acing from all this typing


----------



## Alan W

Thanks for the update Shaun and hope you get things resolved. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## wylie coyote

C'mon Shaun, you're not trying!!
Tell 'em to stuff it in work because you've got a test drive booked...


----------



## RisingPower

Soul boy 68 said:


> Shaun, where do I start, I think your wife did the right think about the BMW, you have done a lot of shopping around and it's a shame the dealers were not so forthcoming . It goes to prove that it's not easy looking for a new car. Listen to your hart and not your head. I have made up my mind many months ago about getting an S1 as I already have a standard A1 and I am more than happy with that so I know the performance version will be sweet. If you like the Golf R then go for it. As much as every one on this forum has an opinion about cars and they will always be some members on here who can put other members off from buying their dream car, at this rate you would still be looking around for the next six months. I think that when it comes to choosing a car, you should listen to your hart, we only live once so go for it and enjoy your chosen car/model. Hope this makes some sense and it's friendly advice. :thumb: need to take a break one as my fingers are acing from all this typing


Why would you buy a car purely on the basis of what someone said here of all places?

I do like the looks of the a45, the 135i, I wonder how you drove it, if it's as rev happy as the m3 was.


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> C'mon Shaun, you're not trying!!
> Tell 'em to stuff it in work because you've got a test drive booked...


Actually i told them i am off every Monday so they are getting back to me LOL, did you pick yours up Thursday ?


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> Why would you buy a car purely on the basis of what someone said here of all places?
> 
> I do like the looks of the a45, the 135i, I wonder how you drove it, if it's as rev happy as the m3 was.


Lets just say it was an experience :doublesho

It was good though because it got it out of my system.


----------



## Soul boy 68

RisingPower said:


> Why would you buy a car purely on the basis of what someone said here of all places?
> 
> I do like the looks of the a45, the 135i, I wonder how you drove it, if it's as rev happy as the m3 was.


What are you babbling on about, I just merely said to listen to your hart and go for the car you want and I was speaking to Shaun anyway. I didn't test drive a car at all.


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> Actually i told them i am off every Monday so they are getting back to me LOL, did you pick yours up Thursday ?


Yup, and it hasn't move outside the garage yet waiting for me to apply my potions...
Tell the dealer he better sort himself out - is it one you've used before?:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Yup, and it hasn't move outside the garage yet waiting for me to apply my potions...
> Tell the dealer he better sort himself out - is it one you've used before?:thumb:


I actually bought my edition 30 from them (Derby), my local VW are waiting on their demo to come and are going to ring me when its in.

Where are the pictures then !


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Lets just say it was an experience :doublesho
> 
> It was good though because it got it out of my system.


The m3 felt surprisingly slow and gutless below 4-5k revs iirc as did the e39 m5 I drove. Just felt isolated too.

I'm a little curious about the m135, but not very.


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> I actually bought my edition 30 from them (Derby), my local VW are waiting on their demo to come and are going to ring me when its in.
> 
> Where are the pictures then !


I've been a lazy git!:lol:
I'll see what I can do after giving it a wash tomorrow.:thumb:

Sort your order out will 'ya - there's an order thread on a certain forum that's got a space for your details.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> Oh i stopped listening to to others a long while ago , at the 30k ish price point i am struggling to find anything i like, the AMG would be ok but the ride and lag put off plus its too much money and no discounts about.
> 
> Your S1 will be a cracking little car hopefully, i don't think Audi will get it that wrong so hope you enjoy, i will definitely have a go when it comes out and will go to my local Audi as they are a bit more helpful than the other one i went to (the only local garage with a S3 at the time).
> 
> I have a non car/money related issue thats holding me back at the moment so i will have to see.


Sorry to read about your non car/money issue but come what may, what ever the car you will end up having I am sure it will be a peach of a motor and you will be happy with your purchase . You will let us all know when the time comes. :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

Soul boy 68 said:


> What are you babbling on about, I just merely said to listen to your hart and go for the car you want and I was speaking to Shaun anyway. I didn't test drive a car at all.





Soul boy 68 said:


> Shaun, where do I start, I think your wife did the right think about the BMW, you have done a lot of shopping around and it's a shame the dealers were not so forthcoming . It goes to prove that it's not easy looking for a new car. Listen to your hart and not your head. I have made up my mind many months ago about getting an S1 as I already have a standard A1 and I am more than happy with that so I know the performance version will be sweet. If you like the Golf R then go for it. As much as every one on this forum has an opinion about cars *and they will always be some members on here who can put other members off from buying their dream car*, at this rate you would still be looking around for the next six months. I think that when it comes to choosing a car, you should listen to your hart, we only live once so go for it and enjoy your chosen car/model. Hope this makes some sense and it's friendly advice. :thumb: need to take a break one as my fingers are acing from all this typing


This is exactly what you said.


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> I've been a lazy git!:lol:
> I'll see what I can do after giving it a wash tomorrow.:thumb:
> 
> Sort your order out will 'ya - there's an order thread on a certain forum that's got a space for your details.


Make sure you do, have you driven it yet ?, if so what do you reckon ?


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> The m3 felt surprisingly slow and gutless below 4-5k revs iirc as did the e39 m5 I drove. Just felt isolated too.
> 
> I'm a little curious about the m135, but not very.


The M135i and 135i are a bit different. The 135i has 300bhp and the M135i almost 320bhp.

Torque is very low down. They pull from under 1000RPM and hit maximum torque by 1300RPM. It is so easy to just plod along and you'll always have grunt to pull you along.

They aren't high revving engines. Probably not much reason to take a M135i to its rev limiter. Probably 6500rpm before it has ran out of puff.

Makes for an easy car to drive normally and does give good performance when worked too.


----------



## Soul boy 68

RisingPower said:


> This is exactly what you said.


This is what you said, " I wonder how you drove it"! I did not drive anything.


----------



## RisingPower

Soul boy 68 said:


> This is what you said, " I wonder how you drove it"! I did not drive anything.


That was aimed at shaun :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

After going to ultimate dubs show in Telford I now want a slammed Tiguan on Porsche monoblocks!

The S3 that was there (standard 14 plate) was very very uninspiring, nice interior though.

The new V8 RS6 is something else in the looks department, one of them in my rear view and I'm pulling over!

Still love the look of the old 1.8T S3. 

Some mk7 GTI's there which look good but didn't see a mk7 R.


----------



## Soul boy 68

RisingPower said:


> That was aimed at shaun :thumb:


OK I forgive you fella, kiss and make up  :lol:


----------



## RisingPower

Soul boy 68 said:


> OK I forgive you fella, kiss and make up  :lol:


Hmm, if your age is dictated by your username, yer a bit old for me


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Soul boy 68 said:


> Did you see the S1?


Not something I'd look out for but new TT looks fugly.


----------



## Kerr

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Not something I'd look out for but new TT looks fugly.


Got pictures from the show?

Be good if you could post them up to see all the cars.


----------



## wylie coyote

robertdon777 said:


> After going to ultimate dubs show in Telford I now want a slammed Tiguan on Porsche monoblocks!
> 
> The S3 that was there (standard 14 plate) was very very uninspiring, nice interior though.
> 
> The new V8 RS6 is something else in the looks department, one of them in my rear view and I'm pulling over!
> 
> Still love the look of the old 1.8T S3.
> 
> Some mk7 GTI's there which look good but *didn't see a mk7 R*.


There was supposed to be a blue press car on the VW Driver stand. Was it not there?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Kerr said:


> Got pictures from the show?
> 
> Be good if you could post them up to see all the cars.


I do & will:thumb:

Had great hospitality from Maserati & Aston Martin. Mates went to Lambo too but I was seriously flagging by then


----------



## robertdon777

wylie coyote said:


> There was supposed to be a blue press car on the VW Driver stand. Was it not there?


Didn't see it if it was there, so many cars though. Some lovely RS Audi's ranging from the start of it all RS2 to the RS6 and most in between. New RS4 isn't that good looking either, the RS6 murders it on looks/interior where it was the other way round on the older ones.


----------



## 182_Blue

Doesn't look too shabby in Limestone grey, really liking the lines on the MK7 in that colour.


----------



## Alan W

Shaun said:


> Doesn't look too shabby in Limestone grey, really liking the lines on the MK7 in that colour.


I said that on page 40! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## 182_Blue

Alan W said:


> I said that on page 40! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


LOL, I think this shows it off bit better.


----------



## Moggytom

Saw a blue one this morning pass me, looked stunning ! Reall I like the rear off them espically the exhaust


----------



## Maniac

Shaun said:


>


This would be my colour of choice. Now if only I could get it a bit cheaper lol


----------



## 182_Blue

We had pepper grey on our old Polo, seems pretty similar but the golf looks to have a bronzy tint, VW seem to change their greys often.


----------



## Balddee2

Think this thread hasn't been posted on for a while so thought I'd re-energise it again! Latest edition of Evo (available on the app now) has a hot hatch group test featuring the R and the usual suspects. Let's just say they think very highly of the R!!


----------



## wylie coyote

Balddee2 said:


> Think this thread hasn't been posted on for a while so thought I'd re-energise it again! Latest edition of Evo (available on the app now) has a hot hatch group test featuring the R and the usual suspects. Let's just say they think very highly of the R!!


Yep, perhaps some of those who have dismissed it will think again...
Shaun - better hurry up with your order!


----------



## Soul boy 68

wylie coyote said:


> Yep, perhaps some of those who have dismissed it will think again...
> Shaun - better hurry up with your order!


Yeh Shaun, hurry up before VW release the Golf MK 8 :lol:


----------



## Kerr

I don't think anyone has really dismissed it from a driving point of view. 

What car reviewed it too and gave it 4 out of 5. 

They did pick up that the interior wasn't that of a £30k car, which I agree mostly about the seats. 

They still picked the M135i as their favourite super hatch. They did knock that down on perceived running costs, which I'll still question. 

I bet the running costs are peanuts between them. 

I've not checked Evo magazine yet, but I'll have a nosy.


----------



## 182_Blue

Balddee2 said:


> Think this thread hasn't been posted on for a while so thought I'd re-energise it again! Latest edition of Evo (available on the app now) has a hot hatch group test featuring the R and the usual suspects. Let's just say they think very highly of the R!!


From the EVO app, they rated it as the winner , other cars in the test are M135i, VXR, GTi with PP, leon cupra and megane RS,I prefer to believe Evo over others.

The golf R wins with the megane second.



> 'THANK THE LORD FOR WHOEVER IT WAS THAT SPIKED THE WATER COOLERS AT VW GROUP HQ'





> So it's safe to say the M135i isn't the toughest act to follow, yet the Astra VXR is still hard to like.





> By contrast, the Golf R is a real have-cake-and-eat-it proposition: a thing of class and quality, but also a car that elevates the hot hatch to another level with its addictive combination of immense pace and a truly impressive and engaging driving experience. Few of us felt we knew what to expect from it, but the Golf R is the revelation, *and the winner, of this test.* It can't match the Renault for purity and engagement, but it moves the game on appreciably.





> You throw it at corners, cambers and crests just to try and challenge it because it can soak up so much punishment. More often than not it leaves you slightly incredulous, in a manner not dissimilar to the emotions conjured by a Nissan GT-R; not in terms of outright brutality but absolutely in terms of how it manages to deploy more performance than you think possible, and the way it makes your heart pump with the excitement of carrying such speed on roads that regularly tie good cars in knots.





> 'THE FLAGSHIP GOLF MAKES SENSE OF THE R BRAND TO THE POINT WHERE WE SHOULD TAKE IT VERY SERIOUSLY


All quotes from EVO magazine


----------



## 182_Blue

Interesting thoughts from Evo on the m135i against the VW, it kind of sums up my feelings of my test drive in the M135i.



> IT ALWAYS SURPRISES me that you can have an M135i for broadly similar money to a top-spec Golf, but I guess that's the power of the BMW brand, the kudos of rear-wheel drive and the promise of a spine-tingling turbocharged 3-litre straight-six. In terms of raw specs appeal the Beemer has the others licked, but then you see it in the metal and feel a bit cheated. No, the 1-series is not a looker, but its peachy powertrain has a great personality, especially when you give it as grand a stage as Snowdonia on which to play.
> With the most power (316bhp), the most torque (332lb ft), a competitive kerb weight (1445kg with five doors and the auto 'box) and the purity of rear-wheel drive, it's a pretty compelling recipe. When you first get to wind it through the revs it is totally seductive, thanks to a searing, silky-smooth soundtrack. It feels and sounds expensive and exotic in a way no synthesised engine note can ever replicate, and it goes like stink. *Pity, then, that the bits which connect you to the action - the steering and suspension - are as jagged and inconsistent as the engine is captivating. There's no limited-slip diff either, which only serves to exacerbate the bouncy damping and jumpy steering.*
> *It's far harder than it should be to make measured direction changes. You don't pour the M135i into a corner* as you do with the Golfs, nor do you punch it to the apex like in the Renault or SEAT. Instead you nudge it through with continual adjustments, *your initial input invariably being too severe, which forces you to try and wind the lock off, then on, then off until you get the car settled. Coupled with its agitated ride and inconsistent traction you can work the BMW into a bit of a lather on more challenging roads. In the dry it's frustrating and in the wet it's downright nervous. All of this is a *great shame, for the bits done well - drivetrain, straight-line performance, interior, build quality - are great, but try and drive it like the Renault or the VW Group cars and *it's so out of sorts you might think it was BMW's first stab at making a rear-wheel-drive car.*
> 
> *So it's safe to say the M135i isn't the toughest act to follow*, yet the Astra VXR is still hard to like. Admirably muscular on the outside, it's surprisingly comfortable and well equipped on the inside. But as soon as you start the engine and take hold of the steering wheel you know it's right down there with the BMW for feel and response. There's something deeply wrong about the on-centre feel, and though things improve once you've wound on a bit of lock into the corner, it never gives you any reassurance or sense of detailed connection with the front end.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

The thing is most people won't take these cars to the limit but to the normal Joe public all the cars in that review will be great cars to own. And who's to say the critics driving style the same as yours. It's like a film. Critics will slate it or praise it but I've found lots of films that got slated to be brilliant and the ones they praise to be ****e. I think people look far far to into this sort of thing. If I had 30k to spend on I'd buy the car I liked rather than what other critics say as everyday 99.9 percent of the time it will be driven normally which all these cars will do brilliantly well.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Interesting thoughts from Evo on the m135i against the VW, it kind of sums up my feelings of my test drive in the M135i.


You tested a 135i and not a M135i.

It's like driving a MK6 Golf and saying you don't like the MK7. It isn't the same car.

The 135i is an old car these days and everyone knows it's not as good as the M135i.


----------



## Kerr

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/285697/bmw_m135i_review_price_and_specs.html

When Evo reviewed the M135I they gave it 5 out of 5.

Now the current review has got all negative. A bit contradicting coming from the same magazine.

I think every journalist and driver rates the M135i. You do have to question that reporter since he has what seems to be an individual opinion.

I agree on the LSD front, but most people recognise that. A LSD will be avaliable on the M235i.

However I doubt many people on here could tell. We had the LSD discussion on here and most folk didn't understand what one was and what it did, confusing it with an electronic device.

If you don't know what it is and what it does, then you don't understand in the first place.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Magazines are full of crap, driving one yourself and making your own mind up is what counts. I just don't see the golf r looking special enough inside or out to make it look like a 30k car, it's only a 4 pot turbo too. Let's see what seat do with the cupra r.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> You tested a 135i and not a M135i.
> 
> It's like driving a MK6 Golf and saying you don't like the MK7. It isn't the same car.
> 
> The 135i is an old car these days and everyone knows it's not as good as the M135i.


Just for reference i have driven both the white one which i believe was a 61 plate and i have driven a 63 plate (after finding out there was supposed to be a difference) so i assume that was a m135i, in all honesty they both felt the same although the 63 plate wasn't a coupe like the 61 plate therefore a lot more ugly.


----------



## 182_Blue

No idea about the old reviews, download the app and you get 30 days free trial and you can look at the group test review for free.



Kerr said:


> http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/285697/bmw_m135i_review_price_and_specs.html
> 
> When Evo reviewed the M135I they gave it 5 out of 5.
> 
> Now the current review has got all negative. A bit contradicting coming from the same magazine.
> 
> I think every journalist and driver rates the M135i. You do have to question that reporter since he has what seems to be an individual opinion.
> 
> I agree on the LSD front, but most people recognise that. A LSD will be avaliable on the M235i.
> 
> However I doubt many people on here could tell. We had the LSD discussion on here and most folk didn't understand what one was and what it did, confusing it with an electronic device.
> 
> If you don't know what it is and what it does, then you don't understand in the first place.


----------



## t.m.

I'm waiting on deliviry in April...5 door, LSG, ACC, 192 Pretorias...will be detaild whit cquartz..:driver:


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Just for reference I have driven both the white one which i believe was a 61 plate and i have driven a 63 plate (after finding out there was supposed to be a difference) so i assume that was a m135i, in all honesty they both felt the same although the 63 plate wasn't a coupe like the 61 plate therefore a lot more ugly.


You test drove a car and didn't even know what it was?

If you treat something with complete contempt, obviously your opinion is going to be very skewed.

You said before the BMW dealer was less than helpful.

How did you organise a shot in a M135i? Surely you had to specifically ask to try a M135i otherwise a dealer wouldn't let you near one.

If you were in a M135i I would hope you'd manage to notice. I would also imagine the dealer would mention that fact.

Such a bizarre scenario, something I'd only expect from someone who hasn't much interest in cars.


----------



## 182_Blue

If i really need to explain i will, i went to look at a 135i, i wasn't aware they had released a M135i, i just don't move around in BMW circles so why would i know.
I wasn't aware till you posted it that it wasn't a M135i, so after finding this information i asked a friend who works a Sytner Nottingham (i can provide his name if needed lol) and they got a demo M135i in for the day and i drove it, for reference they had neither in stock when i drove the white 135i in derby :thumb:



Kerr said:


> You test drove a car and didn't even know what it was?
> 
> If you treat something with complete contempt, obviously your opinion is going to be very skewed.
> 
> You said before the BMW dealer was less than helpful.
> 
> How did you organise a shot in a M135i? Surely you had to specifically ask to try a M135i otherwise a dealer wouldn't let you near one.
> 
> If you were in a M135i I would hope you'd manage to notice. I would also imagine the dealer would mention that fact.
> 
> Such a bizarre scenario, something I'd only expect from someone who hasn't a clue.


----------



## 182_Blue

haha, you edited it a bit slow, for reference though i don't pretend to be a car expert/nut etc etc, i am just an ordinary bloke, so maybe i am clueless.


----------



## 182_Blue

t.m. said:


> I'm waiting on deliviry in April...5 door, LSG, ACC, 192 Pretorias...will be detaild whit cquartz..:driver:


Well done getting back to the topic :lol::wave: , when did you order ?


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Yep, perhaps some of those who have dismissed it will think again...
> Shaun - better hurry up with your order!


Had some personal things to sort and also had to eliminate the competition  but it looks like the R is the one for me, its a shame i am now a month later on so not sure what the order situation is like now, i am just looking at a few stock cars at the moment.


----------



## wylie coyote

SteveTDCi said:


> Magazines are full of crap, driving one yourself and making your own mind up is what counts. I just don't see the golf r looking special enough inside or out to make it look like a 30k car, it's only a 4 pot turbo too. Let's see what seat do with the cupra r.


Apart from the BMW, how many hot hatches are available new that are not 4 pot turbos? Isn't the downsizing of engines and turbocharging the new trend in performance cars?
Magazines may be full of crap to you, but there are many people who read them. They merely spark interest in a specific car because as you say, people should make up their own mind and not rely on other peoples' - magazine or forums - opinion.


----------



## 182_Blue

Hows the car going wylie coyote, i still haven't managed a test drive yet !


----------



## Avanti

SteveTDCi said:


> Magazines are full of crap, *driving one yourself and making your own mind up is what counts.* I just don't see the golf r looking special enough inside or out to make it look like a 30k car, it's only a 4 pot turbo too. Let's see what seat do with the cupra r.


Isn't that contradicting your own comment?
Indeed I agree it's about making one's own mind up, I wonder how many people purchase their cars and then drive around with the thought that it costs £XX000 ?
Perhaps they want the car and it fits within a budget where they can run it and feed themselves?
The new Leon Cupra is very nice, spec'ing it up the price difference then raises the question as to whether to stick to something 'known' for the same money.
That said, if I saw one on the road, I persoanlly wouldn't be thinking 'they could have had Car Y for the same money'
It's all about personal choice, I don't think the world would be as interesting if everybody owned one brand of vehicle in the same colour and spec.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Had some personal things to sort and also had to eliminate the competition  but it looks like the R is the one for me, its a shame i am now a month later on so not sure what the order situation is like now, i am just looking at a few stock cars at the moment.


It certainly doesn't look like a bad choice, I still just wish they could make it a little more unusual looking considering it is supposed to be their range topping version.

Sounds like it's good to drive going by the review too, but you know me, if it isn't a brash loud shouty thing


----------



## RisingPower

wylie coyote said:


> Apart from the BMW, how many hot hatches are available new that are not 4 pot turbos? Isn't the downsizing of engines and turbocharging the new trend in performance cars?
> Magazines may be full of crap to you, but there are many people who read them. They merely spark interest in a specific car because as you say, people should make up their own mind and not rely on other peoples' - magazine or forums - opinion.


There are quite a few aren't there? Subaru make them, ford makes the rs, bmw the 1m, isn't the alfa brera a hot hatch too?


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> haha, you edited it a bit slow, for reference though i don't pretend to be a car expert/nut etc etc, i am just an ordinary bloke, so maybe i am clueless.


Sorry, I did edit as reading back it did sound worse than I intended it to sound.

However as you've said on numerous occasions, you find the 1 series ugly. I don't see the point in wasting time test driving cars that you know you'll ever be happy with.

That is why I've not pushed forward with the R. I do like it and it will be a good car without a doubt.

I have kept my ears and eyes open to understand what the situation was before I got a shot.

I had already ruled out the M135i a while ago as I really wasn't wanting a smaller hot hatch. I would prefer to stay in a bigger more substantial car.

Having sat in the Golf, I'd just never be happy with the interior. As I said my first impression was the seats especially looked cheap.

I'm also not a fan of 4wd and would pick RWD every time over 4wd. Some people get it, some don't. It is mostly overkill hence why most of these 4wd cars will run mostly in FWD mode.

Spending £30-35k I want to be in something I would be happy with. I'd never be happy with either the M135i or the Golf. Although very good for what they are, neither is what I really want.

You'd never be happy in a BMW. No point trying to force yourself to like something.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> It certainly doesn't look like a bad choice, I still just wish they could make it a little more unusual looking considering it is supposed to be their range topping version.
> 
> Sounds like it's good to drive going by the review too, but you know me, if it isn't a brash loud shouty thing


LOL, i think some flared arches and other bits would make it look even better but that's not going to happen so thats that, for me its appeal though is it does blend in a little with the normal golf so it might not attract the wrong attention if i have to leave it somewhere dodgy.


----------



## 182_Blue

Don't worry chap, only kidding :thumb:



Kerr said:


> Sorry, I did edit as reading back it did sound worse than I intended it to sound.
> 
> However as you've said on numerous occasions, you find the 1 series ugly. I don't see the point in wasting time test driving cars that you know you'll ever be happy with.
> 
> That is why I've not pushed forward with the R. I do like it and it will be a good car without a doubt.
> 
> I have kept my ears and eyes open to understand what the situation was before I got a shot.
> 
> I had already ruled out the M135i a while ago as I really wasn't wanting a smaller hot hatch. I would prefer to stay in a bigger more substantial car.
> 
> Having sat in the Golf, I'd just never be happy with the interior. As I said my first impression was the seats especially looked cheap.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of 4wd and would pick RWD every time over 4wd. Some people get it, some don't. It is mostly overkill hence why most of these 4wd cars will run mostly in FWD mode.
> 
> Spending £30-35k I want to be in something I would be happy with. I'd never be happy with either the M135i or the Golf. Although very good for what they are, neither is what I really want.
> 
> You'd never be happy in a BMW. No point trying to force yourself to like something.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> LOL, i think some flared arches and other bits would make it look even better but that's not going to happen so thats that, for me its appeal though is it does blend in a little with the normal golf so it might not attract the wrong attention if i have to leave it somewhere dodgy.


The w12 prototype was better 

A nice car shouldn't be driven somewhere dodgy


----------



## rf860

Kerr said:


> Sorry, I did edit as reading back it did sound worse than I intended it to sound.
> 
> However as you've said on numerous occasions, you find the 1 series ugly. I don't see the point in wasting time test driving cars that you know you'll ever be happy with.
> 
> That is why I've not pushed forward with the R. I do like it and it will be a good car without a doubt.
> 
> I have kept my ears and eyes open to understand what the situation was before I got a shot.
> 
> I had already ruled out the M135i a while ago as I really wasn't wanting a smaller hot hatch. I would prefer to stay in a bigger more substantial car.
> 
> Having sat in the Golf, I'd just never be happy with the interior. As I said my first impression was the seats especially looked cheap.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of 4wd and would pick RWD every time over 4wd. Some people get it, some don't. It is mostly overkill hence why most of these 4wd cars will run mostly in FWD mode.
> 
> Spending £30-35k I want to be in something I would be happy with. I'd never be happy with either the M135i or the Golf. Although very good for what they are, neither is what I really want.
> 
> You'd never be happy in a BMW. No point trying to force yourself to like something.


Kerr, I think you must be one of the hardest people to please when it comes to choosing a car :lol:


----------



## Kerr

> [Rf860;4490532]Kerr, I think you must be one of the hardest people to please when it comes to choosing a car :lol:


There is just nothing that ticks all boxes for me fully.

I prefer RWD, bigger engines, coupe looks with 4 usable seats and respectable running costs.

I've done the hot hatch thing and prefer something a bit bigger.

To go past the 335i, the running costs seem to jump by a lot and does the purchase price. Which leaves the 435i which I like, but is slower and I've already had the older version and fancy a change.

There is no where near as much value in the car market now.

I'm in no desperate rush to change.

I either compromise and say that the money I'm willing to spend is only going to get a new hot hatch, bite the bullet and dig deeper in my pockets or buy something a couple of years old and cross my fingers nothing major goes wrong.

Every scenario has it's good and bad points.


----------



## rf860

Kerr said:


> There is just nothing that ticks all boxes for me fully.
> 
> I prefer RWD, bigger engines, coupe looks with 4 usable seats and respectable running costs.
> 
> I've done the hot hatch thing and prefer something a bit bigger.
> 
> To go past the 335i, the running costs seem to jump by a lot and does the purchase price. Which leaves the 435i which I like, but is slower and I've already had the older version and fancy a change.
> 
> There is no where near as much value in the car market now.
> 
> I'm in no desperate rush to change.
> 
> I either compromise and say that the money I'm willing to spend is only going to get a new hot hatch, bite the bullet and dig deeper in my pockets or buy something a couple of years old and cross my fingers nothing major goes wrong.
> 
> Every scenario has is good and bad points.


I agree. There aren't many fast coupe rwd cars on the market. Pretty much stuck with BMW and Merc. Although all the mercs on autotrader are 1.8s and 2.0 litres.

The 435i will be a good car. However, the looks aren't as impressive as the e92 was when it first came out. Also, not 100% keen on the interior - personally I think these stuck on screens are a step backwards and look like an afterthought.

30k will get you a nice Porsche. Albeit not in warranty.


----------



## wylie coyote

RisingPower said:


> There are quite a few aren't there? Subaru make them, ford makes the rs, bmw the 1m, isn't the alfa brera a hot hatch too?


Fair comment that some do exist, but I did say new.....
I think only one of those is a currently available car. As for the new RS - isn't that going to have a 2.3 Ecoboost engine...a 4 pot?
As I said, the trend is for smaller turbocharged engines, most of which will be 4 pots.


----------



## RisingPower

wylie coyote said:


> Fair comment that some do exist, but I did say new.....
> I think only one of those is a currently available car. As for the new RS - isn't that going to have a 2.3 Ecoboost engine...a 4 pot?
> As I said, the trend is for smaller turbocharged engines, most of which will be 4 pots.


Ok they're a couple of years old now, but I doubt a couple of years will be enough to totally kill off any interesting engines in hot hatches.

Iunno about the new rs.

But yeah, if they do all turn to be 4 pots, you can imagine my interest in them.


----------



## RisingPower

rf860 said:


> I agree. There aren't many fast coupe rwd cars on the market. Pretty much stuck with BMW and Merc. Although all the mercs on autotrader are 1.8s and 2.0 litres.
> 
> The 435i will be a good car. However, the looks aren't as impressive as the e92 was when it first came out. Also, not 100% keen on the interior - personally I think these stuck on screens are a step backwards and look like an afterthought.
> 
> 30k will get you a nice Porsche. Albeit not in warranty.


30k will get you a vette or c63 albeit not in warranty, but yeah, they don't have 30k car running costs.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I know it's not really what this thread is about, but why would you want a golf

http://used.mercedes-benz.co.uk/amg...z-c63-amg-manchester-central-for-sale-kr60mwa


----------



## Kerr

Seen a CLA45 today. Looked much better than I thought.

Still too pricey though.


----------



## wylie coyote

SteveTDCi said:


> I know it's not really what this thread is about, but why would you want a golf
> 
> http://used.mercedes-benz.co.uk/amg...z-c63-amg-manchester-central-for-sale-kr60mwa


Why have a Merc when you can have this?

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...-stunning-condition/1777772?isexperiment=true

If you have nothing to contribute, please start your own thread. You can always have something bigger or better for any amount of money - it's down to each individuals' requirements, funds, and perceptions of a particular car.:wall:


----------



## rf860

CLA is too short in lenght to pull off that banana profile. Just doesn't look right IMO.


----------



## 182_Blue

Ok in an attempt to bring it back to the topic what do we think of the this interior option.


----------



## Alan W

Shaun said:


> Ok in an attempt to bring it back to the topic what do we think of the this interior.


The carbon fibre look leather is out of place in a £30K+ car and cheapens the interior in my opinion. I don't much like the 2 tone finish either, the contrast between the 2 colours is too much.

I'm sure there will be plenty of folks who like the interior but not me - you did ask though and hence my view above. 

Hope it helps but it probably won't! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## rf860

Not a fan. Personally I don't think they look beefy enough to be in the R model, they are the same seats that are in my gtd.


----------



## possul

No doubt those bolsters are good and firm but those two colours is a no from me, carbon fibre look seats is a no for me


----------



## 182_Blue

rf860 said:


> Not a fan. Personally I don't think they look beefy enough to be in the R model, they are the same seats that are in my gtd.


Well they are all the same shape so no choice with that, i was talking more the pattern/ colours.


----------



## alan hanson

seats look nice to me but then when you only had focus or astra seats a park bench starts to look good


----------



## robertdon777

I think just plain leather would be better.

Seats don't look very special but probably nice to sit in which is what counts.

The standard cloth will hold you in much better when deploying the 300bhp and 4wd.

They should of used a high back seat out of the old Leon or New Octavia so it looked more premium against a GTi. They look like a lower model seat compared to the GTi.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Both the astra and the focus have much better seats than that, even the kia proceed has better seats than that they are far from park benches.

It just doesn't look special enough and that interior looks like a set of cheap seat covers from eBay fitted to some passat seats.


----------



## robertdon777

Astra J seats from VXR are leagues ahead


----------



## rf860

SteveTDCi said:


> Both the astra and the focus have much better seats than that, even the kia proceed has better seats than that they are far from park benches.
> 
> It just doesn't look special enough and that interior looks like a set of cheap seat covers from eBay fitted to some passat seats.


Agree with the first part. I think vw could've got some recaros in there to bring it up to standard.

Second parts a bit harsh.


----------



## rf860

robertdon777 said:


> Astra J seats from VXR are leagues ahead


They are lovely seats in the new J. I was quite disappointed with the build quality of the J compared to the H - it's went downhill in my opinion, a lot more hard plastic.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Disagree about the cheap seat covers or that they look like passat seats ? The seats in my 07 cupra were better than that, even my mini ones look more sporty. Ford and vauxhall even fit recaros in there small hot hatches, most German cars have crap seats, having said that the golf gti has nice seats.


----------



## rf860

SteveTDCi said:


> Disagree about the cheap seat covers or that they look like passat seats ? The seats in my 07 cupra were better than that, even my mini ones look more sporty. Ford and vauxhall even fit recaros in there small hot hatches, most German cars have crap seats, having said that the golf gti has nice seats.


Passat seats, they are better than that.

German cars don't have crap seats lol. Perhaps they just don't look as sporty, that's all.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I find most German cars have shapeless flat, firm seats, bmw being the exception. There sports seats are great and the new sports seats in the mini are comfy too. I sold my mk 5 golf because the seats caused me really bad leg pain. The passat sports seats were comfy though.


----------



## RisingPower

SteveTDCi said:


> I find most German cars have shapeless flat, firm seats, bmw being the exception. There sports seats are great and the new sports seats in the mini are comfy too. I sold my mk 5 golf because the seats caused me really bad leg pain. The passat sports seats were comfy though.


I found the bmw m3s seats incredibly firm and uncomfortable 

Zeds seats are quite comfy though. I was also surprised by how firm merc seats were, audis too.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Ok in an attempt to bring it back to the topic what do we think of the this interior option.


I think cheap, fake, carbon fibre seats belong in a dump.

Leather is what it should be or alcantara.


----------



## RisingPower

Why on earth wouldn't you buy half alcantara/half leather like this?


----------



## 182_Blue

I wouldn't spec it EVER !, BUT a few 'in stock' cars for some bizarre reason come with it !


----------



## robertdon777

Whats that one from RisingPower?

FOund it - Mk6 R with optional high backs


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> I wouldn't spec it EVER !, BUT a few 'in stock' cars for some bizarre reason come with it !


But dude, it's just up your street 

Strangely I can't find the half alcantara option i've pictured above, only the vile fake carbon **** and full leather.


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Whats that one from RisingPower?


It says in the post


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> But dude, it's just up your street
> 
> Strangely I can't find the half alcantara option i've pictured above, only the vile fake carbon **** and full leather.


Your picture above is the mk6 golf R, you cant spec it on the MK7, just carbon with either dark or light nappa or full leather or the basic material.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Your picture above is the mk6 golf R, you cant spec it on the MK7, just carbon with either dark or light nappa or full leather or the basic material.


Well that's just stupid. Tbh I can't tell the difference inside apart from the seats.

Talk about a big step backwards.


----------



## robertdon777

Buy them after for only $8000!!!

http://pgperformance.com/oem-golf-r-seats-for-mk5-mk6.html


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Buy them after for only $8000!!!
> 
> http://pgperformance.com/oem-golf-r-seats-for-mk5-mk6.html


Tbh you could get recaro sportsters in a similar design without the badge for a feckload less, all you'd lose is the r badge.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> Well that's just stupid. Tbh I can't tell the difference inside apart from the seats.
> 
> Talk about a big step backwards.


If you have had one you would tell as they are quite different from a owners point of view.


----------



## robertdon777

Probably much cheaper to ebay for some R32 high back ones.

They seem to have gone backward in terms of design for the MK7 seats. But you don't see them when you're driving.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> Buy them after for only $8000!!!
> 
> http://pgperformance.com/oem-golf-r-seats-for-mk5-mk6.html


I suspect after a few months the Recaros will be an option on the MK7


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Probably much cheaper to ebay for some R32 high back ones.
> 
> They seem to have gone backward in terms of design for the MK7 seats. But you don't see them when you're driving.


You sit in them! That's a pretty bloody important part of the interior, not some stupid idrive ******** or cup holders.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> If you have had one you would tell as they are quite different from a owners point of view.


If I owned one, probably, but not to look at otherwise.


----------



## robertdon777

RisingPower said:


> You sit in them! That's a pretty bloody important part of the interior, not some stupid idrive ******** or cup holders.


Exactly, They are probably really comfortable and supportive, yet most are talking about their looks!

Function over Form...Its supposed to be performance orientated, so we would need to ask an owner on their view of the seats not on how they look.


----------



## Alan W

robertdon777 said:


> Exactly, They are probably really comfortable and supportive, yet most are talking about their looks!
> 
> Function over Form...Its supposed to be performance orientated, so we would need to ask an owner on their view of the seats not on how they look.


Whilst you're not wrong, and I do agree with you, Shaun asked the following:



Shaun said:


> ...................... what do we think of the this interior option.


----------



## robertdon777

No its not for me, plain leather please as mentioned previous.


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Exactly, They are probably really comfortable and supportive, yet most are talking about their looks!
> 
> Function over Form...Its supposed to be performance orientated, so we would need to ask an owner on their view of the seats not on how they look.


Not as functional as the mk6 seats from the looks of it.


----------



## Kerr

I don't like the carbon look. it is a bit naff and more in place on a young boys car. 

I still say those bolsters will show signs of wear early. Bums are going to be rubbing off that small and proud corner.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> Not as functional as the mk6 seats from the looks of it.


I would say the MK6 and MK7 share a pretty similar shape and design, the seats you posted were the optional Recaro upgrade at about £3500 from memory, i remember trying to find someone a price for buying aftermarket from VW and they only come in parts and not as a whole seat, the cost of all the parts for two front seats came to over 6k !!


----------



## Balddee2

I collected mine on Friday and after the whole vw seat debacle re standard black seats versus the two tone versions, I have to say the two tone standard seats looks far better that i thought they would. Hence suggest you consider the standard seats vs £xxxx's on leather options.


----------



## 182_Blue

Balddee2 said:


> I collected mine on Friday and after the whole vw seat debacle re standard black seats versus the two tone versions, I have to say the two tone standard seats looks far better that i thought they would. Hence suggest you consider the standard seats vs £xxxx's on leather options.


Yes if i was ordering i think i would go with the standard seats as i think they are OK, then at a later date i could get them trimmed for less than VW's price if i really wanted leather.


----------



## johanr77

The mk6 seats are more supportive the bolsters are harder, the mk7 seats have a more comfortable feel but don't hold you in as well.


----------



## wylie coyote

2 wins for the mk7R, first Evo now Top Gear mag. Not bad when you could have got something else for the same price.....
Top Gear tested it against the A45 too....:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Top gears reviews mean nothing, most magazines put the golf above the Leon in past reviews but I'd always go for the Leon.


----------



## wylie coyote

SteveTDCi said:


> Top gears reviews mean nothing, most magazines put the golf above the Leon in past reviews but I'd always go for the Leon.


Ah, the magazine is rubbish because the Golf won - how predictable! 
Your contribution has been second to none...:wall:


----------



## SteveTDCi

No its got nothing to do with the Golf winning, its that i don't have VAG sunglasses on that steer me away from anything without a VW badge. I don't need to be told what car to buy by a magazine or the internet, i can make my own mind up. If i wanted to follow the sheep then I would buy a Golf. I'm sure this site should be called detailing VAG.

Your contribution only consists of Golfs are great so i guess we will have to agree to disagree


----------



## wylie coyote

Not sure how you can accuse me of that when I bought the Golf after test driving a Merc A45...as I have already posted.
And in case you think I'm only interested in VWs - my car history consists of Ford Escort, Peugeot 205 & 306gtis, Renault Clio Williams, Seat Leon R and VW. Heck, I even toyed with buying an Astra VXR a few years ago!
:wave:


----------



## robertdon777

SteveTDCi said:


> Top gears reviews mean nothing, most magazines put the golf above the Leon in past reviews but I'd always go for the Leon.


You would be a mad man though to buy the Leon over the Golf at present.

The Golf will be much cheaper over a 24 month period than even a FR Leon because of the unreal rates leaseplango are doing them at.

Quite a few on Briskoda have traded in their cars for one from them the deal is that good, even cheaper than a few are PCP'ing /Leasing Fabia VRS's for!


----------



## Kerr

I do think you can only take so much from a car magazine review. 

Many are far from impartial and everyone knows that. They are often like reading your own football clubs fan prepaired programme. 

Did you see how Rolls Royce treat journalists in their program last week? Invitation only and 5 star treatment. 

I've not tried the Golf R, but I'm sure it is a very good hot hatch. 

I've read a few reviews on it too. As I said from the outset, too many people were far too eager to bum it up. Journalists were all invited out to Sweden to test the car on frozen lakes and snow with spiked tyres. 

A whole host came back and gave the car 5 star reviews and many actually failed to mention the driving conditions. 

Not only was the driving conditions completely irrelevant and there was no chance they could judge the car properly, many of the reviews were just completely misleading. 

Earlier hot Golfs also won numerous best hot hatch awards on magazines. Everyone agreed it wasn't the best handling and it looked a bit dull, but the overall package, image and interior quality was the reason it won. 

Golf drivers spent years telling us they didn't want an aggressive hot hatch. They wanted this easy going a little bit soft hatch as it was an every day car. 

Now VW turned it on the head and has given a far more aggressive car, both in terms of looks and driving. 

It now suffers with irritating things like turbo lag and a cheaper interior, yet now wins awards for exactly what we've been told for years the Golf shouldn't be and the customers don't want. 

Now rather than using words like "all rounder" which was the favourite term, it is now sportiness, lap times and 0-60mph etc, things that didn't seem to matter when VW couldn't compete in that department. 

Now they compete in terms of performance, people are now ignoring factors that used to be the main point of buying a Golf and for overlooking other cars. 

Folk are trading their old Golfs in for new ones and telling everyone else it's the greatest thing ever. 

A lot of magazines and people are contradicting themselves. 

The Golf R appeals to me as it appears to be a bit unlike previous hot Golfs.

Other people will buy it and review it for various reasons. Many struggle to stay impartial and many will be doing it to line their pockets. 

Best way to judge it try for yourself. I've tried a few highly rated cars and didn't get on with then at all. 

Some people just have a natural ability to see the badge on the bonnet and only extract positives from that.


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> You would be a mad man though to buy the Leon over the Golf at present.
> 
> The Golf will be much cheaper over a 24 month period than even a FR Leon because of the unreal rates leaseplango are doing them at.
> 
> Quite a few on Briskoda have traded in their cars for one from them the deal is that good, even cheaper than a few are PCP'ing /Leasing Fabia VRS's for!


I read that all the good lease deals were gone?

All the new hotter Golfs have been selling well.


----------



## DW58

SteveTDCI's "I'm the expert" routine on every remotely VAG-related topic is getting so tedious.

VW is one of the World's most popular car brands whether you like it or not, get over it.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'm not the expert, i don't claim to be, i'm not blinkered by them and the fact that you lot are sooooo easy to get going amuses my warped sense of humor. 

I personally wouldn't buy a Golf because its a Golf, I would buy one "if" I liked it. I currently manage a fleet of 50 vehicles, 36 of which are VW's, 10 of that 36 being Golf's.

As for being mad to have a Leon over a Golf and Briskoda, I don't care what it costs me, I wouldn't have the Leon FR, I'd have the Cupra if i liked it on a test drive. Money wouldn't come into it. I would rather pay and extra amount to have a car i wanted than something i didn't because it was cheaper


----------



## robertdon777

Kerr said:


> I read that all the good lease deals were gone?
> 
> All the new hotter Golfs have been selling well.


Yeah just gone, back to £328 from £251 for the 3dr R

Some got a cracking deal on the cheap ones


----------



## Derekh929

22,920 and counting , Has anyone bought one yet? , is anyone going to buy one, so we can get from horses mouth what they like.
I thought Piston Heads was bad wow this is getting worse.


----------



## rtjc

Does anybody ever buy a car these days just because THEY like them? Some rather naïve posts on here these days. Buy whatever you like, not what others like or think you should get. Be happy.


----------



## robertdon777

Derekh929 said:


> 22,920 and counting , Has anyone bought one yet? , is anyone going to buy one, so we can get from horses mouth what they like.
> I thought Piston Heads was bad wow this is getting worse.


Some been purchased on other forums, and a couple on here have them.


----------



## 182_Blue

Glad the Golf is getting good reviews, i have finally managed to book a test drive, my local dealer is getting me a demo in on the 7th of April so will report back.


----------



## Balddee2

Derekh929 said:


> 22,920 and counting , Has anyone bought one yet? , is anyone going to buy one, so we can get from horses mouth what they like.
> I thought Piston Heads was bad wow this is getting worse.


Have only had mine for a week so views need to be taken with a pinch of salt but totally love it.

Came from a Leon Cupra R (mk2) and its like stepping up another 2 leagues in terms of build quality, ride, equipment levels etc. Can't comment much on the power difference as am busy running it in, however the EVO and Top Gear reviews give a clear indication of its cross country pace.

In a sad old man kind of way am really loving the DSG (never had this / auto before) as it makes it a real jekyll and Hyde car. Stick it in D for the rush hour traffic and flick it into race/sport for the fun times

The looks are growing on me, wasnt a big fan at first however it does attract a lot of attention so must be ok! Wasn't a fan of Lapiz blue colour either when started to see some of the photo's coming through showing how dark it was yet thats grown on me a lot too, love the fact its two diff colours in the light / shade. Standard alloys havent grown on me, look nice when clean but a tad dull otherwise though I'm not a major fan of the optional 19's either.

Great car so far, cant wait to finish running it in.

Fyi - reasons for opting for one was it is a company car and orgininally I was going to opt for a new Leon Cupra to replace the LCR however when I got a quote on the R, despite it having a £6k more list price than my old LCR it came in as approx £15 a month cheaper on the scheme hence it was a no brainer.


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> Glad the Golf is getting good reviews, i have finally managed to book a test drive, my local dealer is getting me a demo in on the 7th of April so will report back.


Whoa, nice work Shaun!:car:


----------



## Derekh929

Balddee2 said:


> Have only had mine for a week so views need to be taken with a pinch of salt but totally love it.
> 
> Came from a Leon Cupra R (mk2) and its like stepping up another 2 leagues in terms of build quality, ride, equipment levels etc. Can't comment much on the power difference as am busy running it in, however the EVO and Top Gear reviews give a clear indication of its cross country pace.
> 
> In a sad old man kind of way am really loving the DSG (never had this / auto before) as it makes it a real jekyll and Hyde car. Stick it in D for the rush hour traffic and flick it into race/sport for the fun times
> 
> The looks are growing on me, wasnt a big fan at first however it does attract a lot of attention so must be ok! Wasn't a fan of Lapiz blue colour either when started to see some of the photo's coming through showing how dark it was yet thats grown on me a lot too, love the fact its two diff colours in the light / shade. Standard alloys havent grown on me, look nice when clean but a tad dull otherwise though I'm not a major fan of the optional 19's either.
> 
> Great car so far, cant wait to finish running it in.
> 
> Fyi - reasons for opting for one was it is a company car and orgininally I was going to opt for a new Leon Cupra to replace the LCR however when I got a quote on the R, despite it having a £6k more list price than my old LCR it came in as approx £15 a month cheaper on the scheme hence it was a no brainer.


Finally a good post in this thread that makes a lot of sense and buying a company car other than using your own cash is a completely different game imho.
and re DSG yes good auto boxes can makes sense even though your younger , says he having got my first auto box last year 8 speed sport box in beemer it grows on you.

Thanks for your honest opinion best post in the thread so far , what do others think?

Running it in does anyone do this anymore , I thought all these engines were pre bench run, apart from something like M3 etc mat be wrong though running does not sound much fun in that car I would tear my little left hair out a 2k rpm


----------



## SteveTDCi

I've never been a fan of the DSG, its just not as smooth as a proper auto. The 8 speed auto in the Jag XF hire car I had last week was absolutely perfect, it changed well and you couldn't tell it was changing without looking at the rev counter.

I'll give you Lapiz Blue is a great colour, enjoy it, I miss my Leon Cupra


----------



## Balddee2

Running in is a funny one, the dealers tell you there's no need for it yet its very clear in the manual that for the 1st 1,000 kms only use two thirds of the top speed and dont use full throttle and then phase it in after then for the next 500kms! As its a company car theres a large part of me going nar bo77ocks to that, won't be my problem if anything goes wrong after 3 years however I'm thinking I may buy this one at the end and opt out of the car scheme, though I did say that when I first got the LCR!


----------



## RisingPower

Derekh929 said:


> Finally a good post in this thread that makes a lot of sense and buying a company car other than using your own cash is a completely different game imho.
> and re DSG yes good auto boxes can makes sense even though your younger , says he having got my first auto box last year 8 speed sport box in beemer it grows on you.
> 
> Thanks for your honest opinion best post in the thread so far , what do others think?
> 
> Running it in does anyone do this anymore , I thought all these engines were pre bench run, apart from something like M3 etc mat be wrong though running does not sound much fun in that car I would tear my little left hair out a 2k rpm


An m3 doesn't sound fun?


----------



## Derekh929

RisingPower said:


> An m3 doesn't sound fun?


No :lol: it may need the engine running in and service after 1500 or 3000 miles


----------



## Derekh929

SteveTDCi said:


> I've never been a fan of the DSG, its just not as smooth as a proper auto. The 8 speed auto in the Jag XF hire car I had last week was absolutely perfect, it changed well and you couldn't tell it was changing without looking at the rev counter.
> 
> I'll give you Lapiz Blue is a great colour, enjoy it, I miss my Leon Cupra


Is it the DSG that is in S5 as I have driven it , was not as good as mine in the Beemer 8 speed sport auto , but I only drove it for 30min


----------



## RisingPower

Derekh929 said:


> No :lol: it may need the engine running in and service after 1500 or 3000 miles


You're strange  And wrong, but mainly just strange


----------



## 182_Blue

And back to the Golf, good to hear your enjoying it.



Balddee2 said:


> Have only had mine for a week so views need to be taken with a pinch of salt but totally love it.
> 
> Came from a Leon Cupra R (mk2) and its like stepping up another 2 leagues in terms of build quality, ride, equipment levels etc. Can't comment much on the power difference as am busy running it in, however the EVO and Top Gear reviews give a clear indication of its cross country pace.
> 
> In a sad old man kind of way am really loving the DSG (never had this / auto before) as it makes it a real jekyll and Hyde car. Stick it in D for the rush hour traffic and flick it into race/sport for the fun times
> 
> The looks are growing on me, wasnt a big fan at first however it does attract a lot of attention so must be ok! Wasn't a fan of Lapiz blue colour either when started to see some of the photo's coming through showing how dark it was yet thats grown on me a lot too, love the fact its two diff colours in the light / shade. Standard alloys havent grown on me, look nice when clean but a tad dull otherwise though I'm not a major fan of the optional 19's either.
> 
> Great car so far, cant wait to finish running it in.
> 
> Fyi - reasons for opting for one was it is a company car and orgininally I was going to opt for a new Leon Cupra to replace the LCR however when I got a quote on the R, despite it having a £6k more list price than my old LCR it came in as approx £15 a month cheaper on the scheme hence it was a no brainer.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Derekh929 said:


> Is it the DSG that is in S5 as I have driven it , was not as good as mine in the Beemer 8 speed sport auto , but I only drove it for 30min


It depends on age, the early ones were torque converters, the later ones are dual shift, the r8 auto oz was dreadful


----------



## 182_Blue

Fancy a golf R but like carrying wardrobes about or have large doggies or like to go dogging then VW may make this to please you.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Actually that looks better than the hatch. The Leon is going to get a cupra estate too. The new golf estate is massive, I managed to just about squeeze a single bed in the back of one.


----------



## possul

Nice to see them following fords footsteps (st estate) p)
No that will be cool to most however the ford wont be


----------



## robertdon777

That will be mega.

4wd 300bhp and you can pretend to the Mrs you're having it to be practical.

2 exhausts rather than the 4 ovals looks much better too. 4 exhausts for a 2.0 4 pot is 2 too many.


----------



## wylie coyote

Thought I'd dust this old thread off.....:tumbleweed:

I see that Autocar is the latest of the magazines to give the R a positive review. Most of them don't seem to have noticed the price and that it's just a Golf!


----------



## Soul boy 68

robertdon777 said:


> That will be mega.
> 
> 4wd 300bhp and you can pretend to the Mrs you're having it to be practical.
> 
> 2 exhausts rather than the 4 ovals looks much better too. 4 exhausts for a 2.0 4 pot is 2 too many.


IMO 4 exhausts are more of a disign feature than for performance as twin pipes are usually sufficient.


----------



## chillly

wylie coyote said:


> Thought I'd dust this old thread off.....:tumbleweed:
> 
> I see that Autocar is the latest of the magazines to give the R a positive review. Most of them don't seem to have noticed the price and that it's just a Golf!


Nice bit of dusting i must say


----------



## wylie coyote

chillly said:


> Nice bit of dusting i must say


:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

I've got a test drive of an 'R' booked for Saturday whilst my R32 is being serviced and MOT'd. 

My thoughts will follow. :driver:

Alan W


----------



## amiller

Alan W said:


> I've got a test drive of an 'R' booked for Saturday whilst my R32 is being serviced and MOT'd.
> 
> My thoughts will follow. :driver:
> 
> Alan W


Would be very keen to hear/read your thoughts Alan; it's on my radar along with a used RS3 and new S3.

:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

amiller said:


> Would be very keen to hear/read your thoughts Alan; it's on my radar along with a used RS3 and new S3.
> 
> :thumb:


If you want any info on the R, let me know...


----------



## Alan W

amiller said:


> Would be very keen to hear/read your thoughts Alan; it's on my radar along with a used RS3 and new S3.
> 
> :thumb:


'R' test drive didn't happen I'm afraid Andy.  Despite being at the dealership for 3.1/2 hours today and arranging the test drive wth them 2 weeks ago they couldn't provide a car. They even phoned last night to confirm the car would be available at 11am. :wall:

I have a very good relationship with the service manager and even he couldn't believe it. :doublesho

Alan W


----------



## wylie coyote

Hope you can have a go in one soon Alan. This has happened to a few people at various dealerships recently...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Alan W said:


> 'R' test drive didn't happen I'm afraid Andy.  Despite being at the dealership for 3.1/2 hours today and arranging the test drive wth them 2 weeks ago they couldn't provide a car. They even phoned last night to confirm the car would be available at 11am. :wall:
> 
> I have a very good relationship with the service manager and even he couldn't believe it. :doublesho
> 
> Alan W


That's terrible service.

So what was their excuse for the no-show 'R' test drive?


----------



## Alan W

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That's terrible service.
> 
> So what was their excuse for the no-show 'R' test drive?


The car was at another dealership for test drives and it was 'outwith their control'. 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W

wylie coyote said:


> Hope you can have a go in one soon Alan. This has happened to a few people at various dealerships recently...


Cheers Wylie! :thumb: I'm not too fussed to be honest because it has probably saved me £20k plus! :lol:

My own car has only covered <7K miles and draws a lot of admiration and attention and the sound of the V6 engine is music to my ears! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## wylie coyote

Alan W said:


> Cheers Wylie! :thumb: I'm not too fussed to be honest because it has probably saved me £20k plus! :lol:
> 
> My own car has only covered <7K miles and draws a lot of admiration and attention and the sound of the V6 engine is music to my ears! :argie:
> 
> Alan W


But you need an everyday car as well though don't you?
I would hope the dealership will be on the phone to you first thing on Monday - not very impressive organisation by them....


----------



## Alan W

wylie coyote said:


> But you need an everyday car as well though don't you?


:lol: I walk (a lot) and let the train take the strain.  Driving infrequently is then much more fun and I'm also fitter and healthier for it. :thumb:



wylie coyote said:


> I would hope the dealership will be on the phone to you first thing on Monday - not very impressive organisation by them....


No phonecall expected, I told them I wouldn't be back! :devil:

Alan W


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Whoa, nice work Shaun!:car:


Well i finally managed a test drive (after a 140 mile round trip !), i have to say it was a very positive test drive, i liked everything about it, the speed is superb, it sounds nice there is no noticeable lag with the turbo, the DSG works really well with the R,it has really good positive steering , i like the interior and even the multi coloured nappa leather looked good.

I was very pleased with the whole package, i gave it the beans down a local bypass and my god it flies, quicker than my last R even with its remap !, i managed to surprise a Porsche Cayenne from the lights too :lol:, also whilst driving through the town and on the motorway it got loads of glances.

:driver::driver:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Have you put a deposit down though ? Are you going to try something like the m235i or Leon cupra as a comparison ?


----------



## 182_Blue

SteveTDCi said:


> Have you put a deposit down though ? Are you going to try something like the m235i or Leon cupra as a comparison ?


Actually i have looked into both of those (especially the Seat) but neither float my boat for various reasons that i wont go into.


----------



## wylie coyote

Great news Shaun - kept that a bit quiet! Glad to hear that you were impressed by it - may not be a looker as far as some are concerned, but definitely a great drive. Going to wait for the R400?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Go for it Shaun, sounds like a done deal.


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Great news Shaun - kept that a bit quiet! Glad to hear that you were impressed by it - may not be a looker as far as some are concerned, but definitely a great drive. Going to wait for the R400?


I was bored this morning and had a ring around and one dealer (Solihull) said I could have a test drive ASAP so off i went, I hadn't planned it at all TBH.

It's truly a great car though, seems like all the magazines etc are spot on.


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> I was bored this morning and had a ring around and one dealer (Solihull) said I could have a test drive ASAP so off i went, I hadn't planned it at all TBH.
> 
> It's truly a great car though, seems like all the magazines etc are spot on.


So, not much within the price and performance bracket to touch it that's new then...:thumb:
Hooray for being bored!


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Great news Shaun - kept that a bit quiet! Glad to hear that you were impressed by it - may not be a looker as far as some are concerned, but definitely a great drive. Going to wait for the R400?


If the R400 was say 4-5k more then i would but i doubt it will :lol:


----------



## organisys

andy665 said:


> Maybe I'm getting old but I really don't understand the bhp race that is taking place at the moment
> 
> Manufacturers marketing departments have convinced the public that more bhp automatically makes a better car
> 
> Whilst I do not doubt that the current crop of hot hatches are immensely capable I would question whether they provide as much fun as the much lower powered cars of the past
> 
> From a personal point of view some of the most enjoyable driving experiences I have had have been in lower powered cars where there has been the challenge of maintaining speed (particularly across country)
> 
> Give me a nicely sorted 205GTi / Racing Puma over any of the current hot hatches for pure enjoyment


This. I have had more fun in a Mk2 Golf 8v with 110bhp and skinny tyres and a lead foot than any of the modern heavy dull boxes I have driven.

Personally I'd prefer manufacturers to lighten cars and power outputs can go down!

;-)


----------



## organisys

DW58 said:


> DSG all the way, it's faster. I know that the true petrol heads are obsessed with stirring the pot manually, but you just need to look at the figures, 0-62 in 5.3sec in manual, but 4.9sec in DSG.
> 
> Many members here won't agree with me and I don't care, give me DSG any day.


That's just a numbers game, marketing nonsense, are you going to notice the difference on the road?

How many times do you actually do full bore, launches from traffic lights on the public road?

0-60 times are dumb, same as max BHP.

Road cars are all about in gear times, torque figures and better still, show me a torque graph.


----------



## Soul boy 68

organisys said:


> That's just a numbers game, marketing nonsense, are you going to notice the difference on the road?
> 
> How many times do you actually do full bore, launches from traffic lights on the public road?
> 
> 0-60 times are dumb, same as max BHP.
> 
> Road cars are all about in gear times, torque figures and better still, show me a torque graph.


I agree that a car with really good torque for example over 300 ft lb of torque through the gears will matter more to some people than BHP at top end. IMO though.


----------



## Kerr

organisys said:


> That's just a numbers game, marketing nonsense, are you going to notice the difference on the road?
> 
> How many times do you actually do full bore, launches from traffic lights on the public road?
> 
> 0-60 times are dumb, same as max BHP.
> 
> Road cars are all about in gear times, torque figures and better still, show me a torque graph.


People like playing Top Trumps. You find one statistic that beats other cars and stick with that although you lose in other catagories.

As you say, rarely is anybody going to be doing full bore launches as the stress this puts on the transmission will knock the life out of it, especially with 4wd.

You'll also look like a complete idiot on the road if you do.

Having spent many a day at a drag strip, I'd say about 90% of people don't get near optimum times anyways.

I'm still not sold on any of the DCT boxes, but they do offer blistering initial acceleration at the expense of driver interaction and fun.

They don't make the car any faster once moving at speed.


----------



## robertdon777

RS2 was quicker than a Macca F1 from 0-30mph

But again standing starts don't tell the full story.

911's are always quick off the line (for their power) purely because of the traction advantage having a lump over the rear wheels gives.


----------



## 182_Blue

organisys said:


> That's just a numbers game, marketing nonsense, are you going to notice the difference on the road?
> 
> How many times do you actually do full bore, launches from traffic lights on the public road?
> 
> 0-60 times are dumb, same as max BHP.
> 
> Road cars are all about in gear times, torque figures and better still, show me a torque graph.


DSG is consistently quick, its doesnt get affected by the driver fluffing changes etc, below is a interesting video of DSG versus a manual on a MK6 golf R.






All that besides i love the way DSG works and thats what matters to me :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> DSG is consistently quick, its doesnt get affected by the driver fluffing changes etc, below is a Ieresting video of DSG versus a manual on a MK6 golf R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that besides i love the way DSG works :thumb:


How often do you fluff a gear change?

It looks to me as if he is losing all the time from a start. You hear the manual bogging down a bit whereas the DSG doesn't. He's nowhere near breaking traction which you should be on the threshold of for setting the best times.

4k isn't optimum revs for launching a 4wd car. The best times from the brave guys give it way more than that.

Watch the guick guys launch EVOs and Subarus. Ask them how long clutches last though. :lol:


----------



## robertdon777

I only ever did one full bore launch in my Subaru. The noise was enough to put me off doing it again, fast though and pinned you back in the seat, so much so that you had to really think and remember to go for second gear when things got a little calmer.


----------



## SteveTDCi

The only reason dsg is quicker to 60 is because it's all controlled by the ecu, there is no manual involvement except for pushing a button. Give me a proper auto over a dsg box any day, they are not in the the same league dsg that is.


----------



## 182_Blue

^^ I find the opposite, we all like different things though i guess.


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> I only ever did one full bore launch in my Subaru. The noise was enough to put me off doing it again, fast though and pinned you back in the seat, so much so that you had to really think and remember to go for second gear when things got a little calmer.


I used to go to Crail a lot in my tuned Astra GSi turbo.

I could beat the EVOs and STIs upto quite a good power level over the quarter mile if they couldn't nail their start. That was most of them.

The few guys that had the balls to give it everything and dump the clutch few off the line at a rate that was impossible to catch over a short distance. Crail seemed to offer the perfect grip for decent powered 4wd cars.

They launched with a perfect balance of the wheels just spinning.

You can see the time on line.

I see the Golf R set a time of 13.4sec at 105MPH which is very good.

Just having a look at Crail.. BMW 335D 13.4secs at 108.1MPH which is impressive from a diesel especially since RWD is difficult to launch at Crail. Unless it's a new 335D and has xdrive.

http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/showdrag.php?RID=9&EVDate=2014-04-13

A see a guy with a A45 AMG has been setting really quick times.

http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/showdrag.php?RID=21&EVDate=2014-03-30

[email protected] is very fast.


----------



## Balddee2

Shaun said:


> DSG is consistently quick, its doesnt get affected by the driver fluffing changes etc, below is a interesting video of DSG versus a manual on a MK6 golf R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that besides i love the way DSG works and thats what matters to me :thumb:


Go for it! 1500 miles in with my DSG'd 7R am loving it  first car I've had with DSG and think its great definitely makes it faster in the real world as you don't loose time changing gear, having said that it's not like you can drive round everywhere having drag races! Basically it just makes the acceleration constant as opposed to having a slight lull when changing gear. Also you can just be lazy and stick it in Drive for the rush hour commute. Also the DSG works far better with the Adaptive Cruise Control as it obv changes the gears for you.

Just get on and order it you'll love it!


----------



## 182_Blue

Look what I just got :car:


----------



## muzzer

Very nice shaun, very nice indeed.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Looks lovelly. wheres the rest of the pics!


----------



## possul

Are the back lights tinted? Or just the pic
White suits the car i think


----------



## robertdon777

White, the best colour for one!


----------



## 182_Blue

possul said:


> Are the back lights tinted? Or just the pic
> White suits the car i think


Yes the R has tinted lights as standard


----------



## 182_Blue

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Looks lovelly. wheres the rest of the pics!


Busy driving it, race mode =:car::doublesho:devil:


----------



## chillly

Shaun said:


> Busy driving it, race mode =:car::doublesho:devil:


Bet your not driving in race mode yet. unless youve run it in already 

How you liking it dude?


----------



## 182_Blue

chillly said:


> Bet your not driving in race mode yet. unless youve run it in already
> 
> How you liking it dude?


Oh yes, running in, i knew there was something i should do LOL (joke, i did it on my test drive ), Its amazing, truly LOL, the only down side is the car was a 'new' stock car so i had to accept the spec it had so i got the 18" wheels, but did get the leather and sat nav pro, so i will be trying to find some 19's or getting something after market.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Ooh, golf se ? Only kidding


----------



## 182_Blue

Yes i know it has the wrong wheels on


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Looks lovelly mate. Like the seats aswell


----------



## 182_Blue

I want the OEM 19's but there's non about anywhere !!, so i was considering these in the mean time (as they are similar to the OEM 19's) ?


----------



## 182_Blue

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Looks lovelly mate. Like the seats aswell


Thanks, i was dubious about the seats from pictures but in the flesh they are very nice.


----------



## possul




----------



## Balddee2

Congrats, looks great youll def love it!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Well done Shaun, looks sweet, may you have many years of driving pleasure in that R :car:


----------



## Alan W

Shaun said:


> Yes i know it has the wrong wheels on


I guess you couldn't wait! :lol:

Looks nice all the same. 

Enjoy. :driver:

Alan W


----------



## RisingPower

I actually kinda like the wheels, but not as much as some dpes 

I actually also like it a lot more in white, but i'm still not sure about those seats.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> I actually kinda like the wheels, but not as much as some dpes
> 
> I actually also like it a lot more in white, but i'm still not sure about those seats.


You would feel better if you got your bottom on them


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> You would feel better if you got your bottom on them


Oh yeah, you mean the seats :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Shaun - You need to start your own thread on your Golf R mate 

I can't keep looking thro' 74 pages on here looking for updates :lol:

Golf is bloody gorgeous BTW :doublesho

Don't know what's wrong with the factory 18's TBH


----------



## RisingPower

Bristle Hound said:


> Shaun - You need to start your own thread on your Golf R mate
> 
> I can't keep looking thro' 74 pages on here looking for updates :lol:
> 
> Golf is bloody gorgeous BTW :doublesho
> 
> Don't know what's wrong with the factory 18's TBH


They're not dpe's  Though tbh imho they're better than the oz racing and bbs are just boring.


----------



## wylie coyote

Congrats Shaun, I knew you'd get it sorted in the end!
Looks sweet - bet you feel like the cat that's got the cream...
Can't wait for the full prep write up.:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Congrats Shaun, I knew you'd get it sorted in the end!
> Looks sweet - bet you feel like the cat that's got the cream...
> Can't wait for the full prep write up.:thumb:


Cheers, now keep your eyes peeled for those prets. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

Shaun said:


> Yes i know it has the wrong wheels on


looks good Shaun, wheels are easily remedied


----------



## 182_Blue

Yes i know Kev ;-)


----------



## robertdon777

Just powder coat the alloys black for now, take the bling off them.


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Just powder coat the alloys black for now, take the bling off them.


So basically turn them from a nice machined finish to chav black?


----------



## robertdon777

Or halfords bling to discreet black.

Remember VW group alloys with that style alloys always suffer from the dreaded corrosion on the face so powder coating is the best option anyway.

Graphite would work too to please RP.


----------



## 182_Blue

I did plan to powder coated them if I can't get the 19's.


----------



## chillly

Shaun said:


> Yes i know it has the wrong wheels on


I think its a great looking car mate! Not at all Dull Like Rising power said.

You should give 182 blue a shout as you have alot in common mate:wave:


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Or halfords bling to discreet black.
> 
> Remember VW group alloys with that style alloys always suffer from the dreaded corrosion on the face so powder coating is the best option anyway.
> 
> Graphite would work too to please RP.


Machine polished vw wheels generally aren't a halfrauds special.

M3 wheels suffered from the same issue, but they look crap powdercoated unless it was on something like a blue/red m3 and an anthracite like finish.

Black is anything but discreet on a white car, i'm not sure it's possible to get more contrast?


----------



## RisingPower

chillly said:


> I think its a great looking car mate! Not at all Dull Like Rising power said.
> 
> You should give 182 blue a shout as you have alot in common mate:wave:


I said I changed my mind about it in white at least.

Maybe where I said bbs are boring? I stand by that though.

I still would want a shoutier car personally, but I certainly see the appeal of it in white.


----------



## chillly

Heres another white. :thumb:


__
https://flic.kr/p/nevCKW


----------



## chillly

Avanti also has a mk7 in white which looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## Avanti

RisingPower said:


> I said I changed my mind about it in white at least.
> 
> Maybe where I said bbs are boring? I stand by that though.
> 
> I still would want a shoutier car personally, *but I certainly see the appeal of it in white.*


No fancy angles or the R I'm afraid, but I'm glad I went for the Oryx white, and surprisingly, stays clean


----------



## chillly

Stunning car mate:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Just did an insurance quote and its come back with the lowest being £156 !!!, bargain LOL.


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> Just did an insurance quote and its come back with the lowest being £156 !!!, bargain LOL.


Or are you old?:lol:

Nah, great innit - that radar thingy on the front makes a hell of a difference!:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

chillly said:


> I think its a great looking car mate! Not at all Dull Like Rising power said.
> 
> You should give 182 blue a shout as you have alot in common mate:wave:


Mmmm, very perceptive me ol' chilly!


----------



## chillly

wylie coyote said:


> Mmmm, very perceptive me ol' chilly!


Hi mate. Somtimes thou mate i dont know why i bother 

You well mate? I also herd a rumour the otherday someone saw your car out on the road. It must of been a mirage as it never comes out the garage :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

chillly said:


> Hi mate. Somtimes thou mate i dont know why i bother
> 
> You well mate? I also herd a rumour the otherday someone saw your car out on the road. It must of been a mirage as it never comes out the garage :thumb:


If it comes out of the garage it gets dirty - can't be having that!

All well cheers, said vehicle is running in nicely and I'm starting to get my head around DSG.:thumb:


----------



## chillly

wylie coyote said:


> If it comes out of the garage it gets dirty - can't be having that!
> 
> All well cheers, said vehicle is running in nicely and I'm starting to get my head around DSG.:thumb:


Keep how your enjoying to yourself please. Its not fair on some :lol::thumb:

DSG yummy :thumb:


----------



## garycha

wylie coyote said:


> Mmmm, very perceptive me ol' chilly!


No ****?


----------



## chillly

Shaun the company who represent borbet in the uk is these http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...vYDYCQ&usg=AFQjCNEPXQ2K2JO3D3YmnFlQgWBZt8vOHg

However good luck with trying to buy some prets from them as i tried for you and they do not sell them.

However Tps sell them= http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...wIHQBg&usg=AFQjCNHJ1fl3Qj54Dzxjt8GNmDWoj6LCQA
Wait for it £714.42 each but that includes VAT:doublesho Plus tyres :doublesho:doublesho HTH chillly


----------



## 182_Blue

Thanks, I thought the old R wheels were expensive at £550 + Vat, god knows why they are that much, I do get 25% of TPS but still that's a mad price!


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> Or are you old?:lol:
> 
> Nah, great innit - that radar thingy on the front makes a hell of a difference!:thumb:


Well 43 so fairly old but not that old , couldn't believe the price TBH, it's the cheapest car i have insured or tried quotes on.

Forgot to mention that I got some nice little free gifts from the dealerships manager and although little I really appreciated them, I especially liked this below that my little one loves as it's a money box also.


----------



## Bristle Hound

chillly said:


> Shaun the company who represent borbet in the uk is these http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...vYDYCQ&usg=AFQjCNEPXQ2K2JO3D3YmnFlQgWBZt8vOHg
> 
> However good luck with trying to buy some prets from them as i tried for you and they do not sell them.
> 
> However Tps sell them= http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...wIHQBg&usg=AFQjCNHJ1fl3Qj54Dzxjt8GNmDWoj6LCQA
> Wait for it £714.42 each but that includes VAT:doublesho Plus tyres :doublesho:doublesho HTH chillly


Must be a VAG thing with the wheels :wall::wall::wall:

Just been into the Audi main stealers to find out how much a wheel for my Audi is (which are 19's & take 255/35 19 tyres which cost a bl00dy fortune too :wall

£700.50 per wheel! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho



I asked the Parts Manager if that was for a set of 4 he said no its each, at which I proceeded to ask him if he was taking the **** :doublesho Didnt seem to impressed at that comment! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower

Bristle Hound said:


> Must be a VAG thing with the wheels :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> Just been into the Audi main stealers to find out how much a wheel for my Audi is (which are 19's & take 255/35 19 tyres which cost a bl00dy fortune too :wall
> 
> £700.50 per wheel! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the Parts Manager if that was for a set of 4 he said no its each, at which I proceeded to ask him if he was taking the **** :doublesho Didnt seem to impressed at that comment! :lol::lol::lol:


It's not just a vag thing, csl's were silly money per wheel and those audi wheels, really don't look that great. They can only charge so much as they're dealers.

Csl wheels were quite nice and maybe even worth the money. Think rays on the zed are something ridiculous too, cost a fraction to buy barely used rays, that said, they are made by a proper company at least.

I dunno what 255/35/19s you're buying but unless they're michelins they're not that expensive.


----------



## Bristle Hound

RisingPower said:


> and those audi wheels, really don't look that great.


:doublesho Thanks for that! 
TBH I prefer the OEM look & not the 'Max Power' look. Its an age thing! :lol:



RisingPower said:


> I dunno what 255/35/19s you're buying but unless they're michelins they're not that expensive.


255 35 19 Continental ContiSportContact 3's, which when I last replaced two last year were £200 a corner fitted at my local tyre stealers

Just noticed Camskills are knocking 'em out at £157.75 per tyre (plus fitting of course)
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m55b1066s...:_74dB/RS_GB?gclid=CKjos-aqkL4CFabLtAodlykA7g

Still I couldnt have waited a year for the replacements :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

Clayed and polished the front end today


----------



## bigmac3161

I'm depressed now I've got to wait till end of July for my R to come white like urs only manual and 2 less doors


----------



## RisingPower

Bristle Hound said:


> :doublesho Thanks for that!
> TBH I prefer the OEM look & not the 'Max Power' look. Its an age thing! :lol:
> 
> 255 35 19 Continental ContiSportContact 3's, which when I last replaced two last year were £200 a corner fitted at my local tyre stealers
> 
> Just noticed Camskills are knocking 'em out at £157.75 per tyre (plus fitting of course)
> http://www.camskill.co.uk/m55b1066s...:_74dB/RS_GB?gclid=CKjos-aqkL4CFabLtAodlykA7g
> 
> Still I couldnt have waited a year for the replacements :lol::lol::lol:


Csl wheels are oem, I prefer them to the audi wheels.


----------



## possul

I defo dont like those wheels but car looks awesome.
Im yet to new car detail but imagine it to be great!


----------



## eddie bullit

VAG parts/servicing is well overpriced...nicely built cars but not that special IMO.. and yes I do own one. For the time being anyway.


----------



## bigmac3161

The wheels don't show up well in pics but look great in real life i picked them over the 19".


----------



## bigmac3161

eddie bullit said:


> VAG parts/servicing is well overpriced...nicely built cars but not that special IMO.. and yes I do own one. For the time being anyway.


Show me a car brands that servicing ain't overpriced.


----------



## 182_Blue

bigmac3161 said:


> Show me a car brands that servicing ain't overpriced.


When i had my scircocco R it was cheaper to service than my wifes 95bhp fiesta, seriously.


----------



## 182_Blue

bigmac3161 said:


> The wheels don't show up well in pics but look great in real life i picked them over the 19".


Change your order and get the 19's and i will swap them and give you £1400 :lol:

I do agree though it's a better looking wheel in the flesh.


----------



## 182_Blue

possul said:


> I defo dont like those wheels but car looks awesome.
> Im yet to new car detail but imagine it to be great!


As soon as I find a set of 19's they are gone :lol:


----------



## Kerr

I finally after much effort had a shot or the R. 

It is a Mars bar car.


----------



## 182_Blue

No idea what that means?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> I finally after much effort had a shot or the R.
> 
> It is a Mars bar car.


Mars bar


----------



## bigmac3161

What helps u work rest and play.


----------



## 182_Blue

At a guess he didn't like it PMSL


----------



## RisingPower

bigmac3161 said:


> Show me a car brands that servicing ain't overpriced.


Honda?


----------



## bigmac3161

Yes but there cars are fugly.


----------



## MK1Campaign

Im a VAG boy but the standard wheels are truly horrific. The 19's make the car imo.


----------



## 182_Blue

MK1Campaign said:


> Im a VAG boy but the standard wheels are truly horrific. The 19's make the car imo.


Don't sugar coat it will you :lol:, i have to say i agree with you a bit, although as said they look far better in the flesh, everyone who's physically seen them say they love them and that I would be mad to change them.

Anyway eyes peeled for some 19" pretorias.


----------



## yetizone

Just caught up with the thread - nice choice Shaun :thumb:

Was admiring a car very similar to yours in the dealership where I recently bought our MK6 GTi from - I really like the interior of the new R. Think the 19" wheels definitely do look better, but I still like the 18's..


----------



## 182_Blue

yetizone said:


> Just caught up with the thread - nice choice Shaun :thumb:
> 
> Was admiring a car very similar to yours in the dealership where I recently bought our MK6 GTi from - I really like the interior of the new R. Think the 19" wheels definitely do look better, but I still like the 18's..


 Thanks, it's very nice, looks like all the positive reviews in the press were all spot on, just wish I could find some 19s, no hurry I guess as the 18s are Ok in the flesh.


----------



## bigmac3161

Sod what the press think as long as ur enjoying it that's the main thing. I kept seeing reviews about its good but is it really worth 4grand more than a GTI oh yes it is. Plus when u've added the performance pack and 19" cause the standard GTI wheels are horrible there's not much difference in price.


----------



## Kerr

A Mars bar. Sweet enough to keep most people happy. 

It was exactly as I though it would be to drive. Initial ommph seemed strong, although the lag is noticeable as it was on the S3 too. It was a little odd that it didn't always seem apparent, but if you did try to pick up from lower down it did seem flat at times.

On the move it was fine and performed exactly like I'd expect from a near 300bhp hatch. It does exactly what you ask and was all safe and secure without drama. 

I didn't get to go too fast though. 

It is a perfectly good hot hatch that will satisfy most. 

As I had already noticed and most people agree, those wheels are awful. 

I would also find it hard to live with those seats. They do look ugly and feel low rent. They remind me of the computer chair I bought from Argos many years ago. 

The other thing I'm not too keen on is the image the R is building. It seems to be the car the "Yoofs" desire. It did pull in quite a few glances from the boy racers. 

The S3's looks are warming on me a bit I've seen some more. Looks a little more conservative and grown up. It is a little anonymous and nobody seemed to bat an eyelid. 

Driving them a few days apart they felt exactly the same. I honestly couldn't tell any difference. The Golf R is said to be better at the limit, but obviously in the real world you'll never be there.

The Audi certainly felt a step up in quality and worth the premium in my opinion. Certainly the better every day car for that. 

The S3 saloon actually looks really good in pictures. 

I also noticed the R and S3 had average fuel consumptions of 25-26mpg. Possibly a harder life and lots of short journeys, but I thought that was a bit poor for a 2.0. 

All in all they are both good cars. If you are looking to buy a hot hatch they have obviously got to be considered. I wasn't really in the market for a hot hatch, but thought I'd have a go to see if it maybe did itch my scratch enough. They didn't. Good hot hatches but not in the class I want to be. 

If I was in the market, the M135i is still the better car in my opinion. Significantly faster with a far sweeter engine. 

I see the Aberdeen dealer has taken the 19s off their demo car and the white one I seen in February has now been pre-registered. 

Not seen anywhere near as many as I thought I was going to. Especially with the amount of people I've read have ordered one. 

I wonder if all those cheap lease deals have killed the market to buy one? 3 months is a long time for car to be sat idle.


----------



## 182_Blue

^^ Well at least you can move on now.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> ^^ Well at least you can move on now.


Snappy.


----------



## 182_Blue

Again i dont understand your reply ?


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Again i dont understand your reply ?


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?rd=1&word=snappy


----------



## 182_Blue

If you mean "_1. Also: snappish apt to speak sharply or irritably_" then your wrong, you have tried the R so now you can move on, simple really, i didnt have alot else to say as your post wasn't really a surprise to me.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> At a guess he didn't like it PMSL





Shaun said:


> If you mean "_1. Also: snappish apt to speak sharply or irritably_" then your wrong, you have tried the R so now you can move on, simple really, i didnt have alot else to say as your post wasn't really a surprise to me.


It must have been a suprise as you guessed I didn't like it.

It is a good car like I have just said above. I've already said numerous times it is one of the better looking hatches with the right wheels on it.

I do have the above quibbles that are there for everyone to see to form their own opinion. That isn't a surprise as you'll find lots of people, and magazines, that share that opinion.


----------



## RisingPower

bigmac3161 said:


> Yes but there cars are fugly.


Urm no.

http://www.honda.co.uk/cars/comingsoon/nsxconcept/

But the servicing for anything interesting is never cheap.


----------



## chillly

Shaun said:


> As soon as I find a set of 19's they are gone :lol:


Good luck with that tall order mate:thumb: Or are you taking out a 2nd mortgage for new ones :doublesho With tyres its best part of 4k less your 25% of course.

I spoke to the guy at Borbet who apparantly make them and they said they can not help in any way :doublesho


----------



## 182_Blue

chillly said:


> Good luck with that tall order mate:thumb: Or are you taking out a 2nd mortgage for new ones :doublesho With tyres its best part of 4k less your 25% of course.
> 
> I spoke to the guy at Borbet who apparantly make them and they said they can not help in any way :doublesho


I know of 2 sets but both are too much money, i guess i need to wait a bit , thanks for checking though.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I do think the s3 looks nicer and the cupra a cheaper alternative but the m235i would also be on my list to try.some press rave about the r, others say the gti is a better car or the cupra is better ... I guess if you are in the market for a hot hatch the market has something for everyone, although some look like a low spec model with a set of big wheels. Hot hatches shouldn't be subtle.


----------



## Soul boy 68

SteveTDCi said:


> I do think the s3 looks nicer and the cupra a cheaper alternative but the m235i would also be on my list to try.some press rave about the r, others say the gti is a better car or the cupra is better ... I guess if you are in the market for a hot hatch the market has something for everyone, although some look like a low spec model with a set of big wheels. Hot hatches shouldn't be subtle.


Modern hatches do look a little subtle compared to how they used to be but you can still tell the difference from their respective siblings like twin or quad tail pipes, roof spoilers, bigger wheels and more aggressive bumpers that tell you they are the performance version. All IMHO


----------



## RisingPower

Soul boy 68 said:


> Modern hatches do look a little subtle compared to how they used to be but you can still tell the difference from their respective siblings like twin or quad tail pipes, roof spoilers, bigger wheels and more aggressive bumpers that tell you they are the performance version. All IMHO


I don't think vw do in your face unless you count the w12 concept.


----------



## rf860

Soul boy 68 said:


> Modern hatches do look a little subtle compared to how they used to be but you can still tell the difference from their respective siblings like twin or quad tail pipes, roof spoilers, bigger wheels and more aggressive bumpers that tell you they are the performance version. All IMHO


What about the Astra Vxr and Megane RS? They really stand out from the normal models.


----------



## 182_Blue

I parked mine next to a normal MK7 today and it to me at least it really stood out LOL.


----------



## Soul boy 68

RisingPower said:


> I don't think vw do in your face unless you count the w12 concept.


I don't remember the W12 concept too well, maybe a pic to jog my memory.
And I agree VW don't do in your face cars and I am not to keen on any hot hatch that has in your face looks irrespective of what car maker does them. IMO in your face looks cars give you the impression they have come from Rip Speed . Remember them?


----------



## Soul boy 68

rf860 said:


> What about the Astra Vxr and Megane RS? They really stand out from the normal models.


They seem to be the only two that do stand out from their normal cars.


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> I don't remember the W12 concept too well, maybe a pic to jog my memory.
> And I agree VW don't do in your face cars and I am not to keen on any hot hatch that has in your face looks irrespective of what car maker does them. IMO in your face looks cars give you the impression they have come from rip speed. Remember them?


If i am honest i wouldn't buy one if it was in your face (as i guess alot of buyers wouldn't), its part of the attraction for me at my age.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> If i am honest i wouldn't buy one if it was in your face (as i guess alot of buyers wouldn't), its part of the attraction for me at my age.


Me too, maybe we are getting to old :lol:, just out of curiosity if the Golf R had in your face looks, would you have bought it?


----------



## 182_Blue

If it was green Focus RS in your face probably not, i have to consider what i look like getting out of it with a suit on and to me it wouldnt look right.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> If i am honest i wouldn't buy one if it was in your face (as i guess alot of buyers wouldn't), its part of the attraction for me at my age.


Yer ancient  Tbh I think the quad exhausts are a bit unnecessary, otherwise it's very subtle. There's a blue one at vindis next to where I work. It's a nice looking car, but, it looks a bit too much like the rest of the vws parked out front.

There's a couple on youtube with loud exhausts, which tbh really sound awful to me.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> If it was green Focus RS in your face probably not, i have to consider what i look like getting out of it with a suit on and to me it wouldnt look right.


Good gawd man, how old are you? 

Besides if you wore a suit regularly you'd be more likely to have an s8/rs6 

There's a c5 around here, sounds dirty on full chat.


----------



## RisingPower

Soul boy 68 said:


> I don't remember the W12 concept too well, maybe a pic to jog my memory.
> And I agree VW don't do in your face cars and I am not to keen on any hot hatch that has in your face looks irrespective of what car maker does them. IMO in your face looks cars give you the impression they have come from Rip Speed . Remember them?












It's not a big picture, honest 

I remember ripspeed, if you think volks/dpes are like them, you're much mistaken.

I see lots of golfs on dotz and other rubbish wheels, those are nothing like dpes.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> Good gawd man, how old are you?
> 
> Besides if you wore a suit regularly you'd be more likely to have an s8/rs6
> 
> There's a c5 around here, sounds dirty on full chat.


You see i dont see the need for a car thats as big as a S8 on the outside and no more practical than a hatch inside.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> You see i dont see the need for a car thats as big as a S8 on the outside and no more practical than a hatch inside.


I don't think it was ever about need 

Hatches are ridiculously practical, my ctr was more practical than my m3.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> I don't think it was ever about need
> 
> Hatches are ridiculously practical, my ctr was more practical than my m3.


I have to negotiate a rather tight car park every day and TBH a hatchback is about as long as i would want, i have never been a 'big' car fan though.


----------



## Soul boy 68

RisingPower said:


> It's not a big picture, honest
> 
> I remember ripspeed, if you think volks/dpes are like them, you're much mistaken.
> 
> I see lots of golfs on dotz and other rubbish wheels, those are nothing like dpes.


Thanks for the picture Rising Power but that car is not to my style I am afraid.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I just see vw trying to copy the audi s range with the quad pipes, at least the the r32 looked a little different.


----------



## 182_Blue

On driving it a bit more today I have had a play with some of the toys like the adaptive cruise control that uses the front radar to control your distance from the car in front etc, the anti crash stuff is quite nifty too (car brakes for you if it thinks your about to crash), the Nav is pretty good too and liking all the settings and controls on the centre screen. 
I just need to finish polishing it whilst trying not to upset my neighbours.


----------



## developer

I had a run with a Golf R today - I thought it went pretty well :thumb:.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Adaptive cruise is good but sometimes it gets caught out and slams on the brakes, the same with the brake assist. The sensors sometimes pick up the car to the side and apply the brakes quite hard for no reason.


----------



## possul

SteveTDCi said:


> Adaptive cruise is good but sometimes it gets caught out and slams on the brakes, the same with the brake assist. The sensors sometimes pick up the car to the side and apply the brakes quite hard for no reason.


I can imagine the insurance claim when a car slams into the back.
"my brakes just slammed on"


----------



## rf860

SteveTDCi said:


> Adaptive cruise is good but sometimes it gets caught out and slams on the brakes, the same with the brake assist. The sensors sometimes pick up the car to the side and apply the brakes quite hard for no reason.


Must be faulty cos mines never does that.

This feature is the best thing about the car to me. It's brilliant.


----------



## 182_Blue

rf860 said:


> Must be faulty cos mines never does that.
> 
> This feature is the best thing about the car to me. It's brilliant.


I agree, some say thats why the insurance is so cheap on them too compared to the last R and GTi etc.


----------



## robertdon777

Yeah the new GTi is five insurance groups lower than the previous down to this feature.

Probably the best piece of tech on a modern car considering our crowded roads and motorways.


----------



## Kerr

What do people pay to insure an R? 

It seems that all insurance is coming down these days. Mine is down to little over £200. It had dropped a bit in the last couple of years when there is no real reason, apart from the crack down in injury claims. 

Maximum NCB and being mid 30s, I'm past the high risk age category. 

Some of the cars I tried were all sub £200. £320 was Porsche 911 Carrera S quotes.


----------



## 182_Blue

£156 was my cheapest quote, the cheapest car i have ever insured.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> £156 was my cheapest quote.


That's very cheap. Impressive.

I take it you didn't take the cheapest though? Some of the cheap policies are a little dodgy.

What kind of money from a respectable company with a good level of cover?


----------



## alexharvey

i pay 800 on a GTI mk5 ! north london postcode tho! lol


----------



## alexharvey

what do you drive kerr for 200 insurance??


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> That's very cheap. Impressive.
> 
> I take it you didn't take the cheapest though? Some of the cheap policies are a little dodgy.
> 
> What kind of money from a respectable company with a good level of cover?


Thats with Esure, i wont do the cheapest quote no, i am still with my present company and they just upgraded me for free, i usually go with Aviva or someone similar.


----------



## Kerr

alexharvey said:


> what do you drive kerr for 200 insurance??


E92 BMW 335i.

Nothing I've checked seems that bad for me to insure these days.


----------



## alexharvey

Kerr said:


> E92 BMW 335i.
> 
> Nothing I've checked seems that bad for me to insure these days.


thats a great deal for that car i will shop aroud alot next time as peeps have said insurance is falling!


----------



## SteveTDCi

rf860 said:


> Must be faulty cos mines never does that.
> 
> This feature is the best thing about the car to me. It's brilliant.


I doubt it, unless 3 of them were faulty ....


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Yeah the new GTi is five insurance groups lower than the previous down to this feature.
> 
> Probably the best piece of tech on a modern car considering our crowded roads and motorways.


Wouldn't it be better if people were paying attention whilst they're driving rather than falling asleep and relying on tech to save them?


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> Wouldn't it be better if people were paying attention whilst they're driving rather than falling asleep and relying on tech to save them?


Fair point, but you can't teach people to be alert.

Be good to have 40 winks on a long drive.


----------



## developer

RisingPower said:


> Wouldn't it be better if people were paying attention whilst they're driving rather than falling asleep and relying on tech to save them?


On my previous Merc it was called Distronic - a great feature, whose usefulness is much misunderstood, usually by those who haven't got it.

I wouldn't be able to watch the TV without it...

...yes, yes, of course I'm joking about the TV


----------



## bigmac3161

Shaun said:


> £156 was my cheapest quote, the cheapest car i have ever insured.


I got a quote from the meerkats £285 which is 70 less than I'm currently paying for my RCZ and that's over 1/2 my 335i was but insurance in N Ireland is more expensive the mainland UK.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> Fair point, but you can't teach people to be alert.
> 
> Be good to have 40 winks on a long drive.


Sure you can, put a spike where the airbag should be in the steering wheel


----------



## RisingPower

developer said:


> On my previous Merc it was called Distronic - a great feature, whose usefulness is much misunderstood, usually by those who haven't got it.
> 
> I wouldn't be able to watch the TV without it...
> 
> ...yes, yes, of course I'm joking about the TV


If your previous merc was a c63/e63 like your current, you're doing it wrong 

I saw a c63 and it was quiet. That's the last thing a c63 should be.


----------



## 182_Blue

bigmac3161 said:


> I got a quote from the meerkats £285 which is 70 less than I'm currently paying for my RCZ and that's over 1/2 my 335i was but insurance in N Ireland is more expensive the mainland UK.


My tiguan was £275 and the R before it was £305 so pretty pleased.


----------



## developer

RisingPower said:


> If your previous merc was a c63/e63 like your current, you're doing it wrong
> 
> I saw a c63 and it was quiet. That's the last thing a c63 should be.


This E63 has it's own soundtrack.
Nothing else is required :thumb:.


----------



## yetizone

An interesting review of the new Golf R here folks: http://www.pistonheads.com/news/def...mail&utm_content=html&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## 182_Blue

I did read it, i am not even sure they drove one LOL, seems to differ from most other reviews.

plus 


> Frankly we didn't spend enough time in the R this time around to really dig beyond these initial impressions.


I preferred the EVO review and the Autocar one, this one also http://www.germancarforum.com/community/threads/autozeitung-hot-hatch-supercomparo-2014.50564/


----------



## RD55 DUN

Had a look through the past 20 or so pages and Shauns car looks great with the upgraded leather.

Currently back to considering a Golf R. None of the local dealers have one in stock for me to have a look at, could someone who has viewed/owned pass on comment on the below points please?

The standard interior is described as “cheap”, and looking at pictures online it does look so. Has anyone seen this in person or sat in them…what was your opinion, is it cloth & alcantara? I don’t fancy paying +£1700 for leatherette interior either.

Also, the standard audio in the car, is this up to much? Looking on the VW configurator the Discover Navigation upgrades at £700 & £1700 seem to be only upgrades for the navigation system – assume sat nav is not standard.

Winter pack, can the standard seats come heated, and is it worthwhile on a cloth interior?

Thanks


----------



## johanr77

The heated seats are an option with the cloth interior and they're pretty decent. Heat much further up the back than the mk6 did. I find the standard audio pretty decent, but I don't play music especially loud so I may be missing what dynaudio adds to the equation.


----------



## bigmac3161

I'll tell u more in about 6weeks mine bog standard cloth seats I don't need leather especially at £1700. And my £49.99 tom tom sat nav on my iphone is all I ever need N Ireland ain't that big. Just want the power and driving thrill. The interior is very German well made if dull but miles better than BMW not cheap looking the piano black inserts look great.


----------



## 182_Blue

Well i managed to get a set of alloys from a dealer who took them from a new car, unfortunately on doing so one or maybe two (not seen them in flesh yet) have some light marks on them after tyre removal so will need to refurb which got me thinking should i do them slightly darker than standard ?, i am not talking black just slightly darker than standard .

Here are the wheels in question, i want them glossy too.


----------



## bigmac3161

Anthracite goes well with white.


----------



## Kerr

One of the worst things about owning big wheels with low profile tyres. It seems very few people can be trusted to remove or fit tyres correctly.


----------



## 182_Blue

I have a man who can manage it so its not an issue for me and i got them for the right price considering the RRP from VW, i am more than happy with them as they havent even been driven on yet, plus the dealer has got a set of OEM tyres that are being included at cost.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> I have a man who can manage it so its not an issue for me and i got them for the right price considering the RRP from VW, i am more than happy with them as they havent even been driven on yet, plus the dealer has got a set of OEM tyres that are being included at cost.


I have never had any issues with large wheels and low pro tyres being damaged during tyre changes so you should be fine, those wheels really suit the car. :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have never had any issues with large wheels and low pro tyres being damaged during tyre changes so you should be fine, those wheels really suit the car. :thumb:


No me neither, my refurber uses a machine that is contact less (with the alloy) plus it removes the tyre from the rear not the face side.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> No me neither, my refurber uses a machine that is contact less (with the alloy) plus it removes the tyre from the rear not the face side.


Until now.

It is good when you know someone with quality equipment.

Like the VW dealer above, most don't.

Personally I don't think refurbished wheels are ever quite as good as originals. They never are as well finished or last as long.


----------



## possul

Most dealers rent there tyre equipment from the tyre supplier, most of the time with cost in mind, seen it first hand, VW ironically but if you knoe someone its cool
(off to check out removing tyres from basekt side)


----------



## DMH-01

Kerr said:


> Personally I don't think refurbished wheels are ever quite as good as originals. They never are as well finished or last as long.


Surprises me coming from someone with BMW alloys.

The standard finish on them is not great and the majority have some sort of issue with them over time.

A top quality refurb is much better IMO.


----------



## Kerr

DMH-01 said:


> Surprises me coming from someone with BMW alloys.
> 
> The standard finish on them is not great and the majority have some sort of issue with them over time.
> 
> A top quality refurb is much better IMO.


The best thing about the 230s is the finish. Not as if BBS have a bad name.

They were damaged by a tyre fitter and have since been refurbished twice.

Over the years I've seen loads of refurbishments and rarely do they live up to a quality OEM finish.


----------



## DMH-01

Kerr said:


> The best thing about the 230s is the finish. Not as if BBS have a bad name.


The majority of their alloys have a poor finish or experience paint flaking or lacquer cracking/peeling over time.



Kerr said:


> Over the years I've seen loads of refurbishments and rarely do they live up to a quality OEM finish.


Then I'd say it's been done by a poor wheel refurber.

Anyways back on topic, was just making an observation :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

I find a proper refurbisher does a better job than most OEM paint jobs, certainly better than OEM paints I have ever seen, I have been nothing but pleased with my refurbers work, plus if I damage a wheel or he does then he can redo in his exact colour, anyway as above back to the question, what colour ?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Shaun said:


> I find a proper refurbisher does a better job than most OEM paint jobs, certainly better than OEM paints I have ever seen, I have been nothing but pleased with my refurbers work, plus if I damage a wheel or he does then he can redo in his exact colour, anyway as above back to the question, what colour ?


Anthracite :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

This was the colour of my last R wheels but I think it would be too dark, it does show the quality though.


----------



## 182_Blue

They looked a bit dark in some conditions though.


----------



## rf860

I'd go grey rather than anthracite which can be very dark in some lights. 

I hope the dealer will be coughing up for their mistake!!


----------



## Alan W

Shaun said:


> .............. anyway as above back to the question, what colour ?


I agree the above are too dark and would suggest a bright smokey chrome or sparkling dark silver.

Alan W


----------



## 182_Blue

rf860 said:


> I'd go grey rather than anthracite which can be very dark in some lights.
> 
> I hope the dealer will be coughing up for their mistake!!


No I have sourced these as a set of wheels from a contact, the alloys belonged to a customers car and they swapped them over before delivery for some BBS wheels, I have bought these from a dealer knowing of the damage, they said they would get them repaired but I know this means a smart repair to a dealer so I worked a deal on a better than OEM refurb into the price.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'd keep them a lighter colour, I think something like shadow chrome would look quite nice. I'm trying to decide what colour to do my mini summer wheels, they are currently gloss black and it seems everyone has them now.


----------



## Maggi200

Client popped over today in his, in the blue with the 18"

He only got it in a base spec with no options on a cheap lease, suits his needs perfectly. The 18" wheels are horrid in the flesh I think but I think he's done the right thing and it's a great choice of car. Sounded good (although not much better than a gti) as it went off down the drive.


----------



## bigmac3161

Think those Cadiz alloys are very colour dependent either black or white cars.


----------



## 182_Blue

Couldn't wait so nipped up north.


----------



## 182_Blue

Such a shame they have little marks on them as some people would just put them on and not worry about them but i am to anal, they, are in far better condition than expected with most marks being rubber!, anyhow i now need to decide on a colour match or a tad darker.

Here they are lent against the car



















they dont even appear to have been on a car, they certainly haven't been driven on looking at them.





































They are super light ?, very impressed TBH, they seem lighter than my wifes 17" wheels that she had on her last polo ?!.


----------



## wylie coyote

If you wanted to change the colour you could go slightly darker but the standard look good (and will look darker with brake dust)!
The wheels look mint - when I took mine off to seal them they had rubber marks on them from mounting the tyres. The tyre man in the factory must have been having an off day although looking at the back of the spokes the wheels aren't totally blemish free either.


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> If you wanted to change the colour you could go slightly darker but the standard look good (and will look darker with brake dust)!
> The wheels look mint - when I took mine off to seal them they had rubber marks on them from mounting the tyres. The tyre man in the factory must have been having an off day although looking at the back of the spokes the wheels aren't totally blemish free either.


Took them to the refurbers this morning so we will see Monday or Tuesday what they come up with.


----------



## Spoony

Sean, can we have a new thread on your car and it's journey? This mega thread is killing me. I did enjoy the scirocco diary. 

I quite fancy a mk7 gtd myself.


----------



## 182_Blue

Spoony said:


> Sean, can we have a new thread on your car and it's journey? This mega thread is killing me. I did enjoy the scirocco diary.
> 
> I quite fancy a mk7 gtd myself.


I would but I fear that I'm not going to do enough to it to warrant a thread of its own hence I just shoved in here, we don't want to upset people with yet another Golf R thread either.


----------



## Spoony

The more wee bits you do the more you'll end up doing more to it. It's an absolutely cracking car the R so just let them be upset with another thread . 

I'm going to wait 6-8 months till I can get a decent mk7 gtd second hand.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Spoony said:


> Sean, can we have a new thread on your car and it's journey? This mega thread is killing me. I did enjoy the scirocco diary.
> 
> I quite fancy a mk7 gtd myself.


I asked the same question a while a go too Spoony :wave:

Let 'em moan Shaun, who cares :lol:


----------



## RD55 DUN

How do you find real life running costs? 

VW state 38mpg but I guess that is very exaggerated…id reckon it will be 28mpg if lucky?


----------



## 182_Blue

The running costs are what I expected, i don't know the figures but I still have some petrol in the tank and I have had it 3 weeks today, my driving is alot of stop system city traffic too, initially I thought the fuel went down quick but I put that down to it having a full gauge like a clock and not a half gauge I'm used too, i wouldn't expect 38 though unless you sit on the motorway and don't put your foot down. 

It's a rocket ship though, so planted and just perfect for me, loving it, dying to get the new wheels on it TBH.


----------



## muzzer

Lets be honest, you don't buy a Golf R for the economy, you buy it so you can drive balls out and feel like you are Ari Vatanen/Ogier/Plato/Neal etc.
If you want economy, buy an Up! Instead


----------



## RD55 DUN

muzzer42 said:


> Lets be honest, you don't buy a Golf R for the economy, you buy it so you can drive balls out and feel like you are Ari Vatanen/Ogier/Plato/Neal etc.
> If you want economy, buy an Up! Instead


Correct…im not worrying about the mpg, my type r was averaging 26-27, so im hoping the 2.0 Turbo would be similar.

I don't do a great deal of driving anyway.


----------



## Kerr

muzzer42 said:


> Lets be honest, you don't buy a Golf R for the economy, you buy it so you can drive balls out and feel like you are Ari Vatanen/Ogier/Plato/Neal etc.
> If you want economy, buy an Up! Instead


If economy didn't bother people we'd all be driving big V8s though.

That's why 2.0 hot hatches are popular. Good power, emission and running costs kept down.

People do have budgets for running cars. I've said for a while that the government figures for economy are useless. They are nearly always inaccurate and some by miles.

If you do 12,000 miles a year you could end up £100 per month out of pocket petrol alone between claimed figures and real world figures.

I had a shot in a R and a S3 and they averaged 25 and 26mpg. Reading other reports that is quite normal.

I guess for 300bhp that is quite normal, but from a 2.0 I would want and expect more. Not 40mpg but not that far short. That's one of the biggest variances I can think of.


----------



## Alan W

Shaun said:


> The running costs are what I expected, i don't know the figures but I still have some petrol in the tank and I have had it 3 weeks today, my driving is alot of stop system city traffic too, initially I thought the fuel went down quick but I put that down to it having a full gauge like a clock and not a half gauge I'm used too, i wouldn't expect 38 though unless you sit on the motorway and don't put your foot down.


I noticed your (rather concerned ) Thread over on the R Forum about the fuel gauge.  :lol:

However, 300 BHP is never to going to be greatly economical, even in these high tech times, but glad to hear the gauge slowed down a bit once reaching half empty! 

Alan W


----------



## 182_Blue

Alan W said:


> I noticed your (rather concerned ) Thread over on the R Forum about the fuel gauge.  :lol:
> 
> However, 300 BHP is never to going to be greatly economical, even in these high tech times, but glad to hear the gauge slowed down a bit once reaching half empty!
> 
> Alan W


TBH after 3 weeks of driving it's pretty good for me, not that far off my old tiguan which was diesel (especially when taking into consideration the cost difference) , and pretty similar to the kia ceed loan car we had for a while, it's better on fuel than the scirocco R I had too.

If I was worried about MPG though I would have bought a polo blue motion, i don't do big miles so it's not an issue, if I want to we have the family bus to take on long journeys anyway.


----------



## chillly

Shaun said:


> TBH after 3 weeks of driving it's pretty good for me, not that far off my old tiguan which was diesel (especially when taking into consideration the cost difference) , and pretty similar to the kia ceed loan car we had for a while.
> 
> If I was worried about MPG though I would have bought a polo blue motion.


Shaun it is a blue motion when on tick over mate :lol::thumb:

When in the front seat of your chariot cracking the wip at those 300 horses i bet the last thing on your mind is blue motion

However the mpg figures is not that bad tbh agreed?


----------



## 182_Blue

Actually for two demonstrators that's good going, I would expect alot worse, impressed.



Kerr said:


> If economy didn't bother people we'd all be driving big V8s though.
> 
> That's why 2.0 hot hatches are popular. Good power, emission and running costs kept down.
> 
> People do have budgets for running cars. I've said for a while that the government figures for economy are useless. They are nearly always inaccurate and some by miles.
> 
> If you do 12,000 miles a year you could end up £100 per month out of pocket petrol alone between claimed figures and real world figures.
> 
> I had a shot in a R and a S3 and they averaged 25 and 26mpg. Reading other reports that is quite normal.
> 
> I guess for 300bhp that is quite normal, but from a 2.0 I would want and expect more. Not 40mpg but not that far short. That's one of the biggest variances I can think of.


----------



## 182_Blue

chillly said:


> Shaun it is a blue motion when on tick over mate :lol::thumb:
> 
> When in the front seat of your chariot cracking the wip at those 300 horses i bet the last thing on your mind is blue motion
> 
> However the mpg figures is not that bad tbh agreed?


It's actually got stop start and Eco mode which turns of two cylinders if your that way inclined. :lol:


----------



## wylie coyote

RD55 DUN said:


> Correct…im not worrying about the mpg, my type r was averaging 26-27, so im hoping the 2.0 Turbo would be similar.
> 
> I don't do a great deal of driving anyway.


So far mine is averaging just over 29mpg and it's approaching 800miles on the clock. That's better than my mk6R which only averaged about 26mpg...:thumb:

Problem is...the thing just encourages you to go faster so I might have seen the best return..:driver:


----------



## chillly

wylie coyote said:


> So far mine is averaging just over 29mpg and it's approaching 800miles on the clock. That's better than my mk6R which only averaged about 26mpg...:thumb:
> 
> Problem is...the thing just encourages you to go faster so I might have seen the best return..:driver:


:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

Strange - I thought it was my imagination about the fuel gauge. Mine seemed to go down quickly until about half way....


----------



## chillly

wylie coyote said:


> Strange - I thought it was my imagination about the fuel gauge. Mine seemed to go down quickly until about half way....


So your tip is to me= when gauge gets to half put in the garage and not use it 

I can see it lasting longer that way mate :driver: i think they have lost mine mate


----------



## 182_Blue

May be worth mentioning I only have about 350 miles on the clock or so.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Actually for two demonstrators that's good going, I would expect alot worse, impressed.


I wouldn't, especially since the claim is 40mpg average.

I don't follow how being 40% out from the average combined cycle can be impressive?

Doubtful the cars had been thrashed and the Golf was also the managers personal use car.

Having read a few owners comments mid 20s is pretty normal.

If the car only produced 177bhp (40% down) people wouldn't be happy.

Why being an average car user should they accept being 40% out with their average fuel consumption?

There does have to be something done to stop grossly misleading figures being used. Manufacturers are clearly setting their cars up to score well in the test. The gaps between the test and real world are getting bigger.

If you bought any measurable item and found it 40% out from the label, you would complain. Most people would.

The testing system for calculating fuel economy needs overhauled as the figures they give are hugely unreliable.

Most people don't even believe them anyways, it is just the risk how far short you really fall.

Some people do buy cars on ludicrous claims and get stung for it.

Is it their fault for not knowing better, or are the tests misleading?


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> May be worth mentioning I only have about 350 miles on the clock or so.


I'm sure at that mileage you are due a visit to Shark in Mansfield. They are getting fantastic results from the latest GTi engine.

APR are just about to release their (TUV approved power figures) stage 1 software for the Golf GTi / Octavia VRS.....from 211bhp to over 300bhp on a Stage 1!

Now starting at 300bhp in the R just imagine what they will get out of it, 350+bhp minimum I reckon and then you are talking very very low 4's to 60mph:driver::thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

I have yet to see a dealer demonstrater that shows a good mpg never mind a 300 bhp hot hatch, out of interest where did you test the Golf R, what was spec and what garage.

As for manufacturers claims I thought it was common knowledge that most were untrue, and that's me who isn't a car person LOL



Kerr said:


> I wouldn't, especially since the claim is 40mpg average.
> 
> I don't follow how being 40% out from the average combined cycle can be impressive?
> 
> Doubtful the cars had been thrashed and the Golf was also the managers personal use car.
> 
> Having read a few owners comments mid 20s is pretty normal.
> 
> If the car only produced 177bhp (40% down) people wouldn't be happy.
> 
> Why being an average car user should they accept being 40% out with their average fuel consumption?
> 
> There does have to be something done to stop grossly misleading figures being used. Manufacturers are clearly setting their cars up to score well in the test. The gaps between the test and real world are getting bigger.
> 
> If you bought any measurable item and found it 40% out from the label, you would complain. Most people would.
> 
> The testing system for calculating fuel economy needs overhauled as the figures they give are hugely unreliable.
> 
> Most people don't even believe them anyways, it is just the risk how far short you really fall.
> 
> Some people do buy cars on ludicrous claims and get stung for it.
> 
> Is it their fault for not knowing better, or are the tests misleading?


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> I'm sure at that mileage you are due a visit to Shark in Mansfield. They are getting fantastic results from the latest GTi engine.
> 
> APR are just about to release their (TUV approved power figures) stage 1 software for the Golf GTi / Octavia VRS.....from 211bhp to over 300bhp on a Stage 1!
> 
> Now starting at 300bhp in the R just imagine what they will get out of it, 350+bhp minimum I reckon and then you are talking very very low 4's to 60mph:driver::thumb:


I think I read somewhere that 360bhp was achieved with a simple remap, not sure I need that extra power though.


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> I think I read somewhere that 360bhp was achieved with a simple remap, not sure I need that extra power though.


You can never have too much


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> You can never have too much


My only issue is it makes the insurance a hassle, it's so cheap on the R chipping it will make me have to use specialist insurance companies which in my experience always charge more, i assume the OBD port method is still disabled on the MK7 (I. E no bluefin type devices).


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> My only issue is it makes the insurance a hassle, it's so cheap on the R chipping it will make me have to use specialist insurance companies which in my experience always charge more, i assume the OBD port method is still disabled on the MK7 (I. E no bluefin type devices).


Latest from APR (on an Octavia VRS MK3 so same as Golf GTi) Port flash? whatever that means


----------



## 182_Blue

Think I may just have to start my own thread LOL.


----------



## robertdon777

Yeah Haha

Call it the Mk7 R - 400bhp Goal


----------



## Alan W

robertdon777 said:


> You can never have too much


You can IMO, especially if it costs you extra fuel, extra on insurance and reduces reliability or even compromises engine life. 

However, I'm old school, and not as young as I once was. :lol:

Alan W


----------



## robertdon777

Haha, APR is a good company and I'm sure its well within its capability. (100bhp from a stage 1 is huge though I agree)

Most report a remap doesn't change mpg drastically. Insurance will go up a bit, but I'm sure Shaun stated he pays peanuts anyway.

These engines from VAG are so de-tuned to suit marketing needs though, that's why the tuners and tuning community love them.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> I wouldn't, especially since the claim is 40mpg average.
> 
> I don't follow how being 40% out from the average combined cycle can be impressive?
> 
> Doubtful the cars had been thrashed and the Golf was also the managers personal use car.
> 
> Having read a few owners comments mid 20s is pretty normal.
> 
> If the car only produced 177bhp (40% down) people wouldn't be happy.
> 
> Why being an average car user should they accept being 40% out with their average fuel consumption?
> 
> There does have to be something done to stop grossly misleading figures being used. Manufacturers are clearly setting their cars up to score well in the test. The gaps between the test and real world are getting bigger.
> 
> If you bought any measurable item and found it 40% out from the label, you would complain. Most people would.
> 
> The testing system for calculating fuel economy needs overhauled as the figures they give are hugely unreliable.
> 
> Most people don't even believe them anyways, it is just the risk how far short you really fall.
> 
> Some people do buy cars on ludicrous claims and get stung for it.
> 
> Is it their fault for not knowing better, or are the tests misleading?


Imho I found the zeds mpg pretty damn accurate (get slightly more than combined, with slightly more extra urban driving) and lots of people get high teens/low twenties.

I'd bet if you weren't constantly jumping off and on the brakes and gas in the r it would do better, heck, the zed gets low teens if you floor it everywhere, but daily, everyday, all the time, who drives like that?

I'd be interested to see what on average i'd get in the r compared to the zed, or a 135i.

I think 39 you'd hope to be achievable if you're not pressing on and it is a mixed journey.


----------



## 182_Blue

I cant find it but i seem to recall a R driver achieving a 42mpg on a run, i think it was a boring trip though LOL, i will look for it.


----------



## 182_Blue

Found it.












> _I finally resisted temptation and did an economy run. I don't like ECO mode (as I don't like the sensation when it coasts) so had it in individual mode with everything set to eco/comfort except steering and ACC set to normal. It was slow run getting out of a city, 30 zones, 40, single carriage way, motorway and then 30 to the finish. Accelerated carefully and kept to all speed limits using ACC most of the way.
> 
> The result??? 41.2mpg!_


----------



## 182_Blue

Then this from same user












> _I also ran the engine in - again mixed comments on that one and don't exceed 3,000rpm until oil temp is over 80c. I did report blue smoke on another topic thread at start up. On closer inspection and recording the startup it is thick dark grey smoke. Not when starting the engine but when waiting for 30 seconds before pulling away from a cold start under load (on steep hill). After consulting garage they have said not to leave it ticking over for too long when stopping after a long journey (I was waiting 60 seconds after stopping) and again pull away straight after starting the car. The engine does not need left ticking over after a long run or before pulling away. The smoke is no more.
> 
> Overall on this tank...... 36.4mpg and that includes a good thrash, trips to the shops, heavy traffic etc._


Taken from r forum (user SimpleR)


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Then this from same user.
> 
> Taken from r forum (user SimpleR)


So yeah, yer doing it wrong 

If it's a daily, doing mixed miles, i'd expect those figures from the r. Not high twenties.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> So yeah, yer doing it wrong
> 
> If it's a daily, doing mixed miles, i'd expect those figures from the r. Not high twenties.


Thats what happens when your not a car guy  , my issue is my commute is really heavy traffic, a 10 minute journey takes an hour so it makes sense i use more fuel, i am getting about 9-10 more MPG than my old Focus ST , my tiguan did about 5mpg more than the R and the Golf R is doing about 2-3 mpg more than my last R on the same trip so i am happy.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Thats what happens when your not a car guy  , my issue is my commute is really heavy traffic, a 10 minute journey takes an hour so it makes sense i use more fuel, i am getting about 9-10 more MPG than my old Focus ST , my tiguan did about 5mpg more than the R and the Golf R is doing about 2-3 mpg more than my last R on the same trip so i am happy.


I sit on the a14 for 10-15 minutes to go a couple of miles, so end up with 26ish mpg instead of 30ish, spending ~4 of that through villages moving at a fairly constant pace, overtaking reasonably often (not at 60.1 mph down the a11)

Think 24 is combined for the zed.


----------



## MK1Campaign

Shocked at how fast these are. Noticed a magazine test that timed the DSG 4.5-60mph and 10.8-100mph.


----------



## 182_Blue

MK1Campaign said:


> Shocked at how fast these are. Noticed a magazine test that timed the DSG 4.5-60mph and 10.8-100mph.


Yes its pretty nippy, i thought my scirocco R was quick (it was remapped) but this is just so rapid its unreal, with DSG it surprises quite a few folks from the lights 

On another note my alloys are ready so i am hoping to pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## Kerr

MK1Campaign said:


> Shocked at how fast these are. Noticed a magazine test that timed the DSG 4.5-60mph and 10.8-100mph.


Don't believe that for a second I'm afraid. They never felt that quick. Fast, but entering the 10 sec window is getting into another category.

Quite a few tests have tested both the R and the S3 around the 12 secs(at best) for 100mph.

The A45AMG tests at those kind of times and it has proven to leave the Golf by quite a margin.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Kerr said:


> Don't believe that for a second I'm afraid. They never felt that quick. Fast, but entering the 10 sec window is getting into another category.
> 
> Quite a few tests have tested both the R and the S3 around the 12 secs(at best) for 100mph.
> 
> The A45AMG tests at those kind of times and it has proven to leave the Golf by quite a margin.


I thought the new golf r was 4.9 to 60mph


----------



## Kerr

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I thought the new golf r was 4.9 to 60mph


Yeah that's the figure with DSG.

4WD and a fancy gearbox results in really impressive 0-60mph times. Even just over 300bhp diesel saloons are doing mid 4s now.

They aren't much faster on the move though.


----------



## 182_Blue

LOL 

:driver:

Did i mention my wheels are now painted ?


----------



## RisingPower

MK1Campaign said:


> Shocked at how fast these are. Noticed a magazine test that timed the DSG 4.5-60mph and 10.8-100mph.


Was this same said magazine that produced completely different figures to every other magazine?


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> LOL
> 
> :driver:
> 
> Did i mention my wheels are now painted ?


So you've gone from polished to painted?


----------



## robertdon777

Let's see em.

That time is probably from a mapped one, now Shaun has seen those times I think there's only one correct thing he should do....lol.

APR APR APR whoooooosh.


----------



## 182_Blue

Picking them up tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> Picking them up tomorrow hopefully.


Get the pics up straight away so we can see the colour.:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Well the refurbers sent me this, it's no a good likeness to the colour but if you look at the others in the rear of the picture it shows the colour a bit better, it's called Ferric grey and i am told it's the colour used on some BMW wheels, i thought I would use this as they use it on the M135i and it would make my car quicker :lol:

I will put them on when I get home all being well.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Well the refurbers sent me this, it's no a good likeness to the colour but if you look at the others in the rear of the picture it shows the colour a bit better, it's called Ferric grey and i am told it's the colour used on some BMW wheels, i thought I would use this as they use it on the M135i and it would make my car quicker :lol:
> 
> I will put them on when I get home all being well.


It's urr.... silver?


----------



## 182_Blue

I did say look at the rear ones LOL, I wanted it to look like standard but it's different, you would only know if you put an original near it, they are darker in real life but not too dark (which has been over done IMO).


----------



## yetizone

Shaun said:


> Well the refurbers sent me this, it's no a good likeness to the colour but if you look at the others in the rear of the picture it shows the colour a bit better, it's called Ferric grey and i am told it's the colour used on some BMW wheels, i thought I would use this as they use it on the M135i and it would make my car quicker :lol:
> 
> I will put them on when I get home all being well.


Look good. I think that colour will be an interesting contrast to the white paintwork :thumb:

Were they painted or powder coated, and where did get them refurbished?


----------



## Spoony

Wheels are looking good, look forward to seeing the final on car pic!

Where's the new thread shaun :lol:


----------



## chillly

Looking good mate:thumb: bet your looking forward to putting hem on Shaun is there a mark on the inner rim to show they are OEM mate ? If so what does it look like ? pic please ??:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

chillly said:


> Looking good mate:thumb: bet your looking forward to putting hem on Shaun is there a mark on the inner rim to show they are OEM mate ? If so what does it look like ? pic please ??:thumb:


The marks can be seen from the pictures I posted earlier?, if you really need more of them I can take some pictures before I put them on.


----------



## robertdon777

I like that colour, almost graphite.

Classy. What was the original colour?


----------



## chillly

Shaun said:


> The marks can be seen from the pictures I posted earlier?, if you really need more of them I can take some pictures before I put them on.


Thanks mate no need. ive been offered some 19s cadiz very cheap so im check ing to see if there reps. Cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> I like that colour, almost graphite.
> 
> Classy. What was the original colour?


Pretty similar but not as dark, again I posted earlier OEM colour earlier.


----------



## 182_Blue

chillly said:


> Thanks mate no need. ive been offered some 19s cadiz very cheap so im check ing to see if there reps. Cheers dude :thumb:


Theres that set on ebay, look at his advert as it has some markings on, you should see VW and part number plus Mg etc etc, plus there shouldn't be any spacers for the bore.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Pretty similar but not as dark, again I posted earlier OEM colour earlier.


They look identical to me


----------



## chillly

Shaun said:


> Theres that set on ebay, look at his advert as it has some markings on, you should see VW and part number plus Mg etc etc, plus there shouldn't be any spacers for the bore.


Cheers Dude :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

This maybe slightly closer to showing the colour.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> This maybe slightly closer to showing the colour.


Humm, bit standard for my liking :lol: then again, I presume that's the look you're after :thumb:

I prefer mercury silver/titanium gunmetal.

Mercury



















Gunmetal


----------



## 182_Blue

When I modify I think Chip Foose not Ryan Friedlinghaus LOL.

Joking, on the right cars they would look amazing but not on a standard Golf IMO.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> When I modify I think Chip Foose not Ryan Friedlinghaus LOL.
> 
> Joking, on the right cars they would look amazing but not on a standard Golf IMO.


Chip foose has shiny! 

So make it non standard 

So long as you're not trying to pimp out a derv golf or golf cc, like some pillocks I saw yesterday... Couldn't believe a guy was driving a golf cc and even more, thought it sounded good.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> Chip foose has shiny!
> 
> So make it non standard
> 
> So long as you're not trying to pimp out a derv golf or golf cc, like some pillocks I saw yesterday... Couldn't believe a guy was driving a golf cc and even more, thought it sounded good.


But then it turns into one of those awful euro looks with stretched tyres etc.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> But then it turns into one of those awful euro looks with stretched tyres etc.


Doesn't have to, nor does it have to sound like this. Just flush and a little bit of dish is nice, but, I don't think the wheels would fit with much dish without pulling arches so it looks stupid, so maybe just slightly concave wheels...

I really don't get the euro look, it's something i'll never understand about vag, the wheels just look cheap and the car sits stupid.

There's a world of difference between that and a slight stretch which a lot of cars have as standard.


----------



## 182_Blue

And on the car.


----------



## possul

Look great in low light, good contrast between car and wheel.
Not get some more miles on it!


----------



## rf860

Looks great. Maybe some rear spacers now?


----------



## RisingPower

rf860 said:


> Looks great. Maybe some rear spacers now?


Front a tiny bit too, still not keen on the idea of spacers, either the wheels fit, or they don't.


----------



## 182_Blue

rf860 said:


> Looks great. Maybe some rear spacers now?


Its a bit of an optical illusion actually, i thought the same looking at the pictures but its OK in real life.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Its a bit of an optical illusion actually, i thought the same looking at the pictures but its OK in real life.


I think it's also practical unlike being very flush and having to be careful what brand of tyre you buy as they all have different actual widths :lol:


----------



## rf860

RisingPower said:


> Front a tiny bit too, still not keen on the idea of spacers, either the wheels fit, or they don't.


Stance on a budget lol.

Means the tyres are cheaper!


----------



## RisingPower

rf860 said:


> Stance on a budget lol.
> 
> Means the tyres are cheaper!


Stance at cost of handling, though, I don't think my wheels have exactly improved handling :lol:


----------



## wylie coyote

I see you have Contis on the wheels Shaun - your choice or already on them?:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

wylie coyote said:


> I see you have Contis on the wheels Shaun - your choice or already on them?:thumb:


They were included.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Looks good but needs dropping a touch and spacers.


----------



## 182_Blue

Neither of which I'm going to do LOL, it looks better now it's been driven on, pictures were after coming of axle stands.


----------



## WHIZZER

new wheels look so much better


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Neither of which I'm going to do LOL, it looks better now it's been driven on, pictures were after coming of axle stands.


Swang n bang


----------



## 182_Blue

Did that get dropped off a crane!


----------



## Alan W

Glad to see you've changed the wheels before THIS happens! :doublesho

Alan W


----------



## 182_Blue

Alan W said:


> Glad to see you've changed the wheels before THIS happens! :doublesho
> 
> Alan W


We don't get 19" Cadiz here in the UK.


----------



## 182_Blue

I can just about get two fingers under the arch, the curve on the edge of the tyre makes it look less high though.

Another pic, not the best representation again but better.


----------



## RisingPower

Alan W said:


> Glad to see you've changed the wheels before THIS happens! :doublesho
> 
> Alan W


Wow, tbh they look flimsy as hell anyways.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> I can just about get two fingers under the arch, the curve on the edge of the tyre makes it look less high though.
> 
> Another pic, not the best representation again but better.


Needs spacers


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Did that get dropped off a crane!


If only we had roads like texas.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> Needs spacers


It's not happening so we can stop talking about it LOL.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> It's not happening so we can stop talking about it LOL.




Swang n bang


----------



## SteveTDCi

Alan W said:


> Glad to see you've changed the wheels before THIS happens! :doublesho
> 
> Alan W


Are BMW making wheels for VW, wouldn't have happened with spacers and lows, the arch would have contained the wheel .... think H&S :lol:


----------



## RisingPower

SteveTDCi said:


> Are BMW making wheels for VW, wouldn't have happened with spacers and lows, the arch would have contained the wheel .... think H&S :lol:


Oooo handbags at dawn :lol:


----------



## amiller

Looking for a well specced 2014 Golf R now. Needs to have those 19" wheels (as well as 5dr and blue! ) Where did you source yours from Shaun?


----------



## Spoony

amiller said:


> Looking for a well specced 2014 Golf R now. Needs to have those 19" wheels (as well as 5dr and blue! ) Where did you source yours from Shaun?


I've seen a ghost, how you doing Andy? All good I hope.

I hope you keep it longer than your mk5 r32 :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

amiller said:


> Looking for a well specced 2014 Golf R now. Needs to have those 19" wheels (as well as 5dr and blue! ) Where did you source yours from Shaun?


I got mine from a VW dealer.


----------



## amiller

Spoony said:


> I've seen a ghost, how you doing Andy? All good I hope.
> 
> I hope you keep it longer than your mk5 r32 :lol:


I've been busy! 

Kept it one year and sold it for more than I paid for it! :lol:

Certainly dont buy cars to make money though! 

We should catch up soon! :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

Hi Andy,

Glad to see you're well and not working all the time!

For the greatest spread of eye and ears get yourself on the Rforum http://www.rforum.co.uk/
Nice to see someone else likes the mk7 R - Shaun and me were getting lonely here...:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## amiller

Going to ring up about this one tomorrow. I think 5000miles make me more nervous than 20000 mile cars though!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lf/advert-type/standard-listing?logcode=ucnnp


----------



## wylie coyote

I assume you're looking for one in the Edinburgh area? Seen one on the VW site for sale in Perth:thumb:


----------



## amiller

Shaun said:


> I got mine from a VW dealer.


The wheels?



wylie coyote said:


> Link not working for me. I assume you're looking for one in the Edinburgh area?:thumb:


That link work? VW Scarborough. 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lf/advert-type/standard-listing?logcode=ucnnp


----------



## wylie coyote

Ahh now I see it. Quite a few on the VW used car site - a couple near me too..:doublesho


----------



## 182_Blue

amiller said:


> The wheels?
> 
> That link work? VW Scarborough.
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lf/advert-type/standard-listing?logcode=ucnnp


Yes the wheels and of course the car (separately).


----------



## Soul boy 68

wylie coyote said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Glad to see you're well and not working all the time!
> 
> For the greatest spread of eye and ears get yourself on the Rforum http://www.rforum.co.uk/
> Nice to see someone else likes the mk7 R - Shaun and me were getting lonely here...:lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I like the MK7 R  so you are both not alone.


----------



## yetizone

I also like the MK7 - but can't afford one :lol:

It may not be a MK7 GTi, but I'm really starting to enjoy my recently acquired MK6 - a much better car than the Polo GTi we had on lease as company car


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Another like for the mk7 r.


----------



## chillly

amiller said:


> Looking for a well specced 2014 Golf R now. Needs to have those 19" wheels (as well as 5dr and blue! ) Where did you source yours from Shaun?


Its only a Golf Andy and i dont know what all the fuss is about:lol:

Its only got 300 Horses, to die for styling, great sound and wicked gadgets And My personal Fav Pretorias Pan Roof DSG etc etc etc Its also environmentally friendly as it catches water on the rear bumper:lol::thumb:

Its So nice Wylie Coyote and Shaun have even been chased by super models

Glad your going for Blue mate :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

For the first time yesterday I actually saw the R and the GTI on the same day at different times.I saw the R at the lights going the opposite direction and the GTI at a roundabout. The R is the much better looking of the two. On a personal level the GTI does not look as nice if I have to compare it to the S1 which is it's nearest competitor, for me the S1 has more personality about it and I saw one at my local Audi, test drive all booked up. It's all IMHO of course.


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> For the first time yesterday I actually saw the R and the GTI on the same day at different times.I saw the R at the lights going the opposite direction and the GTI at a roundabout. The R is the much better looking of the two. On a personal level the GTI does not look as nice if I have to compare it to the S1 which is it's nearest competitor, for me the S1 has more personality about it and I saw one at my local Audi, test drive all booked up. It's all IMHO of course.


How far have you got with your order ?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> How far have you got with your order ?


Delivery is expected in July so I was told, I think it's a long wait but it's not as if I got an old banger and I am desperate for the car quickly


----------



## Bristle Hound

Soul boy 68 said:


> I like the MK7 R  so you are both not alone.


Another Mk7 R lover here too :thumb:


----------



## Miglior

I ordered one a bit ago, looking forward to it arriving! Probably be on a 64 plate now though, its a factory order


----------



## 182_Blue

Miglior said:


> I ordered one a bit ago, looking forward to it arriving! Probably be on a 64 plate now though, its a factory order


What spec did you order?


----------



## Miglior

boggo! nice and cheap! White 3dr, DSG, reversing camera thats it! I can read the forums and talk myself into every option but I want it cheap, I can get a nicer car when I grow up  

It will be getting 19s... Turbo back exhaust, stage 2 map, H&R springs.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Well today i placed my order for my Golf R. 3 Door Lapiz Blue 

Now going to be a long 12-14 weeks!

:car:


----------



## RisingPower

SteveTDCi said:


> I'd still take a used porsche over a golf.


The corvette too.

Who tested them out of curiousity?

I just wonder because I think they also said the focus rs was better than a lot of other supercars down country roads. When they say better, they have to mean tamer.


----------



## 182_Blue

Miglior said:


> me! i drive used porsche nearly every day and not many of them do it for me! Unless they're mega bucks, they are dated now! Feeling a bit clunky and need some major dollar dropping on them!


Ahh, well i was talking about a new 918 spyder that someone would give me, service it and keep it in fuel.:lol:


----------



## Kerr

I never buy Top gear magazine as the few times I did it was rubbish. 

I've no idea what the test or results were in this instance. 

The sensational headline will get folk running out to buy the magazine though. Far more people have an interest and the means to buy a hatch or the M235i than a supercar. I'm kind of thinking if you are buying a supercar, Top Gear is unlikely to be your point of reference. I guess you have to keep your custom buying/happy. 

I did plan to peak when in Asda earlier, but the magazine is sealed. 

I forget how many times I've seen tests pitching hot cars against supercars. 

It used to be the Focus RS hanging off the back of Ferraris and deemed to be nearly as fast. 

Weeks later the Focus RS was pitched against the Clio Rs200 at Milbrook and was barely faster. So the Clio was deemed nearly as fast as a Focus RS. 

I guess in the right circumstances and conditions, some cars will do better. 

Even here is Scotland, famed for our hills, I can't remember ever having a race down a mountain. 

So where in the real world does this fit in? 

The Leon 280 had been proven to be a very fast hot hatchback even without the cheating that went on at Nurburgring, or are test cars also rigged? 

I like the M235i but it won't come close to a supercar. The slower M135i had consistently beaten the Golf on other tight track tests so I can't see the M235i not beating it. 

It will be interesting to see if the real Top Gear get these cars on the tight twisty track they use and see how much slower they are. 

Looking at the leaderboard the fastest hot hatch is still the Megane R26R which is still 8 seconds a lap off the majority of the supercars. 8 seconds is huge and the Megane R26R is still faster than any hatch outside the new Megane RS275 and the cheating Leon 280. 

It's amazing how different people can put the same cars together, yet come up with outrageously different results. 

Maybe when Top Gear say down the hill, they actually mean off the edge? :lol:


----------



## lofty

I've just ordered a Pure White 5 door DSG Golf R for the mrs, I'm quite looking forward to having a go myself  , 12/14 weeks delivery though.Some cracking deals on these at the moment, I haven't leased even though it was cheaper to do so, still got an excellent deal though.


----------



## 182_Blue

Haha, nobody saw that coming.


----------



## 182_Blue

lofty said:


> I've just ordered a Pure White 5 door DSG Golf R for the mrs, I'm quite looking forward to having a go myself  , 12/14 weeks delivery though.Some cracking deals on these at the moment, I haven't leased even though it was cheaper to do so, still got an excellent deal though.


You will love it, everyone who has been in mine loves it, of course its not a supercar you would have to be stupid to think it is but its a great everyday hatchback :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Haha, nobody saw that coming.


The irony.

Why is it every time I post you have to follow up with a smarmy reply?

Seriously give a rest.


----------



## RisingPower

I think one thing is, I really like the leon cupra 280, which is essentially the same car as the golf r, but less tuned and considerably quicker, but would people considering the golf look at the cupra?

How is the cupra so much quicker? Lack of 4wd?

On lease the golf r seems to make a lot of sense, cupra much less. It's just strange how such identical cars are so different.

The golf r still looks nice, but really plain to me, the cupra looks marginally more interesting.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> I think one thing is, I really like the leon cupra 280, which is essentially the same car as the golf r, but less tuned and considerably quicker, but would people considering the golf look at the cupra?
> 
> How is the cupra so much quicker? Lack of 4wd?
> 
> On lease the golf r seems to make a lot of sense, cupra much less. It's just strange how such identical cars are so different.
> 
> The golf r still looks nice, but really plain to me, the cupra looks marginally more interesting.


Well in the article the Stig (apparently) did a few runs and they came out as below (dont forget the cupra had mods on it for the nurb time)


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Well in the article the Stig (apparently) did a few runs and they came out as below
> 
> 0- 60 0-100-0 30-70 Lap time
> Audi s1 5.5 18.6 4.8 caught fire LOL
> Leon cupra 5.7 17.6 4.4 2.06.7
> Golf R 4.5 16.8 4.0 2.06.8
> BMW 325I 5.1 16.8 4.6 2.07.09


All those 0-60mph times are within an acceptable window.

16+secs for 100mph is slow. The old Astra VXR was quicker with 237bhp.

Those figures are miles off what other people are testing everyone of those cars.

EDIT. I see the time is really for 0-100 and back to 0 now you've posted the image .


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> All those 0-60mph times are within an acceptable window.
> 
> 16+secs for 100mph is slow. The old Astra VXR was quicker with 237bhp.
> 
> Those figures are miles off what other people are testing everyone of those cars.


Not my figures, all from the magazine, don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## 182_Blue

Sorry Soulboy but the S1 had a little fire!, that said it was probably going through to the final five if not for that.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Not my figures, all from the magazine, don't shoot the messenger.


You said the times were for 0-100mph in your post. The image you added afterwards shows the tines you quoted for 0-100mph were actually 0-100-0. 0-100mph times are now there to see.


----------



## 182_Blue

I did the picture as when I added the figures they looked ok but when I posted it they all bunched up together, so to save people getting confused I was kind enough to rush upstairs and do a picture.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Well in the article the Stig (apparently) did a few runs and they came out as below (dont forget the cupra had mods on it for the nurb time)


Not just the nurburgring times, the cupra seems to be consistently faster, but apparently in a straight line the r is marginally quicker.

As you're also showing there.

(i'm not much for straight line speed)


----------



## RisingPower

Actually what I said about leasing a golf r being cheaper, i'm not actually sure. From the manufacturers at least the r is more.


----------



## wylie coyote

Jeez, is this thread going? 102 pages and still a few won't accept the R isn't just a Golf.....:devil:


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> Not just the nurburgring times, the cupra seems to be consistently faster, but apparently in a straight line the r is marginally quicker.
> 
> As you're also showing there.
> 
> (i'm not much for straight line speed)


The Golf is 1.2secs faster to 60mph, but only 1.1secs quicker to 100mph.

That means the Cupra has turned around the momentum difference of the Golf and is catching.

Faster on the brakes too reducing another few tenths out of it.

It is a fast hatch. Looks good too. Seen one in the flesh as Aberdeen Seat have a demo.

After getting caught red-handed using a modified car for Nurburgring, how can you be confident the car given out to the press is standard?


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> Jeez, is this thread going? 102 pages and still a few won't accept the R isn't just a Golf.....:devil:


It tells you it is a Golf on the boot. :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> It tells you it is a Golf on the boot. :lol:


It doesnt :wave:


----------



## bigup

My cousin refuses to call his r32 a golf too lol


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> The Golf is 1.2secs faster to 60mph, but only 1.1secs quicker to 100mph.
> 
> That means the Cupra has turned around the momentum difference of the Golf and is catching.
> 
> Faster on the brakes too reducing another few tenths out of it.
> 
> It is a fast hatch. Looks good too. Seen one in the flesh as Aberdeen Seat have a demo.
> 
> After getting caught red-handed using a modified car for Nurburgring, how can you be confident the car given out to the press is standard?


I can't be confident in any press review, but it is interesting how the cupra comes out on top of the golf r in so many tests.

Personally, I really like the cupra, the golf, meh.

I'd still want rwd, where's the fun if you can't get the back end out?


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> Jeez, is this thread going? 102 pages and still a few won't accept the R isn't just a Golf.....:devil:


Joking aside, I've never actually said anything that bad about the Golf R.

I've said all along I like it. I do have certain reservations about it, but that's my opinion and I think anyone would find it impossible to argue my opinion is wrong. Lots of people agree with things I'm a bit disappointed with, even people who own them.

It is one of the best hatch backs to look at, it is one of the better handling ones, it is one of the faster hot hatchbacks.

I accept all that without any doubt. That is all factual and opinions I agree with.

My opinion in this thread is now comparing 300bhp hatches and coupes against supercars, is pretty ridiculous in pretty much all circumstances.

People are peeing themselves about being 0.2secs quicker to 100mph that car x, y and z forgetting these supercars are doing the same speeds in half the time.

The lap times show that even the M3 is 5 seconds faster and it isn't a supercar either. 5 seconds on the track is huge.


----------



## wylie coyote

bigup said:


> My cousin refuses to call his r32 a golf too lol


What's he going to call yours when you get it - Master?:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> I can't be confident in any press review, but it is interesting how the cupra comes out on top of the golf r in so many tests.
> 
> Personally, I really like the cupra, the golf, meh.
> 
> I'd still want rwd, where's the fun if you can't get the back end out?


Do people still get the back out ?, its so 90s :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

I dont think anyone has compared a R to a supercar ?

The surprising result i spoke of is not about speed, its about the top 3 cars they chose out of the 16 and why they chose them.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> I dont think anyone has compared a R to a supercar ?


Sure they did, corvette c7, mclaren p1... It's a ludicrous comparison.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Do people still get the back out ?, its so 90s :thumb:


If this is the 90's and the golf r is the... 10's, i'll take the 90's.


----------



## wylie coyote

Shaun said:


> Do people still get the back out ?, its so 90s :thumb:


Yup, traction is the name of the game now - much more fun than sliding across the road going nowhere...


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> If this is the 90's and the golf r is the... 10's, i'll take the 90's.
> 
> 2010 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 Road Test - YouTube


Kerr quite rightly talks about when was the last time you raced down a mountain, well when was the last time i thought was acceptable to get the **** out on a public road ?


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> Kerr quite rightly talks about when was the last time you raced down a mountain, well when was the last time i thought was acceptable to get the **** out on a public road ?


Hence both pointless on public roads


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> Sure they did, corvette c7, mclaren p1... It's a ludicrous comparison.


Sorry, i mean nobody in the thread was comparing them, top gear dont really compare them either, you need to read the article to see why the Golf came third.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> Hence both pointless on public roads


which are ?

The track times came from this track http://www.circuit-booking.com/circuit.php?id=568


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> which are ?


The golf r, the vette, the cupra etc etc.

For the track, the cupra is quicker, a vette would be quicker etc etc.

Which is why i'll never get the purpose of the golf. Sure, it's a nice enough car, but why not the cupra?

So the cupra is a better handling car then?


----------



## wylie coyote

RisingPower said:


> The golf r, the vette, the cupra etc etc.
> 
> For the track, the cupra is quicker, a vette would be quicker etc etc.
> 
> Which is why i'll never get the purpose of the golf.
> 
> So the cupra is a better handling car then?


However much you want to ignore the fact, many more people aspire to own a VW than a Seat. Sad, shallow, idiotic but true (i've owned a Seat before you throw that at me)....:wave:


----------



## RisingPower

wylie coyote said:


> However much you want to ignore the fact, many more people aspire to own a VW than a Seat. Sad, shallow, idiotic but true (i've owned a Seat before you throw that at me)....:wave:


This is the problem. I really don't see what is to aspire to.

They're made by the same company and really are just a mass production brand.

But maybe some people don't aspire to be unusual.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> The golf r, the vette, the cupra etc etc.
> 
> For the track, the cupra is quicker, a vette would be quicker etc etc.
> 
> Which is why i'll never get the purpose of the golf. Sure, it's a nice enough car, but why not the cupra?
> 
> So the cupra is a better handling car then?


I have had a cupra before, i like look of the new model and its better than the last, the interior isnt as nice and doesnt feel as well put together, i tried one before buying the golf, it just didnt do it for me, it also felt quite crashy (much like my old cupra) which doesnt help with the cheaper interior and rattles etc.

As for getting it, well you wont and never will :lol: , i dont know if i get it or if i even need too, for me it gets me to work in comfort, its quick when needs to be, its good in the wet its good for the family its kind of discrete but still manages to get attention form those who know, i like it and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> I have had a cupra before, i like look of the new model and its better than the last, the interior isnt as nice and doesnt feel as well put together, i tried one before buying the golf, it just didnt do it for me, it also felt quite crashy (much like my old cupra) which doesnt help with the cheaper interior and rattles etc.
> 
> As for getting it, well you wont and never will :lol: , i dont know if i get it or if i even need too, for me it gets me to work in comfort, its quick when needs to be, its good in the wet its good for the family its kind of discrete but still manages to get attention form those who know, i like it and thats all that matters to me.


You got old dude 

You know you live for my opinion only


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> This is the problem. I really don't see what is to aspire to.
> 
> They're made by the same company and really are just a mass production brand.
> 
> But maybe some people don't aspire to be unusual.


I dont aspire to own a VW, i bought it because i can, i am well aware i could buy lots of other cars i just dont want too


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> I dont aspire to own a VW, i bought it because i can, i am well aware i could buy lots of other cars i just dont want too


Which is why I value your opinion and not that of someone who just aspires to own a vw


----------



## lofty

I bought one because they are cheap


----------



## 182_Blue

*R*



RisingPower said:


> You got old dude
> 
> You know you live for my opinion only


I like the fact I could buy the car you want me to buy but I won't :lol:

Mostly because I can't line dance !


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> I like the fact I could buy the car you want me to buy but I won't :lol:
> 
> Mostly because I can't line dance !


Call yourself a *******


----------



## bigup

Volkswagen Golf R vs Seat Leon Cupra 280


----------



## bigmac3161

Great if u live on a race track my R's never gonna see one and it's not a seat


----------



## 182_Blue

I did look at the Seat but much preferred the Golf, they are always going to be close though due to sharing so many mechanical parts, not sure where the 5k difference came from either as when i looked it was 2k with like for like bits.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I drove the Leon cupra around mallory park yesterday 280 dsg and the 265 manual around local roads. The 265 felt pretty rapid but very similar to my stg1 mk2 cupra. The dsg work well on the track as you left it in d and just steered, braked and accelerated, I still wouldn't have dsg though. Then the instructors did a lap, they weren't half throwing them about and they all commented on how well the cars were standing up to the abuse.

The mk3 cupra is an improvement but it's just too fast for the road to have any fun, I'm not sure about the interior either. The alcantara is nice but it's the white bits (golf r has them too ) and they look like the bits from hi vis coats.

The Leon feels smaller inside than the golf even though they are the same size. I much prefer the interior of the Leon, for me the golf seems to much like a passat but not as good. On the Leon fr the dash and dials were much nicer, and full colour.

Would I buy a cupra, probably not. There is nothing wrong with it but it's too quick to have fun. In fact even though the mini is slower it was more fun on the way home than the cupra.


----------



## Jenny19

I'm probably going to buy one of these next weekend!


----------



## bigup

you R owners are in for a treat 






:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## 182_Blue

I did see that but decided not to post LOL


----------



## SteveTDCi

Not bad for a hot hatch, but I'd prefer to see the 30-70 time, 0-60 and 0-100 are pretty meaningless on the road.


----------



## robertdon777

0-100 in under 10 is rapid in any car, let alone one that can be had for £250 a month! Unreal!

The 30-70, 50-70 etc will be equally as impressive, the old Golf R used to demolish these tests so the new one with stage 1 will be epic for a car which costs so little.

Go back 10 years and you would need to spend 70K+ to get those figures from a new car.


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> 0-100 in under 10 is rapid in any car, let alone one that can be had for £250 a month! Unreal!
> 
> The 30-70, 50-70 etc will be equally as impressive, the old Golf R used to demolish these tests so the new one with stage 1 will be epic for a car which costs so little.
> 
> Go back 10 years and you would need to spend 70K+ to get those figures from a new car.


Uhm no. The evo fq400? That was 48k new.

I still don't get how the price per month factors? The golf will have high residuals and if you have a reasonable deposit....

The cupra can also be had for around the same amount on pcp.

The price of the car though.... 30k, not bad for the performance it offers.

This said, on pcp it doesn't look like a bad deal unless you're one of the ones which got missold and performance does seem to be getting better in hatches generally.


----------



## robertdon777

RisingPower said:


> Uhm no. The evo fq400? That was 48k new.
> 
> I still don't get how the price per month factors? The golf will have high residuals and if you have a reasonable deposit....
> 
> The cupra can also be had for around the same amount on pcp.
> 
> The price of the car though.... 30k, not bad for the performance it offers.
> 
> This said, on pcp it doesn't look like a bad deal unless you're one of the ones which got missold and performance does seem to be getting better in hatches generally.


No one buys Jap though lol. (Or French etc etc) got to be German and nothing else.


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> No one buys Jap though lol. (Or French etc etc) got to be German and nothing else.


Yeah, nobody would want to buy a gtr.


----------



## robertdon777

RisingPower said:


> Yeah, nobody would want to buy a gtr.


Its all about the 911 Turbo, Skylines are so last year lol.

I'll take either if someone wants to buy me one!


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Its all about the 911 Turbo, Skylines are so last year lol.
> 
> I'll take either if someone wants to buy me one!


Ahh the squashed bugs that catch on fire and never work


----------



## 182_Blue

Washed mine today.


----------



## robertdon777

Looks great in white.

Seen a black one and the blue and they look good but white is right in this shape.

Who would look at that and think it could run with a 996 Turbo with a simple £500 re-map!


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Looks great in white.
> 
> Seen a black one and the blue and they look good but white is right in this shape.
> 
> Who would look at that and think it could run with a 996 Turbo with a simple £500 re-map!


I'm sure in a straight line you could get many cheap cars that could keep up with a 996 turbo. But, they're not a 996 turbo 

It's quite a heavy car for a hatch.


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> I'm sure in a straight line you could get many cheap cars that could keep up with a 996 turbo. But, they're not a 996 turbo
> 
> It's quite a heavy car for a hatch.


True but then i wont look like i am having a mid life crisis either :lol:


----------



## wylie coyote

Looking great Shaun, strange how the suspension looks lower on a white car than it does on my Night Blue....
And no, before anyone suggests it, mine hasn't got the transport blocks still in!


----------



## Soul boy 68

wylie coyote said:


> Looking great Shaun, strange how the suspension looks lower on a white car than it does on my Night Blue....
> And no, before anyone suggests it, mine hasn't got the transport blocks still in!


Not seen your R Wylie in Blue, ok for a picture?


----------



## wylie coyote

Here you go Soul boy - it's not an easy colour to photograph:




























Looking at them, I think I need to do some better ones - these were quick iphone efforts..


----------



## robertdon777

RisingPower said:


> I'm sure in a straight line you could get many cheap cars that could keep up with a 996 turbo. But, they're not a 996 turbo
> 
> It's quite a heavy car for a hatch.


Wasn't saying its an alternative to one, just comparing something people can relate to with being a very very fast car.


----------



## nichol4s

Shaun that looks great makes the wife's mk7 tdi look boring


----------



## RisingPower

Shaun said:


> True but then i wont look like i am having a mid life crisis either :lol:


Aren't you too old for one of them?


----------



## 182_Blue

RisingPower said:


> Aren't you too old for one of them?


Maybe buy I have to much self respect to buy one. :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

wylie coyote said:


> Here you go Soul boy - it's not an easy colour to photograph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at them, I think I need to do some better ones - these were quick iphone efforts..


Very nice car Wylie, Blue is my favorite colour for a car. You must be well pleased with it, look after it,  doh what I am I saying of course you will otherwise you would not be a member on this forum but you know what I mean by that.  Thanks for posting those pictures. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

I saw an R in black for the first time the other day. It looked very sharp in the bright afternoon summer sun, as it appeared to have been freshly washed and waxed. A two door variant with a leather interior, sat on the 'Pretoria' alloy wheels and also fitted with a sunroof. My fav combination of colour and equipment I've seen (in the metal) so far. Felt tempted to head off to the main dealer and trade in my MK6 Golf GTi there and then !


----------



## bigup

must admit the white does look lush


----------



## SteveTDCi

robertdon777 said:


> No one buys Jap though lol. (Or French etc etc) got to be German and nothing else.


Really ... Not sure why people think German is the best.... They are usually one of the worst. I still think I'd have an s type r and own it rather than lease it. At least it has a v8  I still think the r is the poor relation to the gti or even gtd when it comes to the interior, as for a 996 being a midlife crisis car, well I'd take that any day over a big bumpered tdi


----------



## 182_Blue

^ Just a guess here but you don't like the R do you :lol:, or is it just trolling?:lol:


----------



## nichol4s

Was there a different seat option like the mk5 R32


----------



## 182_Blue

nichol4s said:


> Was there a different seat option like the mk5 R32


Only material options as of yet, maybe a recaro bucket type seat in the future.


----------



## robertdon777

SteveTDCi said:


> Really ... Not sure why people think German is the best.... They are usually one of the worst. I still think I'd have an s type r and own it rather than lease it. At least it has a v8  I still think the r is the poor relation to the gti or even gtd when it comes to the interior, as for a 996 being a midlife crisis car, well I'd take that any day over a big bumpered tdi


Sadly for Honda etc. it does seem people have stopped buying Japanese. The sale figures for Europe are dismal. They still do OK in the east and the US though.

Europe as a whole has just gone German, even in Sweden and France there has been a massive swing towards German cars which is really the last outpost for none German car sales.

You can argue night and day what car is better/more reliable etc etc. but sales are whats important and the marketing of German products has been far superior for the last 30 years.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Shaun said:


> ^ Just a guess here but you don't like the R do you :lol:, or is it just trolling?:lol:


Both  to be fair I have nothing against the R, you cannot argue against some of the lease rates quoted for it, you would kind of be stupid to lease anything else for the money. Obviously I don't buy into the vw is best and prefer to make my own mind up when it comes to cars which is why I would have the cupra over the R however having driven the cupra I feel it's too quick for the roads and feel the R would be similar. I guess that's why I drive a mini, others hate them but I like it.

I genuinely don't believe German cars are the best, but then again I never brought into the Japanese thing and I also feel the Koreans a pricing themselves out of the market and people are blinkered by the warranty. For me cars like vauxhall and ford do the everyday stuff well and they should stop trying to be German and be themselves they are just let down by the dealers. At the moment I have a say in what cars we lease and although people get the choice of the Octavia, Leon or golf the 1.6 se golf does just about anything you would want of a car.

I do like the look of the new tt though, although Boxster or tt ..... I still think the porker would be the better car.


----------



## 182_Blue

I certainly am not saying that German cars are the best, then again I struggle to find any car the best at this kind of price and newness and i certainly find some bad ones etc, what I do try to do though is not wind up the owners by going on about it all the time :lol:


----------



## bigmac3161

I swore I'd never by another German car after a string of bimmers but the R changed me mind.


----------



## Maniac

I do like the idea of the R and the new styling is lovely. However I saw one in black yesterday and TBH it didn't look as special as a GTI I've seen in black before now.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

This is quite interesting.

http://blog.revotechnik.com/revo-mk7-golf-r-stage-1-beta-12-1-second-14-mile/..


----------



## Kerr

That is remarkable gains.

Never seen a car gain 9mph and 1.4secs over a quarter mile before without major power hikes.


----------



## Cookies

*Everyone has a Golf R*

http://sniffpetrol.com/2014/10/16/everyone-on-the-internet-has-a-golf-r/#.VEFeaMtwbqB

Not too sure if this is a repost but makes good reading.

Mine must be on the way without me knowing anything about it. My gorgeous wife has obviously bought it as a surprise and not said anything...

Woo hoo.

Cooks


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> http://sniffpetrol.com/2014/10/16/everyone-on-the-internet-has-a-golf-r/#.VEFeaMtwbqB
> 
> Not too sure if this is a repost but makes good reading.
> 
> Mine must be on the way without me knowing anything about it. My gorgeous wife has obviously bought it as a surprise and not said anything...
> 
> Woo hoo.
> 
> Cooks


That's strange, I have only ever seen one Golf R on the road.


----------



## muzzer

I don't but seen quite a few


----------



## lofty

Haha that's quite funny 
Everyone on the internet ( well almost  )has ordered them but hardly anybody has got one yet, bloody sick of waiting for mine, god knows how they sell 5 million cars per year as they are so dis-organised its untrue.


----------



## Jenny19

I've ordered one but I'm still waiting for it!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Jenny19 said:


> I've ordered one but I'm still waiting for it!


You would be quicker building one youself.


----------



## Jenny19

Soul boy 68 said:


> You would be quicker building one youself.


I know! I don't have the energy to change a wheel but I'm starting to think I could build it quicker than they can!
Lease deals are so good that they won't be bothered if I cancel my order, somebody else will snap up my car


----------



## GleemSpray

I will buy one in a year or so, when the Mk7 make-over comes out and the dealers have a field full of low mileage Blue Golf R's behind the showrooms ...

... No doubt the salespeople will still be using the mantra " _If it was up to me, I would love to be able to knock something off the price for you, but I only have this one left because these are so popular they are selling as soon as we get them in .._."


----------



## Steve

Another golf...


----------



## Slabs

You should see the amount of these in South Africa especially in Durban... Literally one every corner


----------



## dubber

Mine is due first week in december 😎


----------



## Jenny19

dubber said:


> Mine is due first week in december


Has your BW been confirmed? Mine was meant to be getting built next week but VW have ****ed it up and it's not being built til the end of jan now!!


----------



## alan hanson

i see one 3-4 times a week blue white but mainly red ones, i see less R32 on the road. that VXR8 at the bottom looks stunning


----------



## Starbuck88

I've ordered 7 for each day of the week, non Blue


----------



## 182_Blue

Only seen one on the road since i had mine, but haven't travelled a lot recently.


----------



## Starbuck88

In al seriousness, I haven't seen a single 1 yet!


----------



## 182_Blue

asonda said:


> In al seriousness, I haven't seen a single 1 yet!


I think it depends on the area by the looks of it, some say they see loads some say non, on the R forum the Spotted section doesn't have many spots either.


----------



## bigmac3161

*Everyone has a Golf R*

Well mines here and I've only saw 1 in over 3 months but have bumped into 7 M4's  already


----------



## Brian mc21

Hey hey. No slagging vw now or the golf police will be after you. Lol.


----------



## Turkleton

^ Even parked in true Golf driver spirit!

Loved the comment at the end about M135i syndrome, that should ruffle some feathers too


----------



## lofty

bigmac3161 said:


> Well mines here and I've only saw 1 in over 3 months but have bumped into 7 M4's  already


Nice, mine, well the wife's will be a white 5 door when it arrives. Its already a few weeks late with no definite delivery date forthcoming from the dealer, bit shoddy tbh but I wouldn't really expect much more from VAG.


----------



## Brian mc21

On the plus side if there's as many sold as meant to be you should have no trouble getting second hand bits from the scrap yard.


----------



## Bristle Hound

There's quite a few Mk7 Golf R's on the roads in the North East. I see at least 1-2 a day :thumb:

Seen virtually all the colours now & TBH it suits the white the best. That lapiz blue is just to dark IMHO :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Bristle Hound said:


> There's quite a few Mk7 Golf R's on the roads in the North East. I see at least 1-2 a day :thumb:
> 
> Seen virtually all the colours now & TBH it suits the white the best. That lapiz blue is just to dark IMHO :thumb:


I agree actually, i went wanting to order a blue but on anything but the brightest of days its just too dark.


----------



## yetizone

I've seen quite a few R's around here, mainly in white (see two different examples regularly), also one each of red, blue and black. White looks good, I won't deny, but I preferred the more subtle black or the blue. The black three door I saw (with grey wheels) looked discretely menacing! Also saw a MK7 Golf GTi (three door) yesterday in Reflex Silver and was surprised at how well it suited the car - it seems that silver has been replaced by white as the popular choice and it was certainly refreshing to see the GTi in silver, and I bet it won't be a common choice for both the GTi or the R so, should be fairly rare.


----------



## lofty

Its a pity they don't a nice grey, limestone is too beige.


----------



## 182_Blue

I will just remind people that we already have a rather lengthy R thread elsewhere, we don't want to this to turn into yet another Golf thread do we ;-)


----------



## Steve

Shaun said:


> I will just remind people that we already have a rather lengthy R thread elsewhere, we don't want to this to turn into yet another Golf thread do we ;-)


How about I don't have a golf thread ??


----------



## 182_Blue

Steve said:


> How about I don't have a golf thread ??


People are free to start threads about any car brand/model.:wave:

I will also point out i have never started a thread about a golf (at least not for maybe 4-5 years that i can recall), not even my own R.

***edit, now merged****


----------



## Cookies

asonda said:


> I've ordered 7 for each day of the week, non Blue


Pants on fire! Non-blue doesn't exist.


----------



## Cookies

Shaun said:


> bla bla bla bla
> 
> ***edit, now merged****


Thanks Shaun!


----------



## SteveyG

Seeing loads of these now, mainly driven by youngsters in baseball caps!


----------



## Cookies

A good friend got a quote from National vehicle leasing (I think) and it was £1800 deposit + 10% admin and 24 monthly payments of £237!!! Based on 10k miles per year. 

Cooks


----------



## bigmac3161

Yip and dirt cheap insurance to boot.


----------



## yetizone

There's even a Golf R estate for all the load lugger fans. Desirable to a point, but somehow, it doesn't have the appeal of the fast Audi S and RS estates…

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen/golf/89093/vw-golf-r-estate-spotted-undisguised


----------



## Steve

yetizone said:


> There's even a Golf R estate for all the load lugger fans. Desirable to a point, but somehow, it doesn't have the appeal of the fast Audi S and RS estates…
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen/golf/89093/vw-golf-r-estate-spotted-undisguised


looks sweeeet


----------

